# OT > Offtopic >  Ruotsinkieliset paikannimet

## ultrix

> Piteå on suomeksi Piitime, jos tarkkoja ollaan.


Jotenka eikös olisi syytä käyttää suomenkielistä nimeä, kerta sellainen on.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Jotenka eikös olisi syytä käyttää suomenkielistä nimeä, kerta sellainen on. Vastaako tuo Piitimen ilmaisbussikyyti kuinka paljon Ruotsin puolen Ylitornion vastaavaa?


Olisi syytä käyttää suomenkielistä nimeä, kun sellainen on.  Kuitenkin jostain syystä suomenkielisessä yhteydessä kuulee yhä useammin puhuttavan "Piitteosta".

Pitääköhän paikkansa se huhu, että Tampere - Pori -junissa ruotsinkielinenkin kuulutus kertoo saapumisesta Kokemäelle ja vielä oikein ruotsinkielisten vaatimuksesta, koska he eivät itsekään tiedä, mikä Kokemäen ruotsinkielinen nimi on?

Näyttäisi siltä että Suomessa suomenkielisten paikkakuntien ruotsinkieliset nimet olisivat vähitellen jäämästä pois käytöstä, ehkä joitakin elinvoimaisimpia lukuunottamatta.  Vastaavasti ulkomaisten, pienempien ja harvemminmainittujen paikkojen suomenkieliset nimet saattavat olla ajan myötä unohtumassa. En tiedä onko tämmöinen kehitys hyvä vai huono.  Ehkä väärinkäsitysten vaara pienenee, jos paikkakunnasta käytetään samaa nimeä kaikissa yhteyksissä.

Kehnohkolla kielitaidolla saan vaikutelman, että Piitimessä matkustus on ilmaista vain yhdellä linjalla viidestä taajamalinjasta.  Jos Ruotsin puoleisella Ylitorniolla matkustus on ilmaista kaikilla linjoilla kunnan alueella, niin on se ainakin alueellisesti enemmän.  Kummankaan tapauksen matkustajamääristä en tiedä.

----------


## Compact

> ruotsinkielinenkin kuulutus kertoo saapumisesta Kokemäelle


Tuo on Kokemäen kaupungin vaatimus.




> ulkomaisten, pienempien ja harvemminmainittujen paikkojen suomenkieliset nimet saattavat olla ajan myötä unohtumassa


HS ja YLE kirjoittavat karkeasti arvioiden Upsalan ja Skoonen joka toisella kerralla väärin eli "Uppsala" ja "Skåne".

----------


## Skurubisin

> Pitääköhän paikkansa se huhu, että Tampere - Pori -junissa ruotsinkielinenkin kuulutus kertoo saapumisesta Kokemäelle ja vielä oikein ruotsinkielisten vaatimuksesta, koska he eivät itsekään tiedä, mikä Kokemäen ruotsinkielinen nimi on?


Kokemäen ruotsinkielinen nimi on Kumo, samoin Kokemäenjoki on Kumoälv. Koko Björneborgin seutu on ollut täynnä ruotsinkielisiä nimiä: Påmark, Norrmark, Finby, Södermark, Hjulböle, Inderö, Ulasöre, Rosnäs, Sonnäs, Svartsmark, Ulvsby, Friby, Ragvaldsby, Lammais, Birkala, Voltis, Fredriksfors, Leineberg ja niin edelleen. Listan voisi tehdä vaikka kuinka pitkäksi.

Ja onhan Björneborgissa olemassa Björneborgs Svenska Samskola ja B.M.W.: Björneborgs Mekaniska Werkstad  :Wink: 

Hälsar: Skurubisin

----------


## Compact

> Björneborgin seutu on ollut täynnä ruotsinkielisiä nimiä: Lammais, Birkala, Voltis


Ruotsinkielinen siirtolaisuus ylsi Teljän muinaiskaupungin seudulle joskus tuhatta vuotta sitten. Sitä ennen se seutu taisi olla jotain muuta kuin ruotsinkielistä. Eivätkä nuo muutamat linkkiin jättämäni nimet kyllä ole kunnon ruotsia. Pikemminkin ruotsinkuuloiseksi väännettyä jotain muuta kieltä.

----------


## antti

Ärande herr Skurubisin, eikös tässä ollut kyseessä siitä, että ymmärtävätkö ihmiset kaikki vähemmistökieliset käytännössä kuolleet paikannimet, vai onko niiden käyttö enemmän harhaanjohtavaa pysäkkejä kuulutettaessa tai muussa vastaavassa tiedoittamisessa. En minäkään ymmärtäisi minne menisi esimerkiksi Inderö tai Lammais kyltitetty bussi.

----------


## Skurubisin

Käännetään kakkaua. Vaikka olen syntynyt Hesassa ja asunut rajan sisäpuolella koko elämäni, niin monesti tiedän kyllä ruotsinkielisen paikannimen täällä, mutta väilillä olen ihan hukassa kun joku sanoo jonkun paikanimen suomeksi täällä Stadissa. Eli se on hyvä että molemmat nimet olisivat molemmilla kielillä käytössä.

Skurubisin

----------


## kemkim

> Käänetään kakkaua. Vaikka olen syntynyt Hesassa ja asunut rajan sisäpuolella koko elämäni, niin monesti tiedä kyllä ruotsinkielinen paikan nimi täällä mutta väilillä olen ihan hukassa kuin joku sanoo joku joku tietty paikanimi suomeksi täällä stadissa. Eli se on hyvää että molemmat nimet olisivat molemmilla kielillä käytössä.


Ruotsinkielisiä nimiä eivät suomenkieliset ala käyttämään, sillä ruotsinkielisiä on vain luokkaa 6 % helsinkiläisistä. Jos selkeyttä haetaan, voitaisiin alkaa käyttää pelkästään suomenkielisiä nimiä. Tämä vähentäisi nimisotkuja. Liikenteessä kulkeminen olisi myös helpompaa, mitä vähemmän tekstiä kylteissä olisi lukuisilla eri kielillä.

Ulkomaalaisille varsinkin on erittäin sekavaa, kun tien ohjekyltissä lukee "Itäkeskus Östra centrum Vuosaari Nordsjö" eli kaksi paikkaa, mutta neljä nimeä. Siinä saakin kovassa vauhdissa olla todella nopea sytytys, että tajuaa missä suunnassa haluttu kohde on. Sama juttu päärautatieasemalla, lukuisat eri kielet sekavoittavat suunnistamista turistille. Katujen nimet katukylteissä ovat myös järjettömän pienellä kahden kielen takia, jos ne olisivat suurella pelkästään suomeksi, elämä helpottuisi kaikilla tämän myötä.

Bussien määränpääkyltitkin voisi kirjoittaa isommalla ja pitää koko ajan samaa tekstiä näytössä, niin olisi helpompi löytää oma bussi. Jos ohi kulkee bussi, jossa lukee juuri sillä hetkellä "96 Botby gård" ja vasta myöhemmin tajuaa, että Puotilaanhan se menee minne pitikin, niin kyllä se harmittaa kun ei tajunnut bussia pysäyttää.

Helsingissä tämän vielä jokseenkin ymmärtää historian takia, mutta Vantaalla olisi melkeinpä perustellumpaa kirjoittaa kyltit englanniksi suomen ohella, sillä lentoasemakaupungissa olisi olennaisempaa ottaa huomioon turistit kuin ruotsinkieliset, joita on jonkin verran yli 5000 eli alle 3 % asukkaista. Venäjää puhuvia taitaa olla Vantaalla melkein samaa luokkaa, mutta heitä ei huomioida tällä hetkellä mitenkään.

Eli tällaisia kommentteja tähän kieliasiaan, jos puhtaasti ajattelee mikä olisi käytännöllisintä. Eri asia esimerkiksi Vaasassa, jossa kaksikielisyydelle on realistiset perusteet, sillä ei-suomenkielisiä on niin iso vähemmistö ja niin monet heistä eivät ole opetelleet puhumaan suomea elämänsä aikana.

Järkyttävänä yksityiskohtana mainittakoon, että Pohjanmaalla on ruotsinkielisiä hätäpalveluun soittajia jopa kuollut, koska hätäkeskuksessa ei ole mistään saatu selville harvoin käytettyjä ruotsinkielisiä kadunnimiä ja apu on mennyt väärään paikkaan. Jos soittaja olisi  maininnut osoitteensa myös suomen kielellä, olisi apu ehtinyt perille ajoissa.

----------


## SD202

> Ulkomaalaisille varsinkin on erittäin sekavaa, kun tien ohjekyltissä lukee "Itäkeskus Östra centrum Vuosaari Nordsjö" eli kaksi paikkaa, mutta neljä nimeä.


Totta turiset, mutta onhan täällä Suomessa asiat hyvin, kun kaksikielisillä paikkakunnilla käytetään sekä suomen- että ruotsinkielisiä nimiä. Kokeilepas matkustaa junalla Belgiassa. Pyydä juna-asemalta Belgian rautateiden aikatauluvihkonen, aseman sijainnista riippuen saat sen joko flaamin- tai ranskankielisenä. Suunnistaminen Belgiassa (ja hieman Belgian rajojen ulkopuolellakin) on sen jälkeen helppoa, kun junat pysähtelevät mm. tällaisilla paikkakunnilla: Anvers, Malines, Gand, Bergen, Luik, Rijsel*, ...
Eli tuttavallisemmin: Antwerpen, Mechelen, Gent, Mons, Liege, Lille, ... (*Tuota Lillen flaaminkielistä nimeä en tosin ole nähnyt kuin tienviitoissa.)

Eli: paikannimi molemmilla virallisilla kielillä on huomattavasti selkeämpää. Kaipa jotkut ulkomaalaiset ottavat selvää maasta, jonne ovat menossa eli kaksikielisyys ei tule välttämättä yllätyksenä. Matkustaessani lokakuussa Brysselin metrolla tuli muuten kotoisa olo, kun asemien nimet olivat kahdella kielellä esim. "Stockel/Stokkel". Tuli ihan "Kaisaniemi/Kajsaniemi" mieleen.  :Very Happy:

----------


## karihoo

> Eli: paikannimi molemmilla virallisilla kielillä on huomattavasti selkeämpää. Kaipa jotkut ulkomaalaiset ottavat selvää maasta, jonne ovat menossa eli kaksikielisyys ei tule välttämättä yllätyksenä.


Kaksikielisestä Helsingistä huolimatta harvemmin tulee vastaan kotipaikkani Kumpulan ruotsinkielistä versiota Gumtäkt.

----------


## Hape

SDS220, ajatusta jatkaakseni:
Koko keskinen Eurooppa on täynnä vähemmistökieliä, joilla on aluellisen kielen asema. Täten tienviitoissa on myös vähemmistökielinen nimi. Pahimmillaan tienvitta isoonkin kaupunkiin on naapurimaan puolella ennsiksi sen maan kelellä, sitten viereisen maan kelellä.
Hyvänä esimekkinä on vaikkapa Bratislava, saksaksi Pressburg, unkariksi Pozonyi.
Tai Kreikassa: nykyaikaisten matkailuoppaiden Thessaloniki. Et löydä tienviittoja sillä nimellä, rautatieasemen lähtevien junien luottelo ei tunne paikkakuntaa. Se on nykykreikakaksi Saloniki.
Esimerkkejä olisi vaikka kuinka paljon.
Itse koen useampikieliset tienviitat hyvänä asiana. Minulle se on merkkinä että paikallinen vähemmistö, joka on asunut aluella ehkä pitkäänkin, otetaan huomioon, heidän kieltään arvostetaan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ulkomaalaisille varsinkin on erittäin sekavaa, kun tien ohjekyltissä lukee "Itäkeskus Östra centrum Vuosaari Nordsjö" eli kaksi paikkaa, mutta neljä nimeä. Siinä saakin kovassa vauhdissa olla todella nopea sytytys, että tajuaa missä suunnassa haluttu kohde on. Sama juttu päärautatieasemalla, lukuisat eri kielet sekavoittavat suunnistamista turistille. Katujen nimet katukylteissä ovat myös järjettömän pienellä kahden kielen takia, jos ne olisivat suurella pelkästään suomeksi, elämä helpottuisi kaikilla tämän myötä.


Helsinki ja Suomi eivät ole maailman ainoita kaksikielisiä alueita. Sitäpaitsi germaaniselta kielialueelta peräisin olevat ulkomaalaiset suunnistavat usein ruotsinkielisten nimien avulla, koska ne ovat helpompi lausua ja muistaa.




> Bussien määränpääkyltitkin voisi kirjoittaa isommalla ja pitää koko ajan samaa tekstiä näytössä, niin olisi helpompi löytää oma bussi. Jos ohi kulkee bussi, jossa lukee juuri sillä hetkellä "96 Botby gård" ja vasta myöhemmin tajuaa, että Puotilaanhan se menee minne pitikin, niin kyllä se harmittaa kun ei tajunnut bussia pysäyttää.


Bussien kielen mukaan vaihtuvat määränpäätaulut ovat mielestäni huono juttu. Pitäisi mahtua allekkain määränpään nimi sekä suomeksi että ruotsiksi, kuten ratikoissakin. Tosin sellaiset älyttömät saman nimen toistot kuten "Eira Eira" ja "Arabia Arabia" joutaisivat pois. 




> Helsingissä tämän vielä jokseenkin ymmärtää historian takia, mutta Vantaalla olisi melkeinpä perustellumpaa kirjoittaa kyltit englanniksi suomen ohella, sillä lentoasemakaupungissa olisi olennaisempaa ottaa huomioon turistit kuin ruotsinkieliset, joita on jonkin verran yli 5000 eli alle 3 % asukkaista. Venäjää puhuvia taitaa olla Vantaalla melkein samaa luokkaa, mutta heitä ei huomioida tällä hetkellä mitenkään.


Vantaa oli ennen sen kauppalaksi tuloa 1972 nimeltään Helsingin maalaiskunta - Helsinge, ja pitäjän juuret yhtä lailla suomenruotsalaiset, ellei enemmänkin kuin Helsingin kaupungin. Ulkomaiset lentomatkustajat eivät tiedä olevansa eri kaupungissa ja lentokenttäbusseissa matkustajainfo pyörii ymmärtääkseni englanniksikin. Yleisesti ottaen VR:nkin painettu matkustajainfo toimii lähes kaikkialla kolmella kielellä. 

Venäjänkielistä matkustajainfoa olisi muuten paikallaan kaukojunissa ainakin. Jos venäjästä tulee joskus jossakin päin Suomea viralliseksi kieleksi, niin tietysti paikallisliikenteessäkin. Ennenkuin venäjästä voi tulla virallinen kieli, pitää varmistua ensin että Suomen venäjänkielisistä riittävän suuri osa on suomen kansalaisia, toisin sanoen varmistaa että siirtolaiset Venjältä ovat päättäneet jäädä pysyvästi asumaan ja osaksi Suomen yhteiskuntaa. 




> Järkyttävänä yksityiskohtana mainittakoon, että Pohjanmaalla on ruotsinkielisiä hätäpalveluun soittajia jopa kuollut, koska hätäkeskuksessa ei ole mistään saatu selville harvoin käytettyjä ruotsinkielisiä kadunnimiä ja apu on mennyt väärään paikkaan. Jos soittaja olisi  maininnut osoitteensa myös suomen kielellä, olisi apu ehtinyt perille ajoissa.


Hätäkeskuksilla on muitakin ongelmia, mm se että sama hätäkeskus palvelee useita kuntia kerralla, ja jokaisella näistä on omat hirvi-, orava-, vesikko-, ja näätäkujansa. Suomalainen tienimistö kaipaisi vaihtelevuutta. Karttapaikannus on vähentänyt erehdyksiä ymmärtääkseni viime aikoina. 

t. Rainer

----------


## antti

Igen till herr Skurubisin. Du skrev "Eli se on hyvä että molemmat nimet olisivat molemmilla kielillä käytössä". Missä laajuudessa, jos 99 % jengistä bonjaa mikä on Lauttasaari, mutta aika pieni prosentti mikä on joku Drumsö, niin eikö riitä pelkän Lauttasaari nimen käyttö. Suomenhurrit (ei saa tycka ond) kun puhuvat, on se muutenkin tällaista: Vi skulle gå till Kauppatori och dricka kaffe med munkkipossu. Itse asun Pihlajistossa, ja pitää oikein miettiä milloin olen kuullut puhuttavan Rönningestä, ei taida olla edes tällä vuosituhannella. En minä kuitenkaan mikään kielifanaatikko ole, vakiintuneet nimet esim. Gumböle, Bemböle ovat hyviä sellaisenaan, vaikka niilläkin on joku suomennos.

----------


## kemkim

> Helsinki ja Suomi eivät ole maailman ainoita kaksikielisiä alueita. Sitäpaitsi germaaniselta kielialueelta peräisin olevat ulkomaalaiset suunnistavat usein ruotsinkielisten nimien avulla, koska ne ovat helpompi lausua ja muistaa.


Ruotsissa ei jostain syystä ole suomeksi juuri mitään, vaikka siellä on vastaavan suuruinen suomalainen kielivähemmistö kuin täällä. Virossa kolmannes kansalaisista puhuu venäjää ja Tallinnassa puolet, mutta lähes kaikki on vain viroksi. En tiedä mitään muuta valtiota, jossa 3 % vähemmistökaupungissa olisi kunnan toiminnot täysin kahdella kielellä. En tiedä myöskään, onko missään vastaavaa käytäntöä kuin Suomessa, että kaikille itärajan ihmisille opetetaan ruotsia ilman vaihtoehtoja ja edes opettajat eivät sitä siellä kunnolla osaa, vaikka venäjän kieli olisi luultavasti tarpeellisempaa.

Johtuuko tämä käytäntömme siitä, että Suomi on ainoa maa maailmassa jossa on näin laaja kaksikielisyys pienen vähemmistön varjolla, siitä että me olemme poikkeuksellisen sivistyneitä ja muut kansat poikkeuksellisen sivistymättömiä, vai mistä. Jos tämä niin hyvä järjestely olisi, niin luulisi tämän olevan laajalle levinnyttä Euroopassa. Tosin nykyään ruotsin kielen asema heikkenee koko ajan puhujien vähentyessä ja ikääntyessä. Ruotsinkieliset nuoret myös ovat yhä useammin sekakielisiä ja puhuvat suomea paremmin eli sulautuvat valtaväestöön, joka on luonnollinen ilmiö vähemmistöjen keskuudessa. Yhä harvempi suomenkielinen ruotsia hyvin osaa, mutta lainsäädäntö kiristyy kuitenkin vastavuoroisesti koko ajan ja virkakoneisto tekee kielestä yhä olennaisempaa sen luonnollisen käytön vähentyessä. Saa nähdä, kuinka lopulta käy.

----------


## Hape

Antti ja kemkim, kun hieman matkustelette keskisessä Euroopassa, törmäätte kaksikielisiin paikannimikilpiin. Yleensä niitä on rajaseuduilla, kun rauhansopimuksessa jäi etninen ryhmä rajan taakse. Jos alueellisen kielen puhujia on jossain maakunnassa tarpeeksi, on koko maakunnan aluella kilvet maan valtakielellä ja aluellisella kielellä. Kouluissa opetetaan valtaväestön lapsille aluelista kieltä vieraaana kielenä ja vähemmistön lapsille valtakieltä. Palvelut saa molemmilla kielillä, kaupoissa ja postissa. Ihmiset ovat monessa paikassa ylpeitä kaksikielisyydstä, mutta se aiheuttaa myös paljon ristiriitoja.
Hyviä esimerkkejä on lähelläkin: Ruija, norjaksi Finnmarken, kilvet norjaksi ja suomeksi. Etelä-Jyllanti ja pohjoisin osa Schleswig'iä, tanskaa ja saksaa. Karjalan tasavalta, venäjää ja suomea. Belgiassa on tilanne huonoin, siellä ranskan- ja flaaminkeiliset eivät paljoa opettele toistensa kieliä, vaan kommunukoivat mieluummin englanniksi.
Olen äidinkieleltäni suomenkielinen. Mutta opetellut ymmärtämään ja puhumaan ruotsia, jota tarvitsen lähes päivittäin.
Kaikki kielitaito on avain vieraaseen kultuuriin. Tietääkseni kielitaito ei ole koskaan haitaksi, vaan se on rikkaus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> En tiedä mitään muuta valtiota, jossa 3 % vähemmistökaupungissa olisi kunnan toiminnot täysin kahdella kielellä.


Olen asunut Vantaalla, ja kokemukseni perusteella voin sanoa, ruotsinkielinen kuin olen, että ne palvelut mitä siellä saa ruotsiksi ovat olemassa vain paperilla. Jos esim haluat lapsesi ruotsinkieliseen päiväkotiin tai koulun siellä, on hänet kuskattava n 10 km päähän, kun lähin suomenkielinen näkyy keittiön ikkunasta.

Periaatteessa Vantaa voisi julistautua kokonaan suomenkieliseksi, mutta käytännössä se merkitsisi sitä että Vantaan 3000 ruotsinkielisten tilanne kurjistuisi vain entisestään, kouluja ja päiväkoteja lakkautettaisiin, ja muuttoaalto naapuriin Espooseen jossa ruotsinkielisiä asuu n 20000, kiihtyisi. 

Toivottavasti tämän keskustelun sivujuonne pikkuhiljaa palautuu alkuperäisaiheeseensa. Olet oikeassa että Ruotsissa esim pitäisi varsinkin pohjoisosissa, jossa suomenkieliset ovat asuneet pitkään, suhtauduttaisiin suomen kielen asemaan virallisena vähemmistökielenä vakavammin kuin nyt, ja otettasiin virallisesti käyttöön vanhat suomenkieliset paikannimet, kuten Haaparanta, Matarengi, Piitime, Kiiruna, Jällivaara jne. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Ruotsinkielisiä nimiä eivät suomenkieliset ala käyttämään, sillä ruotsinkielisiä on vain luokkaa 6 % helsinkiläisistä. Jos selkeyttä haetaan, voitaisiin alkaa käyttää pelkästään suomenkielisiä nimiä. Tämä vähentäisi nimisotkuja. Liikenteessä kulkeminen olisi myös helpompaa, mitä vähemmän tekstiä kylteissä olisi lukuisilla eri kielillä.


Emmehän toki me suomenkieliset luovu vakiintuneista paikannimien suomennoksista. Mutta jos halutaan tuon kaltaista selkeyttä, on historiallinen munaus hävittää juuri ruotsinkieliset nimet pääkaupunkiseudulta, joita ylivoimaisesti suurin osa alueen säilyneestä "alkuperäisnimistöstä" on.




> Ulkomaalaisille varsinkin on erittäin sekavaa, kun tien ohjekyltissä lukee "Itäkeskus Östra centrum Vuosaari Nordsjö" eli kaksi paikkaa, mutta neljä nimeä.


Ei ne nyt ihan noin sekavasti ole, yleensä ovat eri rivillä tai välimerkillä eroteltuna. Itäkeskukselle muuten tarvittaisiin oma englanninnos, mitenkäs olisi "East Centre"? :P Samalla sabluunalla kuin miten ruotsinkieliset paikannimet on muutettu suomalaiseen suuhun sopivaksi toki voisi jatkaa kolmannellakin kotimaisella, Kulosaari/Brändö -> Brandey, Kalasatama/Fiskhamnen -> Fish(ing) Harbour, Sörnäinen/Sörnäs -> Surness jne... Eikös kuulosta jo aidon brittiläiseltä, tai ainakin skottilaiselta?  :Wink: 




> Siinä saakin kovassa vauhdissa olla todella nopea sytytys, että tajuaa missä suunnassa haluttu kohde on. Sama juttu päärautatieasemalla, lukuisat eri kielet sekavoittavat suunnistamista turistille. Katujen nimet katukylteissä ovat myös järjettömän pienellä kahden kielen takia, jos ne olisivat suurella pelkästään suomeksi, elämä helpottuisi kaikilla tämän myötä.


Joo, helpointa olisi varmaan että katukyltit olisi englanniksi. Asemalta tultaessa ylitettäisiin siis Well Street. Kaksikieliset kadun- ja paikannimet kuuluvat Stadiin ja stadilaisuuteen ihan samalla tavalla kuin Brysseliinkin, jonka kielisuhteet on muuten varsin hyvin verrattavissa Helsinkiin: flaamia puhuu pieni vähemmistö, selvä enemmistö puhuu ranskaa. En ole kaupungissa käynyt, mutta kun Helsingissäkin joka kerta käydessäni kuulen sattumalta ruotsia, luulisi Bryssässäkin flaamin eli nederlandsin kielen kuuluvan aina silloin tällöin.





> Venäjää puhuvia taitaa olla Vantaalla melkein samaa luokkaa, mutta heitä ei huomioida tällä hetkellä mitenkään.


Minusta kuntien kielten määräytymisen pitäisi olla kielineutraali, eli jos riittävä vähemmistö (kielilain nykyraja-arvot) kunnan asukkaista puhuu vaikka klingonia, se olkoon kunnan yksi virallinen kieli. Ja kunnan virallisia kieliä voisi siis olla enemmänkin kuin kaksi. Pääkielihän on joka tapauksessa enemmistön puhuma kieli.

----------


## Hape

Rainer, tietääkseni meänkielellä (ru: tårnedalsfinska) on Ruotsin kahdessa pohjoisimmassa läänissä aluellisen kielen status. siellä onm onella paikalla suomenkielinen nimi, joita käytetään. Samoin on Norjan Ruijassa, kveenien (=rannikon suomalaiset) kieli on aluellinen kieli. 
Me voimme Suomessa käyttää suomenkieliseeä keskustelussa aivan vapaasti näiden paikkakuntien suomalaisia nimiä, niin suosittelee jopa kielitoimisto.

----------


## Tonttu18

Finland är ett tvåspråkigt land om ni inte visste det!

h.En finlandsvensk

----------


## kemkim

> Kaikki kielitaito on avain vieraaseen kultuuriin. Tietääkseni kielitaito ei ole koskaan haitaksi, vaan se on rikkaus.


Niinhän se on, mutta valinnan mahdollisuuksia olisi lisättävä. On outoa, että englanti ei ole pakollinen kieli kouluissa, vaan voi opiskella sen tilalla vaikkapa saksaa tai ranskaa, mutta ruotsi on pakollinen kieli kaikille. Eli ruotsi on tärkeämpi kieli kuin englanti lainsäätäjien mielestä. Minusta voisi olla pakollinen kieli englanti ja sen lisäksi voisi oppilas valita haluamansa kielen sen mukaan, minkä näkee järkeväksi. Vaasassa suosittu kakkoskieli voisi olla ruotsi, Lappeenrannassa venäjä ja Utsjoella saame. Erityisesti saamen ja venäjän kielet olisivat mielenkiintoisia kakkoskieliä, niiden osaaminen on surkeaa nykyisellään. On noloa, kun virolaisten ja venäläisten kanssa kommunikoidaan englanniksi, vaikka ne ovat läheisimpiä naapurimaita ja pitkäaikaiset kulttuurisuhteet molempiin.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Pahimmillaan tienvitta isoonkin kaupunkiin on naapurimaan puolella ennsiksi sen maan kelellä, sitten viereisen maan kelellä.


Tarkoitatko, että E18-tiellä täällä Suomessakin pitäisi ensin lukea Санкт-Петербу́рг, sitten vasta Pietari? Onhan se nyt loogista, että Saksan puolella tienviitat ovat saksaksi, vaikka ei-saksalaisille nimi olisikin vieras. Suurin osa viitan lukijoista on kuitenkin kyseisen maan valtakieltä puhuvia (so. Suomessa suomalaisia).

----------


## kemkim

> Finland är ett tvåspråkigt land om ni inte visste det!


Joo ja Ruotsissa ei ole lainkaan virallista pääkieltä. Silti ruotsin kieli on de facto-kieli. Kyllä tämä Suomen kaksikielisyys voidaan purkaakin joku päivä, jos se on edellytys ruotsin kielen opettamisen muuttamiseksi vapaaehtoiseksi. Historiallista painolastia tuo kaksikielisyys, samalla perusteella venäjän kieli voisi olla toinen kansalliskieli. Olisi ehkä viisasta ottaa Ruotsin malli käyttöön, eli virallista kieltä ei ole, vaan jokaisessa kunnassa käytettäisiin suurimpien kieliryhmien kieliä ja valtionhallinto toimisi kaikkien suurimpien kieliryhmien kielillä, pienemmille kieliryhmile järjestettäisiin tulkkausta. Koulujen kielenopiskelu olisi vapaata ja kielitaito huomattavasti monipuolisempaa. Ruotsissahan oppilaat osaavat monipuolisesti eri kieliä, kun taas Suomessa kielitaito on se englanti ja ruotsi. Ranskaa, saksaa, venäjää, espanjaa, kiinaa ja muita valtakieliä puhuvat ovat pieni vähemmistö ja tämä on haitta kansainvälisisessä toiminnsasa.

Turhista kielitaitovaatimuksista työpaikoissa on minusta paljonkin mätää. Jos Utsjoen kunnanjohtajan pitää osata ruotsia, vaikka ei sitä ikinä tarvitsekaan. Tai mikäli Helsinkiin ei saada bussikuskeja jotka osaavat suomea. Venäjää, viroa ja somalia puhuvia kuljettajia olisi tarjolla, mutta mieluummin ollaan kokonaan ilman kuljettajia kuin palkataan ihmisiä jotka eivät osaa suomea (ja kohta varmaan myös ruotsia). Onko se sitten parempi?

----------


## kemkim

> Onhan se nyt loogista, että Saksan puolella tienviitat ovat saksaksi, vaikka ei-saksalaisille nimi olisikin vieras.


Tienviitat olisi oltava molemmilla kielillä ulkomaille johtavilla reiteillä. Virossakin voi eksyä, jos on menossa Turkuun menevälle autolautalle ja tienviitassa lukee "Turu". Yleensä tällaista järjestelyä ei kuitenkaan tarvita, vaan yksikielisyys riittää. Pieksämäellä ei tarvitse lukea Helsingin-tien kohdalla Helsingfors.

----------


## SD202

> Belgiassa on tilanne huonoin, siellä ranskan- ja flaaminkeiliset eivät paljoa opettele toistensa kieliä, vaan kommunukoivat mieluummin englanniksi.


Valitettavasti Belgia on tosiaan ehkä kauhein esimerkki Euroopassa siitä, mitä kaikkea voi tapahtua, kun kielimuuri on liian korkea. Olihan Belgia ilman hallitusta toukokuusta 2007 lähtien ainakin noin puolisen vuotta (en tiedä, onko nyt saatu hallitus kasaan?), koska flaamin- ja ranskankieliset eivät päässeet sopuun asioista. Ja ainakin yksi Belgiassa tapahtunut rautatieonnettomuus olisi voitu välttää, jos veturinkuljettaja ja liikenteenohjaus olisivat löytäneet yhteisen kielen:
http://www.wsws.org/de/2001/apr2001/belg-a04.shtml

Juttelin pari kuukautta sitten erään flaaminkielisen belgialaisen kanssa ja hänen mukaansa flaaminkieliset opettelevat usein englannin lisäksi myös ranskaa. Sen sijaan ranskankieliset belgialaiset eivät kuulemma yleensä opettele flaamia. Muutenkin minulle oli outoa, että flaaminkielisellä alueella asiat hoituivat englanniksi paljon helpommin kuin ranskankielisellä alueella. Flaaminkieliset ovat siis avoimempia muille kielille, kun taas karrikoiden ilmaistuna ranskankieliset belgialaiset ovat mieleltään kuin oikeita ranskalaisia ja innokkuus opetella muita kieliä on sitten sen mukaista.

Olen kuullut Sveitsissä vaihto-oppilaana olleelta ystävältäni, että myös Sveitsissä erikieliset sveitsiläiset kommunikoivat keskenään englanniksi.

Useimmat suomenruotsalaiset puhuvat lähes poikkeuksetta täydellistä suomea ja niinpä suomenruotsalaisen ja suomenkielisen suomalaisen keskustellessa puhe taitaa automaattisesti edetä suomen kielellä. Sen sijaan meidän suomenkielisten ruotsin taidoissa on paljon toivomisen varaa. En ole itsekään mikään täydellisen ruotsin taitaja, mutta suhtautumiseni ruotsin kieleen on muuttunut niistä ajoista paljon, kun aloitin ns. "pakkoruotsin" peruskoulun seitsemännellä luokalla.  :Wink:

----------


## antti

Iskikös tässä joku joitakin vyön alle, vai mitä nämä kaikki kirjoitukset Finland är tvåspråkik land -tyyliin. Kuka tietää mitä esimerkiksi Hyrylä on ruotsiksi, nimittäin Tuusulan kunnan alueella lukee pelkkää Hyrylää, mutta Korsossa löytyy kyltti Hyrylä Skavaböle. Eli please jotain tolkkua kaksimielisiin eikun kielisiin ilmauksiin. Sopisiko tähän vitsinpoikanen, Närpiön tyttö lähti Hesaan tienaamaan ja hänelle annettiin työnohjausta, muista luku 876 (ottasuusex )ja hoe sitä asiakkaannäköisille, niin pääset alkuun

----------


## kemkim

> Sen sijaan meidän suomenkielisten ruotsin taidoissa on paljon toivomisen varaa.


Pitää muistaa, että Belgiassa kielivähemmistöjen suhteet ovat suurin piirtein tasan, mutta Suomessa ruotsinkielisiä on hyvin vähän, lähinnä etelä- ja länsirannikolla. Tämä näkyy jo tästä kartasta, jossa pienen rannikkoalueen kieltä opetetaan koko valkoiselle suomenkieliselle alueelle:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuva:Sw...inland-map.png

Muu Suomi on yksikielistä aluetta ja ulkomaille lähdetään suoraan Helsinki-Vantaalta Keski-Eurooppaan ja muualle, vilkaisemattakaan Ruotsiin. Itä-Suomessa taas Venäjä on luonnollinen suunta. Pienen kielivähemmistön oltava pakostakin kielitaitoista, mutta enemmistön ei tarvitse kieliä osata. Saksalaisetkin (ja britit, ranskalaiset, amerikkalaiset, espanjalaiset, venäläiset) osaavat korkeintaan englantia, jos sitäkään, koska suuressa maassa pärjää hyvin omalla kielellä ja muut opettelevat sitä omaa äidinkieltä, niin ei itse tarvitse opetella vieraita kieliä.

Belgian tilanteesta vielä sen verran, että ranskahan on maailmankieli, mutta flaami vain paikallinen kieli kuten ruotsin kielikin. Siksi on ymmärrettävää, että halukkuus opiskella ranskaa on suurempi kuin halukkuus opiskella flaamia. Samoin tutkimusten mukaan Suomessa ihmiset opiskelisivat mieluummin jotain maailmankieltä kuin ruotsin kieltä.

Euroopan Komission kielten opetusta käsittelevä raportti, Key data on Teaching Languages at School in Europe 2005, toteaa ruotsin kielen opetuksen Suomessa johtuvan poliittisista ja historiallisista syistä, ei siis itse kielen tarpeesta.
http://www.eurydice.org/ressources/e...gral/049EN.pdf

Talouselämä-lehden haastattelututkimuksessa, jossa kysyttiin 40 Suomen suurimpiin kuuluvan yrityksen henkilöstöjohtajien näkemyksiä työvoiman riittävyydestä ja johdon sekä asiantuntijoiden osaamistarpeista, ruotsia pidettiin kolmanneksi tärkeimpänä kielenä englannin ja venäjän jälkeen.
http://www.talouselama.fi/doc.te?f_i...tm=te-20012006

Suomi on melkoinen kummajainen maiden joukossa, melkeinpä missään muualla ei ole vastaavaa valtakunnallista järjestelyä pienen ERI kieliryhmän naapurimaan kielen opiskeluksi ilman vaihtoehtoja:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viralli...tus_eri_maissa

Tällaisia faktoja löysin wikipedia-artikkelista, jonka nimi kieltämättä on vähän provosoiva:
http://fi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pakkoruotsi

Eli taidankin lähteä tästä opiskelemaan kyrillisiä aakkosia tältä seisomalta  :Very Happy:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Iskikös tässä joku joitakin vyön alle, vai mitä nämä kaikki kirjoitukset Finland är tvåspråkik land -tyyliin. Kuka tietää mitä esimerkiksi Hyrylä on ruotsiksi, nimittäin Tuusulan kunnan alueella lukee pelkkää Hyrylää, mutta Korsossa löytyy kyltti Hyrylä Skavaböle.


Mä voin Korsossa (jonka aikaisempi ruotsinkielinen nimi on ollut muuten Ytterkervo) asuneena valistaa, että Hyrylän ruotsinkielistä nimeä Skavaböle ei näy missään tienviitassa, koska sitä nimeä ei käytetä enää missään virallisissa yhteyksissä. Sensijaan Korsontien ja Saviontien risteyksessä on kyltti joka opastaa "Ruotsinkylä Klemetskog" nimiseen kylään Tuusulan puolella. Mutta tälläkin on selityksensä. Ruotsinkylä on niitä harvoja kyliä Tuusulassa jossa enemmistö asukkaista todella ovat ruotsinkielisiä. Tuusulan puolella kyltit ovat valitettavasti vain suomeksi koska Tuusula ei ole kaksikielinen kunta.

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Iskikös tässä joku joitakin vyön alle, vai mitä nämä kaikki kirjoitukset Finland är tvåspråkik land -tyyliin. Kuka tietää mitä esimerkiksi Hyrylä on ruotsiksi, nimittäin Tuusulan kunnan alueella lukee pelkkää Hyrylää, mutta Korsossa löytyy kyltti Hyrylä Skavaböle.


Koska mm. Tuusulassa tosiaan on melkoinen ruotsinkielinen paikannimiperintö, pitäisi ne minusta ottaa käyttöön tiekylteissä jne. muuttamatta varsinaisesti kunnan kielisuhdetta. Niille Tuusulan osa-alueille viittaavat kyltit, joilla on ruotsinkieliset paikannimet (Hyrylä-Skavaböle, Ruotsinkylä-Klemetskog, Kellokoski-Mariefors, Nahkela-Nackskog, Tuomala-Tomasby, Vanhakylä-Gammelby) otettakoon kaksikieliset tienviitat käyttöön. Jos ko. kylissä/alueilla ruotsinkielisten osuus on yli 8%, olisi kohtuullista myös katukyltit ottaa käyttöön kaksikielisinä. Lohjallahan on se tilanne, että vaikka koko kunta virallisesti, 2009 lähtien jopa supisuomalaista Sammattia myöten on kaksikielinen, vain Lohjan kaupunkialueella ja ent. mlk:n eteläosissa on kaksikieliset katukyltit. Jopa Närpiössä on muutama katu virallisesti (Postinkin mielestä) kaksikielisiä, vaikka kunta on niin ruotsinkielinen kuin suomalainen kaupunki voi olla.




> Ruotsinkylä on niitä harvoja kyliä Tuusulassa jossa enemmistö asukkaista todella ovat ruotsinkielisiä. Tuusulan puolella kyltit ovat valitettavasti vain suomeksi koska Tuusula ei ole kaksikielinen kunta.


Ruotsinkylässä oikeasti enemmistö ruotsinkielisiä? Vantaalla tai Helsingissä, ei edes Espoossa ole käsittääkseni aluetta, jolla ruotsinkieliset olisivat nykyään enää enemmistö. Ei edes Kulosaaressa, Krunikassa, Suvisaaristossa taikka Helsingin pitäjän kirkonkylässä, jossa on melkein puolet ruotsinkielisiä. Granin huvila-alueella taitaa tilanne kuitenkin olla yhä toinen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Koska mm. Tuusulassa tosiaan on melkoinen ruotsinkielinen paikannimiperintö, pitäisi ne minusta ottaa käyttöön tiekylteissä jne. muuttamatta varsinaisesti kunnan kielisuhdetta. Niille Tuusulan osa-alueille viittaavat kyltit, joilla on ruotsinkieliset paikannimet (Hyrylä-Skavaböle, Ruotsinkylä-Klemetskog, Kellokoski-Mariefors, Nahkela-Nackskog, Tuomala-Tomasby, Vanhakylä-Gammelby) otettakoon kaksikieliset tienviitat käyttöön. Jos ko. kylissä/alueilla ruotsinkielisten osuus on yli 8%, olisi kohtuullista myös katukyltit ottaa käyttöön kaksikielisinä. Lohjallahan on se tilanne, että vaikka koko kunta virallisesti, 2009 lähtien jopa supisuomalaista Sammattia myöten on kaksikielinen, vain Lohjan kaupunkialueella ja ent. mlk:n eteläosissa on kaksikieliset katukyltit. Jopa Närpiössä on muutama katu virallisesti (Postinkin mielestä) kaksikielisiä, vaikka kunta on niin ruotsinkielinen kuin suomalainen kaupunki voi olla.


Ei mikään huonompi idea. Ei kannata tuijottaa tiukasti mitä laissa lukee, että kunnassa kyltit on oltava vain kunnan virallisilla kielillä, vaan soveltaa käytännön mukaan. 




> Ruotsinkylässä oikeasti enemmistö ruotsinkielisiä? Vantaalla tai Helsingissä, ei edes Espoossa ole käsittääkseni aluetta, jolla ruotsinkieliset olisivat nykyään enää enemmistö. Ei edes Kulosaaressa, Krunikassa, Suvisaaristossa taikka Helsingin pitäjän kirkonkylässä, jossa on melkein puolet ruotsinkielisiä.


En ole käynyt paikan päällä laskemassa, mutta koska kylä on niin pieni ja syrjässä, jäänyt kokonaan pk-seudun rakennusbuumin ulkopuolelle, eli edustaa maaseutua putaimmillaan, ja kylän ainoa koulu on ruotsinkielinen, niin otaksuisin asian laidan olevan niin. 




> Granin huvila-alueella taitaa tilanne kuitenkin olla yhä toinen.


Granista tuli suomenkielisenemmistöinen jo 70-luvulla, suhde on nyt n 60/40. Käytännössä koko Grani on huvila-/rivari-aluetta keskustaa ja Kasavuorta lukuunottamatta. Kaupunki on saanut siime aikoina osakseen arvostelua vanhojen asukkaiden suunnalta kun on suosinut tonttien myynnissä ns nokia-miljonäärejä. Ei siksi että ovat suomenkielisiä vaan siksi että pidetään epäreiluna että tontit myydään hakijoiden kesken eniten kunnallisveroa maksaville. Suomessahan ei ole korruptiota, eihän :Wink: 

Alkaa keskustelu mennä jo paasti sivuraiteille. 
Palatakseni asiaan, niin arvatkaapa mistä Granin sekä ruotsin- että suomenkieliset nimet alunperin ovat syntyneet.

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Alkaa keskustelu mennä jo paasti sivuraiteille.


Onneksi Offtopic on varattu sivuraiteille menevään keskusteluun, joten olkaamme tyytyväisiä, että aihe herättää mielipiteitä ja keskustelua!




> Ei mikään huonompi idea. Ei kannata tuijottaa tiukasti mitä laissa lukee, että kunnassa kyltit on oltava vain kunnan virallisilla kielillä, vaan soveltaa käytännön mukaan.


Eli Myllypuroon katukyltit myös somalin kielelle ja Hakunilaan romanikielelle  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Onneksi Offtopic on varattu sivuraiteille menevään keskusteluun, joten olkaamme tyytyväisiä, että aihe herättää mielipiteitä ja keskustelua!
> 
> Eli Myllypuroon katukyltit myös somalin kielelle


Ei kaikkia kadunnimia tarvi kääntää, paitsi ehkä se eräs kuuluisa katu Merirastilassa :Wink:  Mutta opaskyltit eri virastoihin ja julkisiin paikkoihin kuten kirjastoon, uimahalliin jne voivat hyvin olla jollain muullakin kielellä kuin suomeksi ja ruotsiksi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## kemkim

> Ei kaikkia kadunnimia tarvi kääntää, paitsi ehkä se eräs kuuluisa katu Merirastilassa Mutta opaskyltit eri virastoihin ja julkisiin paikkoihin kuten kirjastoon, uimahalliin jne voivat hyvin olla jollain muullakin kielellä kuin suomeksi ja ruotsiksi.


Ei varmaankaan ole poliittisesti korrektia sanoa tätä, mutta kun tosiasia on, että Suomeen pakolaisina tulleet lisääntyvät paljon etnisesti suomalaisia vilkkaammin, niin ennen pitkää tulemme perimmäisten kysymysten eteen. Kun yhdessä kunnassa on saman verran tai enemmän jotain muuta kieliryhmää kuin suomen- tai ruotsinkielisiä. Tai jos kyse on maakunnasta, tai jopa koko valtiosta.

Ennen pitkää voi olla se tilanne, että venäjänkielisten lukumäärä ylittää suomenruotsalaisten lukumäärän, mikäli muuttovirta jatkuu samaan tapaan kuin tänä päivänä. Se on jopa välttämätöntä, koska suomen- ja ruotsinkielinen väestö ikääntyy ja tarvitsemme nuoria maahanmuuttajia.

Miten voimme perustella sen, että 3000 ruotsinkielistä varten pyöritetään kunnallisia palveluita, mutta 3100 venäjänkielistä varten niitä ei tarjota. Tai minkä takia Imatralla 5 % venäjänkielisten osuus ei riitä kunnan kaksikielisyyteen suomi-venäjä, kun missä tahansa muualla 3 % väestöosuus riittää ruotsinkielisten palvelujen järjestämiseen.

Ei taida mennä tällainen tiettyjä kieliryhmiä (suomi, ruotsi) suosiva järjestely läpi, jos joku keksii viedä tämän oikeuteen joskus. Tämän jälkeen joudumme joko tarjoamaan palvelut kaikilla kielillä tai päättämään, että peruspalvelut tarjotaan vain enemmistökielellä suomeksi ja erikielisiä palveluja tarjotaan kysynnän mukaan.

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Kuka tietää mitä esimerkiksi Hyrylä on ruotsiksi, nimittäin Tuusulan kunnan alueella lukee pelkkää Hyrylää, mutta Korsossa löytyy kyltti Hyrylä Skavaböle.


Itse asiassa ainakin Kampin terminaalin lähtölaituri-info ilmoitti erään U640 vakiovuoron määräpaikaksi Hyrylä - Tusby centrum. Vapaasti suomennettuna Tuusulan keskus. Tuossa ei kyllä ole mitään järkeä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Itse asiassa ainakin Kampin terminaalin lähtölaituri-info ilmoitti erään U640 vakiovuoron määräpaikaksi Hyrylä - Tusby centrum. Vapaasti suomennettuna Tuusulan keskus. Tuossa ei kyllä ole mitään järkeä.


Kerropas ratkaisu, josta sitä järkeä löytyisi.

----------


## kemkim

> Kerropas ratkaisu, josta sitä järkeä löytyisi.


Vähän sama, jos junan pääteasema olisi suomeksi Toijala, mutta ruotsiksi Akaa centrum. Jos todellakin yhdistelmä on ollut Hyrylä-Tusby centrum, niin vähän epäjohdonmukaiseltahan se tuntuu. Kyllä suomenkielinenkin arvostaisi tietoa siitä, että kyseessä on Tuusulan kunnan keskus.

----------


## ultrix

> Miten voimme perustella sen, että 3000 ruotsinkielistä varten pyöritetään kunnallisia palveluita, mutta 3100 venäjänkielistä varten niitä ei tarjota. Tai minkä takia Imatralla 5 % venäjänkielisten osuus ei riitä kunnan kaksikielisyyteen suomi-venäjä, kun missä tahansa muualla 3 % väestöosuus riittää ruotsinkielisten palvelujen järjestämiseen.


Eihän tuota voikaan perustella kuin voimassa olevan kielilain ja perustuslain nojalla. Jos Imatralla 5% venäjänkielisten osuus ei riitä kaksikielisyyteen, ei riitä myöskään 5% ruotsinkielisten osuus. 30000 asukkaasta 5% on 1500, tarvittaisiin 3000 asukasta tai 8% osuus kaksikielisyyteen lain mukaan.




> Ei taida mennä tällainen tiettyjä kieliryhmiä (suomi, ruotsi) suosiva järjestely läpi, jos joku keksii viedä tämän oikeuteen joskus.


Kaikissa hallinto-oikeusasteissa voitaisiin vain todeta asian olevan täysin Suomen lain mukainen. Eri asia jos joku keksii viedä asian EY-tuomioistuimeen.




> Vähän sama, jos junan pääteasema olisi suomeksi Toijala, mutta ruotsiksi Akaa centrum.


Tarkoittanet _Ackas_ centrumia.  :Smile:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Joissakin tiedotusvälineissä on kerrottu menestyvän ruotsalaisen hiihtäjättären olevan kotoisin Tärendön kylästä Pohjois-Ruotsin Pajalassa. Eikö kylän nimi ole suomeksi Tärentö ja nimen taivutus niin kuin suomen kielessä nto/ntö-loppuisia sanoja taivutetaan (Suvanto, Suvannon,...)?

Joskus useita vuosia sitten näin Oulussa torin laidalla ruotsalaisen tilausajobussin, jonka takaseinässä oli seuraavan tapainen teksti:  KEROS BUSS / TÄRENDÖ / SCHWEDEN.

----------


## Compact

> Venäläiset ovat maahanmuuttajia...ei ole mitään velvollisuutta palvella maahanmuuttajia heidän kielellään.


SNTL:n luhistuttua silloinen Tasavallan Presidentti Mauno Koivisto toivotti suomalaista sukua olevat neuvostokansalaiset paluumuuttajina tervetulleeksi Suomeen. Karjalassa, Inkerissä ja muuallakin pitkin laajaa maata kutsu otettiin lämpimästi vastaan. Isovanhempia myöten ryhdyttiin etsimään suvusta suomalaisverta. 

Lähestulkoon kaikki venäjää Suomessa puhuvat tulokkaat ovatkin tätä ryhmää ja väkeä saapuu yhä edelleen. Siis Suomen presidentin kutsumina ja tervetulleina. He eivät ole varsinaisesti maahanmuuttajia, vaan siis paluumuuttajia.

Tuskinpa Suomeen muutetaan Venäjältä muuta kuin tätä presidentti Koiviston viitoittamaa mahdollisuutta käyttäen tai sitten on toki toinenkin vaihtoehto, eli suomalainen rakastuu venäläiseen ja sitä rataa...

----------


## kemkim

> Isovanhempia myöten ryhdyttiin etsimään suvusta suomalaisverta.


Tämä selittää sen, miksi minä olen kohdannut paljon ihmisiä, joilla on jännä etunimi-sukunimiyhdistelmä. Esimerkiksi Igor Tommonen, Arttur Vainonen jne. Ja nämä ihmiset puhuvat äidinkielenään venäjää, suomen osaaminen on sitä sun tätä. Riittää ilmeisesti, kun kaukaisetkin sukujuuret ovat suomalaiset. Tällaista porukkaa Venäjällä sitten riittääkin paljon, hyvin paljon! Veikkaan, että korruptoituneessa valtiossa 1990-luvun alussa on papereitakin väärennelty runsaasti, jotta on saatu muuttolupa Suomeen. Ihan hyvin nämä venäläiset ovat tänne Suomeen sopeutuneet, ei ole ollut pahemmin harmia eivätkä he ole alkaneet rötöstellä täällä, vaikka muuttolupa olisi vilpillisin keinoin hankittukin. Useimmat käynevät töissäkin. Sen sijaan on eräitä muita ulkomaalaisryhmiä, jotka tulivat samoin 1990-luvun laman aikaan, mutta vieläkin heillä on paljon ongelmia ja he aiheuttavat niitä myös muille.

http://www.turunsanomat.fi/kotimaa/?...4,1:0:0:0:0:0:

----------


## Albert

> SNTL:n luhistuttua silloinen Tasavallan Presidentti Mauno Koivisto toivotti suomalaista sukua olevat neuvostokansalaiset paluumuuttajina tervetulleeksi Suomeen. Karjalassa, Inkerissä ja muuallakin pitkin laajaa maata kutsu otettiin lämpimästi vastaan. Isovanhempia myöten ryhdyttiin etsimään suvusta suomalaisverta.





> Koiviston Ajank. kakkosen haastattelusta 10.4.1990: Koivisto kertoo, että inkeriläiset ovat suomalaisia ja että heidät voidaan rinnastaan esim. amerikan- ja ruotsinsuomalaisiin paluumuuttajiin.
> ...
> Nyt kun suomalaisuus on muuttunut eduksi, ilmaantuu heitä joka puolelta. Onpa Suomeen otettu mustaihoinen inkeriläisperhe Sambiastakin.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Pitääköhän paikkansa se huhu, että Tampere - Pori -junissa ruotsinkielinenkin kuulutus kertoo saapumisesta Kokemäelle ja vielä oikein ruotsinkielisten vaatimuksesta, koska he eivät itsekään tiedä, mikä Kokemäen ruotsinkielinen nimi on?


Pännäisiin saavuttaessa kuulutus kertoo suomeksi ja englanniksi junan saapuvan Pännäisiin, mutta ruotsiksi till Bennäs (näin ainakin kun viimeksi matkustin viime viikonloppuna). Muistelen että välillä paikka oli englanniksikin Bennäs (ja sitä ennen taas ei). Jossain välissä taisi jopa olla niin, että englanninkielisen kuulutuksen mukaan jatkobussi Pietarsaareen lähtee paikasta nimeltä Bennäs, vaikka juna juuri saapuu Pännäisiin (tai saattoi tämä olla toisinkin päin). Mahtoi siinä olla turistilla ihmettelemistä.

Mielenkiintoisia paikannimiä kyllä riittää (ja itse siis pidän monenkielisiä nimiä (tai vaikka useampia nimiä yhdellä kielellä) rikkautena, olkoonkin, että joskus aiheuttaa sekaannuksia). Jostain joskus kuulin, että Seinäjoki olisi ruotsiksi Östermyra. Sen koommin en ole nimeen törmännyt: Juna saapuu kolmella kielellä Seinäjoelle, kaupungin rajalla lukee kyltissä yhdellä kielellä Seinäjoki, eikä postinumero- tai puhelinluettelo tunne kaupungille kuin yhden nimen.

Tai toisensuuntainen tilanne: Länsirannikolla on pieni Luodon kunta, jolla siis on suomenkielinenkin nimi - mistä johtuen moni automaattisesti postitettu lähetys on osoitettu Luotoon. Tämä harmittaa paikallisia, kun siellä harva suomea puhuu. Ympäristökunnissakin kun enimmäkseen ruotsia puhutaan, tarvitaan suomenkielistä nimeä äärimmäisen harvoin. Tai itse asiassa ei koskaan: En ainakaan Kokkolassa ole kuullut kenenkään Luodosta puhuvan. Larsmo se on, suomeksikin.

Aikanaan kun tienviittoihin lisättiin ruotsinkielisiä nimiä viitan sijainnin, ei kohteen, mukaan, opin useita uusia ruotsinkielisiä nimiä. Kukapa olisi tiennyt, että Kajaani on ruotsiksi Kajana? En minä ainakaan, ei ole kartassa kuin yksi nimi. Nytpä tiedän, suoran tien ansiosta. Harmi, ettei Seinäjoelle ole suoraa tietä.

Kokkolan kaupunkiin kun ensi vuodenvaihteessa liitetään kolme muuta kuntaa, tullee enemmänkin puhetta niiden ruotsinkielisistä nimistä. Tuon saman tienviitan ansiosta tiedän, että Lohtaja on Lochteå ja Kälviä muistaakseni Kelviå (tjsp). Ullavaankaan ei suoraa tietä mene, joten sille en tiedä ruotsinkielistä nimeä. Paikallislehden mielipidekirjoituksen mukaan Ullebo, mutta en tiedä onko tuossa mitään perää.

Helsinkiin muutettuani opin äkkiä ulkoa metroasemat, ja muutenkin oli päällä kova yritys tunnetuimpien kaupunginosien oppimiseksi. Ne nyt ainakin piti löytää, mitkä Erkki-Mikael pakinoissaan (1960-luvulta) mainitsee. Vaan eipä löytynyt Isaskar Keturin asuinpaikka Rööperi kuin vasta "maalle" (Espooseen) muutettuani - kunhan olin älynnyt alkaa tutkailla molemmankielisiä kylttejä. Mielenkiintoinen seikka on myös -böle-loppuisten ruotsinkielisten paikannimien runsaus täällä. Joskus tuntuu, että Pasila on ainoa paikka, jonka ruotsinkielinen nimi ei lopu -böle - se kun on Böle.

----------


## ultrix

> Pännäisiin saavuttaessa kuulutus kertoo suomeksi ja englanniksi junan saapuvan Pännäisiin, mutta ruotsiksi till Bennäs (näin ainakin kun viimeksi matkustin viime viikonloppuna). Muistelen että välillä paikka oli englanniksikin Bennäs (ja sitä ennen taas ei). Jossain välissä taisi jopa olla niin, että englanninkielisen kuulutuksen mukaan jatkobussi Pietarsaareen lähtee paikasta nimeltä Bennäs, vaikka juna juuri saapuu Pännäisiin (tai saattoi tämä olla toisinkin päin). Mahtoi siinä olla turistilla ihmettelemistä.


Tähän kyllä pitäisi saada jokin tolkku. Pännäinen on vain suomeksi Pännäinen, muilla kielillä Bennäs. Piste. Onkohan taas joku IKL-fanaatikko valittanut VR:lle ruotsinkielisestä nimestä englanninkielisessä kuulutuksessa?

Ainakin Turun radan junilla matkustaessa Karjaa kuulutetaan sekä suomeksi että ruotsiksi Karis. Tosin VR:n englanninkielisissä taskuaikatauluissa lukee Karjaa. Pitäisi varmaan ehdottaa rautatieyhtiölle, että ottaisivat englanninkielisissä aikataulukirjoissa käyttöön molemmat kielimuodot tyyliin "Karis/Karjaa", "Turku/Åbo", aivan kuin Turistissa tai aikataululippusissa.




> Mielenkiintoisia paikannimiä kyllä riittää (ja itse siis pidän monenkielisiä nimiä (tai vaikka useampia nimiä yhdellä kielellä) rikkautena, olkoonkin, että joskus aiheuttaa sekaannuksia). Jostain joskus kuulin, että Seinäjoki olisi ruotsiksi Östermyra. Sen koommin en ole nimeen törmännyt: Juna saapuu kolmella kielellä Seinäjoelle, kaupungin rajalla lukee kyltissä yhdellä kielellä Seinäjoki, eikä postinumero- tai puhelinluettelo tunne kaupungille kuin yhden nimen.


Östermyra on erittäin wanhahtava nimi Seinäjoelle, verrattavissa oikeastaan Urjalan kutsumiseen Urdialaksi tai Punkalaitumen Pungalaitioksi. Wikipedia tietää seuraavaa:


> Seinäjoki, eller Östermyra på svenska, är en stad i landskapet Södra Österbotten i Västra Finlands län. Stadens historiska svenska namn är Östermyra, en benämning som man numera avråder ifrån.





> Tai toisensuuntainen tilanne: Länsirannikolla on pieni Luodon kunta, jolla siis on suomenkielinenkin nimi - mistä johtuen moni automaattisesti postitettu lähetys on osoitettu Luotoon. Tämä harmittaa paikallisia, kun siellä harva suomea puhuu. Ympäristökunnissakin kun enimmäkseen ruotsia puhutaan, tarvitaan suomenkielistä nimeä äärimmäisen harvoin. Tai itse asiassa ei koskaan: En ainakaan Kokkolassa ole kuullut kenenkään Luodosta puhuvan. Larsmo se on, suomeksikin.


Olen kuullut tästä ilmiöstä itsekin, jopa niinkin päin että ruotsinkielisetkin puhuvat vastaavasti Kokkolasta eikä Karlebystä (ei edes Gamla-). Onkohan Luoto jokin uudisnimi, vai miksi sitä ei käytetä?




> Aikanaan kun tienviittoihin lisättiin ruotsinkielisiä nimiä viitan sijainnin, ei kohteen, mukaan, opin useita uusia ruotsinkielisiä nimiä. Kukapa olisi tiennyt, että Kajaani on ruotsiksi Kajana? En minä ainakaan, ei ole kartassa kuin yksi nimi. Nytpä tiedän, suoran tien ansiosta. Harmi, ettei Seinäjoelle ole suoraa tietä.


Kyllä minä ainakin olen tiennyt, ja minun Aino-kartastossani lukee Kajaanin alapuolella pienin versaalein Kajana. Seinäjoelle vievillä teillä todennäköisesti ei lue Östermyra, muuta kuin mahdollisesti Östermyran ruukille vievällä tiellä.




> Kokkolan kaupunkiin kun ensi vuodenvaihteessa liitetään kolme muuta kuntaa, tullee enemmänkin puhetta niiden ruotsinkielisistä nimistä. Tuon saman tienviitan ansiosta tiedän, että Lohtaja on Lochteå ja Kälviä muistaakseni Kelviå (tjsp). Ullavaankaan ei suoraa tietä mene, joten sille en tiedä ruotsinkielistä nimeä. Paikallislehden mielipidekirjoituksen mukaan Ullebo, mutta en tiedä onko tuossa mitään perää.


Oikein meni, tosin Ullavalla ei ole ruotsinkielistä nimeä. Jatkossa Lohtajan ulkorajoilla lukee kuitenkin Kokkola Karleby, ja kuntakeskukseen tullessa Lohtaja Lochteå.

----------


## Matkalainen

> Östermyra on erittäin wanhahtava nimi Seinäjoelle, verrattavissa oikeastaan Urjalan kutsumiseen Urdialaksi tai Punkalaitumen Pungalaitioksi.


Hyvä tietää. Tähän asti kun olen voinut lähinnä ihmetellä mistä tuonkin nimen olen päähäni saanut.




> Olen kuullut tästä ilmiöstä itsekin, jopa niinkin päin että ruotsinkielisetkin puhuvat vastaavasti Kokkolasta eikä Karlebystä (ei edes Gamla-). Onkohan Luoto jokin uudisnimi, vai miksi sitä ei käytetä?


Asioilla on kyllä varsin suomenkielisenkuuloisia nimiä på kokkolaruotsi. Eräänkin kerran videovuokraamossa teini kehui kaverilleen "Det här filmi är jättekiva!", mutta kaupungin nimi on kyllä yleensä Karleby ruotsiksi. Gamlakarleby-nimen käyttöä pidettiin ainakin vuosikymmen sitten kannanottona vanhan nimen palauttamisen puolesta. Luoto-nimen historiasta en tiedä, jotenkin vain oli itsestäänselvää käyttää naapurikunnasta ruotsinkielistä nimeä.




> Kyllä minä ainakin olen tiennyt, ja minun Aino-kartastossani lukee Kajaanin alapuolella pienin versaalein Kajana.


Nojoo, saattaa nykyään kartassa lukeakin. Tuolloin, 80-luvun lopussa tai 90-luvun alussa kun tuo tienviitta ilmestyi, oli ainakin minulle outoja nuo ruotsinkieliset nimet. Sittemmin opin kyllä ulkoa jokaisen tienviitan Kokkolasta Himangalle saakka (noin 40 km).




> Seinäjoelle vievillä teillä todennäköisesti ei lue Östermyra, muuta kuin mahdollisesti Östermyran ruukille vievällä tiellä.


Eipä tullut tarkistettua vt 19:n Uusikaarlepyyn-päässä (vai pitäisikö sanoa Nyykaappi?) mitä siellä lukee. Ainakaan silmään ei pistänyt, ja luultavasti olisin huomannut jos olisi lukenut. Ja viime viikonloppuna tuli siis tuollakin pistäydyttyä.




> Oikein meni, tosin Ullavalla ei ole ruotsinkielistä nimeä. Jatkossa Lohtajan ulkorajoilla lukee kuitenkin Kokkola Karleby, ja kuntakeskukseen tullessa Lohtaja Lochteå.


Olisihan se entistä kokkolalaista hävettänyt jos olisi väärin mennyt (ja kotiväen mökkikin on Lohtajalla!). Tuota viittaa ei sentään tullut viime viikonlopun reissulla tarkistetuksi. Joidenkin arveluiden mukaan koko kunnan kaikkia kylttejä ei tarvitsisi muuttaa kaksikielisiksi kuntaliitoksen yhteydessä, ja täten Lohtajan kirkonkylä saisi yksikieliset kylttinsä pitää. Näinköhän?

----------


## Compact

> Östermyra on erittäin wanhahtava nimi Seinäjoelle, verrattavissa oikeastaan Urjalan kutsumiseen Urdialaksi tai Punkalaitumen Pungalaitioksi.


Östermyra on kartanon nimi, jonka maille Seinäjoen rautatieasema on rakennettu. Ei voine siis välttämättä sanoa, että koko seutu olisi alun perin sen niminen. Tosin kartanot olivat aikaisemmin melko laajoja läänityksiä. Joissakin vanhoissa kirjoituksissa olen nähnyt mainittavan myös nimen Itäsuo, joka on tuon kartanon nimi käännettynä.

Urdiala ja Pungalaitio eivät nyt ole kyllä mitään "ruotsia". Ne ovat muinaisia ko. paikkakuntien (puhutun suomenkielen) murteiden kirjoitusmuotoja, joita kuninkaallinen ja ruotsinkielinen hallintolaitos on kirjoittanut ensi kertaa papereihinsa tuollalailla, kun ei ole osannut kirjoittaa niitä kuulemansa perusteella paremminkaan. Ja viisisataa vuotta sitten suomeksikin kirjoitettiin hieman vaikeamman kaavan mukaan.

Sitäpaitsi nuo nimet voivat enemminkin olla saamea, sillä sitä puhuva väestö on asuttanut eteläistä Suomea ennenmuinoin ennenkuin suomalaiset tänne tulivat. Saameen pohjautuvia paikannimiä on jäänyt paljon etelään ja Lappiin viittaavia nimiä on myös paljon. Luultavasti "Lappi" on ollutkin jossain Varsinais-Suomen seudulla ja nimenä sitten muuttanut pohjoiseen alkuperäisten asukkaiden mukana.

Jos uudet asukkaat hätistelivät entiset asukkaat matkoihinsa, he useimmiten ottivat kuitenkin käyttöönsä jo olemassaolleet paikannimet. Korkeintaan muokkasivat niitä omaan kieleensä paremmin sopiviksi.

----------


## SD202

> Jos uudet asukkaat hätistelivät entiset asukkaat matkoihinsa, he useimmiten ottivat kuitenkin käyttöönsä jo olemassaolleet paikannimet. Korkeintaan muokkasivat niitä omaan kieleensä paremmin sopiviksi.


Tällaisia paikannimiä esiintyy paljon etenkin Porin seudulla (onhan myös "Pori" -nimi sekin väännetty suomalaiseen muotoon sanasta "Björneborg"), esimerkkeinä:
Preiviiki (Bredvik)
Ulasoori (Ulasöre)
Tuorsniemi (Torsnäs)
Ruosniemi (Rosnäs)
Noormarkku (Norrmark)
www.viamichelin.com -kartta näyttää noita ruotsinkielisiä nimiä aika hyvin.

----------


## jore

> Eipä tullut tarkistettua vt 19:n Uusikaarlepyyn-päässä (vai pitäisikö sanoa Nyykaappi?) mitä siellä lukee. Ainakaan silmään ei pistänyt, ja luultavasti olisin huomannut jos olisi lukenut. Ja viime viikonloppuna tuli siis tuollakin pistäydyttyä.


Jos muistan, niin tarkistan asian huomenna ku ajan siitä ohi.

----------


## Skurubisin

> Ruotsinkylässä oikeasti enemmistö ruotsinkielisiä? Vantaalla tai Helsingissä, ei edes Espoossa ole käsittääkseni aluetta, jolla ruotsinkieliset olisivat nykyään enää enemmistö. Ei edes Kulosaaressa, Krunikassa, Suvisaaristossa taikka Helsingin pitäjän kirkonkylässä, jossa on melkein puolet ruotsinkielisiä. Granin huvila-alueella taitaa tilanne kuitenkin olla yhä toinen.


Hufudstadsbladetissa oli juttua vähän aikaa sitten ruotsinkielisestä alueista pääkaupunkiseudulla. Siellä oli Miessaari/Karlö joka on armeijan käytössä mutta jotenikin siellä asuu yksi vanha mummo. Tuon yhden hekilön perusteella "kaupunginosan" ruotsinkielisyys on 100% koska rouvan äidinkieli on ruotsia. Muuten Hesassa korkeinta lukua taitaa olla Ullanlinnassa n.19% ja Lauttasaarella 15,5%. 

Mutta onhan, kuin aikasemmin mainittu BSS, ruotsinkielisiä kouluja muualla kuin nuo vähän aikasemmin näytetyt sinisillä ranta alueilla. Oulu, Tampere ja Kotka tulee ensimäisenä mieleen.

Ja monissa "suomenkielisissä" kunnissa ovat tulossa ihan uusia ruotsinkielisiä kouluja. Ns eteläsuomen ruuhka kunnissa.

Ja viellä: Genimap on julkaistanut kartan vuonna 2004 jonka nimi on "Karta över Finland med svenska ortnamn" (ISBN 951-593-905-4). Aika mielenkiintoinen kartta lukea.

/Skurubisin

----------


## Hartsa

Sanakirjasta löytyy sellaisia paikannimiä joita ei ainakaan VR:n kuulutuksissa käytetä. Ruotsinkielisessä kuulutuksessa käytetään paikkakunnista Kesälahti ja Kitee suomenkielisiä nimiä vaikka sanakirjasta löytyvät nimet Kesälax ja Kides.

----------


## Compact

> Ruotsinkielisessä kuulutuksessa käytetään paikkakunnista Kesälahti ja Kitee suomenkielisiä nimiä vaikka sanakirjasta löytyvät nimet Kesälax ja Kides.


Tässä asiassa noudatetaan Valtioneuvoston päätöstä vuodelta 2002. Luettelo paikkakuntien nimistä löytyy täältä.

Historiallisissa ruotsinkielisissä yhteyksissä voidaan käyttää noita Kesälax-tyyppisiä "ruotsinkielisiä" nimiä. Mikähän tuossakin on muuten oikeasti ruotsia? Lax:kin on väännetty suomalaisesta lahti-sanasta  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tässä asiassa noudatetaan Valtioneuvoston päätöstä vuodelta 2002. Luettelo paikkakuntien nimistä löytyy täältä.
> 
> Historiallisissa ruotsinkielisissä yhteyksissä voidaan käyttää noita Kesälax-tyyppisiä "ruotsinkielisiä" nimiä. Mikähän tuossakin on muuten oikeasti ruotsia? Lax:kin on väännetty suomalaisesta lahti-sanasta


Kyllä se on paras että matkustajainfossa pitäydytään virallisissa nimissä. 

Nuo lax-päätteet ovat kielitieteilijät pitäneet lainana muinaissuomen lahtea tarkoittavasta "laksista", ja jotka ovat jääneet elämään ruotsin kielessä, mutta korvautuneet suomen kielessä lahti -sanalla. Täysin varma teoria ei ole,  koska lax-päätteisiä paikannimiä esiintyy myös Ruotsin puolella, jopa maanlaajuisesti eikä vain perinteisillä suomalaisten asuttamilla alueilla, ja se on yksi syy, miksi ei voi väittää ettei lax- päätteisillä nimillä Suomen rannikkoseuduilla voisi olla myös ruotsalainen alkuperä. 

Mutta jos etuliite on "Kesä-" ja paikka sijaitsee Pohjois-Karjalassa niin silloin on selvää ettei nimen alkuperää voi pitää ruotsinkielisenä.

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> Nuo lax-päätteet ovat kielitieteilijät pitäneet lainana muinaissuomen lahtea tarkoittavasta "laksista", ja jotka ovat jääneet elämään ruotsin kielessä, mutta korvautuneet suomen kielessä lahti -sanalla. Täysin varma teoria ei ole,  koska lax-päätteisiä paikannimiä esiintyy myös Ruotsin puolella, jopa maanlaajuisesti eikä vain perinteisillä suomalaisten asuttamilla alueilla, ja se on yksi syy, miksi ei voi väittää ettei lax- päätteisillä nimillä Suomen rannikkoseuduilla voisi olla myös ruotsalainen alkuperä.


Lax:eja on toki muuallakin. Esimerkiksi Mansaarella (Britannian ja Irlannin välissä oleva Britannian siirtomaa, joka ei kuulu Yhdistyneisiin Kuningaskuntiin) on paikkakunta, jonka nimi on *Laxey* (manksin kielellä Laksaa). Se tarkoittaa lohta ja tässä yhteydessä siis "Lohijokea" pohjautuen esim. muodosta Lax älv.

Skandinavian kielissä, johon Mansaaren paikannimet usein perustuvat, lax:it ovat lohia.

----------


## ultrix

> Täysin varma teoria ei ole,  koska lax-päätteisiä paikannimiä esiintyy myös Ruotsin puolella, jopa maanlaajuisesti eikä vain perinteisillä suomalaisten asuttamilla alueilla, ja se on yksi syy, miksi ei voi väittää ettei lax- päätteisillä nimillä Suomen rannikkoseuduilla voisi olla myös ruotsalainen alkuperä.


Ota huomioon, että suuressa osassa Ruotsia on 1600-luvulta asti asunut ns. "metsäsuomalaisia" mm. Kopparbergin kunnan alueella n. 200 km päässä Tukholmasta. Esimerkki: http://kartor.eniro.se/query?&what=m...B0&stq=0&pis=0

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ota huomioon, että suuressa osassa Ruotsia on 1600-luvulta asti asunut ns. "metsäsuomalaisia" mm. Kopparbergin kunnan alueella n. 200 km päässä Tukholmasta. Esimerkki: http://kartor.eniro.se/query?&what=m...B0&stq=0&pis=0


Metsäsuomalaisten vaikutus Ruotsin paikannimistöön ei voi sivuttaa, joskin ne nimet ovat lähes aina ymmärrettävää suomea, eikä tietenkään sitä että ennen ajanlaskumme alkua suomensukuisia heimoja on asunut koko Skandinavian niemimaalla. 

Saksassakin on jokin "Paska" -niminen paikkakunta mutta se on sorbin kieltä, joka on puolaa tai venäjään vanhempi slaavilaiskieli, joka vielä elää entisessä itä-Saksasa yhä muutaman tuhanen puhujan voimin.

Suomen -lax päätteisistä ruotsinkielisistä nimistä suuri osa on peräisin myöhemmältä ajalta, kun asutus on levinnyt, ja annettu koska se kuulostaa kivalta.  Nimenantajien mielessä on käynyt ennemmin lohet, eikä mitä "lax" on joskus ennen muinoin tarkoittanut. 

Vrt 1800 -luvulla keksityt saksan- tai ranskankieliset nimet suomalaisista kartanoista ym ja myöhemmin englannin vaikutus joihinkin nimiin. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Mielestäni suomen kielessä "laksi" ei ole korvautunut "lahti"-sanalla, vaan muutos on tapahtunut sanan sisällä: ks -> ht, taivutettaessa myös hd.  Onhan vieläkin ymmärrettävää, että jos runoilija on kirjoittanut "Läksin minä kesäyönä...", niin hän tarkoitti "Lähdin..."

Muuten Ponkalaksi sijaitsee Suomussalmen korkeudella Venäjän Karjalassa eikä varmaan ole ruotsin kielen vaikutusta.   :Smile:

----------


## JSL

Sama juttu myös Kandalakshan kanssa, wikipedian lainauksen mukaan:  "aikaisemmin Kannanlahti, karjalaksi Kannanlaki, koltansaameksi Käddluhtt, ven. Кандалакша, Kandalaka, muinaisnorjaksi Gandvik."  Voidaan päätellä että "Kesälax" ei ole ollut oikeaa ruotsinkieltä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Voidaan päätellä että "Kesälax" ei ole ollut oikeaa ruotsinkieltä.


Onko  kukaan tässä väittänytkään että "Kesälax" olisi aito ruotsalainen nimi? Se on "Kesälahden" ruotsinnos, samalla tavalla kuin "Tukholma" on "Stockholm":in suomennos. 

Suomessa kokonaan suomenkielisillä alueilla sijaitsevista paikkakunnista yleensä vain ennen 1900-lukua kaupunkioikeudet saaneilla kaupungeilla on nimi myös ruotsiksi, joita käytetän myös virallisissa yhteyksissä, ts merkitty karttoihin, juna-aikatauluihin jne. Joitakin poikkeuksia tästä säännöstä suuntaan tai toiseen tietenkin on, ja joillakin kirkonkylillä tai luonnonkauniilla tms paikoilla tai Ruotsin vallan ajan historialle merkittävillä kohteilla on myös epävirallinen ruotsinkielinen nimi, joista joitakin käytetään vielä yleisesti ruotsinkielessä, kun taas jotkut ovat päässeet unholaan. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> ... joillakin kirkonkylillä tai luonnonkauniilla tms paikoilla tai Ruotsin vallan ajan historialle merkittävillä kohteilla on myös epävirallinen ruotsinkielinen nimi, joista joitakin käytetään vielä yleisesti ruotsinkielessä, kun taas jotkut ovat päässeet unholaan.


Kyllä ne nimet ovat edelleenkin virallisia; eivät epävirallisia juttuja. Esimerkiksi käynee Taavetti, joka on ruotsiksi mahtipontisesti *Davidstad*. Näiden nimien käyttörajoitukset täytyy kylläkin etukäteen tietää, sillä ne eivät sovellu aivan päivittäiseen käyttöön, edes suomenruotsalaisten arkielämässä.

Ketä kiinnostaa, Kotimaisten kielten tutkimuskeskus tarjoaa jotain tietoa asian tiimoilta.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Kyllä ne nimet ovat edelleenkin virallisia; eivät epävirallisia juttuja. Esimerkiksi käynee Taavetti, joka on ruotsiksi mahtipontisesti *Davidstad*. Näiden nimien käyttörajoitukset täytyy kylläkin etukäteen tietää, sillä ne eivät sovellu aivan päivittäiseen käyttöön, edes suomenruotsalaisten arkielämässä.
> 
> Ketä kiinnostaa, Kotimaisten kielten tutkimuskeskus tarjoaa jotain tietoa asian tiimoilta.


Kyllä se Davidstad kuuluu niihin kuoleviin tai kuolleisiin nimiin, koska luettelossa se esiintyy ilman lihavointia. Jos on kyseessä suomenkielisen kunnan virallinen nimi, pitää luettelossa olla myös maininta (offic -82), kuten on esim Fredrikshamnin  (Haminan) kohdalla, joka syntyi aikoinaan samanlaisena  linnoituksena  kuin Taavetti, mutta josta kehittyi oikea kaupunki sittemmin.

t. Rainer

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Kotimaisten kielten tutkimuskeskuksen luettelon mukaan Alholmen (hamnområde med godsstation i Jakobstad) on suomeksi Leppäluoto.  Kuitenkin RHK:n Luettelo rautatieliikennepaikoista kertoo, että liikennepaikan nimi on Alholma ja "toinen nimi" Alholmen.   :Icon Frown:

----------


## Skurubisin

> Itse asiassa ainakin Kampin terminaalin lähtölaituri-info ilmoitti erään U640 vakiovuoron määräpaikaksi Hyrylä - Tusby centrum. Vapaasti suomennettuna Tuusulan keskus. Tuossa ei kyllä ole mitään järkeä.





> Kerropas ratkaisu, josta sitä järkeä löytyisi.


Sehän on helppo: U640 Hyrylä - Skavaböle

Linjan satunainnen käyttäjä.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Sehän on helppo: U640 Hyrylä - Skavaböle
> 
> Linjan satunainnen käyttäjä.


Noinhan se alun perin olikin (MH:n näyttötauluissa)...  :Smile:   Sen jälkeen alkoi kuulua soraääniä - muistikuvani mukaan ruotsia puhuvalta kansanosalta - ei tunnettu mitään Skavaböleä...  :Wink: 
Tässä vain on niin, että Tusby on tunnetumpi nimenä kuin Skavaböle. Viimeksi mainittu on jäänyt pois aktiivisesta kielenkäytöstä jo kauan aikaa sitten. Sen pohjalta tähän erikoiseen kompromissiin on sitten päädytty.

Epäselvyyksien välttämiseksi todettakoon, että kirjoitan tätä yhtenä mainitun tietokannan ylläpitäjänä.

----------


## Compact

> Kotimaisten kielten tutkimuskeskuksen luettelon mukaan Alholmen (hamnområde med godsstation i Jakobstad) on suomeksi Leppäluoto.  Kuitenkin RHK:n Luettelo rautatieliikennepaikoista kertoo, että liikennepaikan nimi on Alholma ja "toinen nimi" Alholmen.


Satamaradan päässä oleva UPM:n saha on nimeltään Alholman saha, matkan varrella oleva UPM:n paperitehdas on Pietarsaaren tehdas.

Pääkadun nimenä paikkakunnalla on Alholm*i*ntie.

Se että VR käyttää Leppäluodosta Alholmaa, lienee yksinomaan asiakkaan toiveen mukaista.

Jos joku tuntee oikeuksiaan loukatun, kannattaa ottaa yhteys nimistä päättävään RHK:hon...

Sama koskee Kilpilahtea...

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Se että VR käyttää Leppäluodosta Alholmaa, lienee yksinomaan asiakkaan toiveen mukaista.


Mulla on kanssa sellainen käsitys että nimi on tullut siellä sijaitsevan tehtaan mukaan. 




> Sama koskee Kilpilahtea...


Kilpilahti on virallinen nimi mutta VR käyttää vain Sköldvik. Hassuna yksityiskohtana kerrottakoon, että kyseisen liikennepaikan ainoa tavaraliikenneasiakas käyttää omissa järjestelmissään liikennepaikasta nimeä "Porvoo". RHK/VR ei kuitenkaan, ehkä ymmärrettävistä syistä, ole ryhtynyt muuttamaan Sköldvikin liikennepaikan nimeä "Porvooksi". 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

> Noinhan se alun perin olikin (MH:n näyttötauluissa)...   Sen jälkeen alkoi kuulua soraääniä - muistikuvani mukaan ruotsia puhuvalta kansanosalta - ei tunnettu mitään Skavaböleä... 
> Tässä vain on niin, että Tusby on tunnetumpi nimenä kuin Skavaböle. Viimeksi mainittu on jäänyt pois aktiivisesta kielenkäytöstä jo kauan aikaa sitten.


Tällä samalla perusteella voidaan poistaa myös "Luoto"-teksti vastaavista yhteyksistä Pohjanmaalla ja korvata se Larsmolla.

Eikö kuitenkin oikea ratkaisu tilanteeseen olisi siis sivistää toista kotimaista kieltä äidinkielekseen puhuvia muistuttamalla Hyrylä-nimen yhteydessä Skavaböle-nimestä? Eikä muuten kaikki suomenkielisetkään tiedä, että Tuusulan keskustaajaman nimi on Hyrylä (tai Kalvolan Iittala, tai Hattulan Parola jne). Silti ei opasteta, että "Tuusulan keskusta" tai "Kalvolan keskusta", vaan käytetään asianomaisen taajaman omaa nimeä. Hyrylä-keississä ruotsinkieliset, jotka eivät Skavaböleä tunne, luultavasti tuntevat Hyrylän.

Tämä toki vain mielipiteenä, ei minään tutkittuna totuutena.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Eikö kuitenkin oikea ratkaisu tilanteeseen olisi siis sivistää toista kotimaista kieltä äidinkielekseen puhuvia muistuttamalla Hyrylä-nimen yhteydessä Skavaböle-nimestä?


Ehdottomasti pitäisi. Se että moni ruotsinkielinen käyttää suomenkielistä nimivastinetta paikoista joiden ruotsinkielinen nimi ei ole niin vakiintunut, on silkkaa laiskuutta. Minä käytän esim omien perheenjäsenteni kesken aina ruotsinkielisiä nimiä oli sitten kyse Östermyrasta, Elimästä tai Gustav Adolfisista! Sillä tavalla oppivat siinä sivussa maantietoakin, kun joutuvat ottamaan selvää missä nuo paikat oikeasti sijaitsevat!

t. Rainer

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ehdottomasti pitäisi. Se että moni ruotsinkielinen käyttää suomenkielistä nimivastinetta paikoista joiden ruotsinkielinen nimi ei ole niin vakiintunut, on silkkaa laiskuutta. Minä käytän esim omien perheenjäsenteni kesken aina ruotsinkielisiä nimiä oli sitten kyse Östermyrasta, Elimästä tai Gustav Adolfisista! Sillä tavalla oppivat siinä sivussa maantietoakin, kun joutuvat ottamaan selvää missä nuo paikat oikeasti sijaitsevat!


Tässä mennään aika paljon jo makuasioidenkin puolelle... Periaatteessa olen henkilökohtaisella tasolla varsin pitkälle samaa mieltä kuin Rainer ja Ultrix, niinpä olenkin ollut firmamme puolesta laittamassa tietokantaan aina ruotsinkielisen vastineen paikkakuntien nimien yhteyteen, mikäli tällainen vastine vain on olemassa. Esimerkiksi Ahlainen - Pori -aikatauluhaku muuntuu automaattisesti Vittisbofjärd - Björneborg -muotoon ruotsinkielisellä puolella. On kuitenkin tilanteita, joissa hyvin harvinaiseksi käyneen toisenkielisen vastineen esiintyminen herättää yleistä hämmennystä. Julkista palvelua harjoittava yritys joutuu joissakin tilanteissa tarkistamaan kantojaan, mitä versioita on tarkoituksenmukaista ja järkevää esittää suurelle yleisölle. Asiakaspalaute on aika hyvä mittari siinä, milloin on onnistuttu tai epäonnistuttu. Yleisön keskuudessa vähänkin epäluonteva muoto kyllä varsin nopeasti herättää "pulinaa" ja tällöin voi olla asian tarkistamisen paikka. Liikenteenharjoittajien ja / tai liikennepalvelujen tukiyritysten tehtävänähän ei varsinaisesti ole ylläpitää paikannimisivistystä kielienemmistöjä tai -vähemmistöjä ajatellen. Nimien tulee olla ensinnäkin aina virallisia ja lisäksi sellaisia, että ne antavat mahdollisimman oikean ja yksiselitteisen kuvan siitä, mistä tosiasiassa puhutaan. Vain kielihistoriallisen yleissivistyksen takia meillä ei ole mahdollisuutta esittää nimiä, jotka voisivat olla omiaan johtamaan ihmisiä harhaan. Ketään ei kai voi vaatia tietämään, mikä paikka se Gustav Adolfs olikaan suomeksi... (Gustav Adolfs on yhtenä esimerkkinä poistettu Matkahuollon Kampin laitteita tukevasta tietokannasta harvinaisuutensa takia - taustalla lukuisat palautteet). Tässä vielä kuva ajalta, jolloin tuo mainio nimi oli Kampin laitteissa näytettävien paikannimien listassa.

Ultrixin esille ottama Larsmo meillä on ratkaistu siten, että meillä "Larsmo on suomeksikin Larsmo" mutta selitteenä on mainittu suluissa Luoto ikään kuin "kuntana jossa Larsmo sijaitsee", mikä tietenkään ei ole oikeasti noin. Suomenkielinen vastine nyt vain tuolla sattuu olemaan kovasti vähällä käytöllä. Silloin kun puhutaan makuasioista, on selvää että ihan kaikki osapuolet eivät juuri milloinkaan ole samanaikaisesti tyytyväisiä. Tässä pitää taipua kompromisseihin, joista kussakin tapauksessa on haittaa mahdollisimman pienelle joukolle, ja heillekin mahdollisimman vähän.

Edit: Pieni tarkennus.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Vain kielihistoriallisen yleissivistyksen takia meillä ei ole mahdollisuutta esittää nimiä, jotka voisivat olla omiaan johtamaan ihmisiä harhaan. Ketään ei kai voi vaatia tietämään, mikä paikka se Gustav Adolfs olikaan suomeksi... (Gustav Adolfs on yhtenä esimerkkinä poistettu Matkahuollon Kampin laitteita tukevasta tietokannasta harvinaisuutensa takia - taustalla lukuisat palautteet). Tässä vielä kuva ajalta, jolloin tuo mainio nimi oli Kampin laitteissa näytettävien paikannimien listassa.


Näinhän se asia tietenkin on. Viralllisissa yhteyksissä pitää käyttää virallisia nimiä, mutta oman perheen tai tuttujen kesken on kiva käyttää kadonneita tai liki kadonneita nimiä, perinteiden elvyttämisen merkeissä. Myös suomeksi saattaa olla paikallaan, nyt kun eri puolella maata kuntia liitetään yhteen, ja joitakin nimiä saattaa pian kadota kokonaan, että käytetään yksityishenkilöiden kesken joidenkin paikkojen kohdalla vanhoja nimiä. Pääasia on kuitenkin, että kaikki ymmärtävät mistä paikasta on kysymys. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

> ...mutta oman perheen tai tuttujen kesken on kiva käyttää kadonneita tai liki kadonneita nimiä, perinteiden elvyttämisen merkeissä...


Ryhdyttäiskös sitten puhumaan Nikolainkaupungin taajamajunayhteyksistä, ja kun keskustellaan Jyväskylästä, niin se on Hämettä. Kerrotaan ratikkahavaintoja vaikka Läntisen Viertotien ja Kammionkadun risteyksestä, Heikinkadulta Raitiotientorilta ja Vladimirinkadulta Senaatin läheltä sekä Palosaaren Jumbo-vaunun kunnostuksesta  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ryhdyttäiskös sitten puhumaan Nikolainkaupungin taajamajunayhteyksistä, ja kun keskustellaan Jyväskylästä, niin se on Hämettä. Kerrotaan ratikkahavaintoja vaikka Läntisen Viertotien ja Kammionkadun risteyksestä, Heikinkadulta Raitiotientorilta ja Vladimirinkadulta Senaatin läheltä sekä Palosaaren Jumbo-vaunun kunnostuksesta


Ihan vapaasti vaan, mutta mielummin selitysluettelon kera. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Ketään ei kai voi vaatia tietämään, mikä paikka se Gustav Adolfs olikaan suomeksi... (Gustav Adolfs on yhtenä esimerkkinä poistettu Matkahuollon Kampin laitteita tukevasta tietokannasta harvinaisuutensa takia - taustalla lukuisat palautteet). Tässä vielä kuva ajalta, jolloin tuo mainio nimi oli Kampin laitteissa näytettävien paikannimien listassa.


Kuvassa näkyy lukevan Vääksy.  Eikö se olekaan ruotsiksi Vägsjö?

---
Helsingin pitäjässä mahdollisesti puhuttava suomen kielen murre lienee etelähämäläinen murre, jos Nyland on Suomenlahden ruotsinkielinen rannikkoseutu.

Eikö Aleksis Kivi kerro Seitsemän Veljeksen asuvan eteläisessä Hämeessä, joidenkin arvailujen mukaan Nurmijärvellä?
 :Smile:

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Kuvassa näkyy lukevan Vääksy.  Eikö se olekaan ruotsiksi Vägsjö?


Kuten aiemmassa viestissäni totesin, Kampin laitteiden paikannimilistasta on asiakaspalautteiden myötä karsittu kaikista "oudoimpia" vastineita. Myöskään aikataulutietokannassa ei ole katsottu tarpeelliseksi roikuttaa ihan mitä tahansa versioita. Meillä oli aikanaan paikannimirekisteriä perustettaessa käytössämme Svenska ortnamn i Finland -niminen kirja. Sen avulla valittiin sitten eri paikkojen nimien yhteyteen sopiva ruotsinkielinen vastine - tilanteen mukaan. Mainitsemani luettelo on verkossakin: http://kaino.kotus.fi/www/verkkojulk...ensklista.html . Sen mukaan Vääksylle on joskus löytynyt Växiö-muotoinen vastine...

----------


## Compact

> ...Myöskään aikataulutietokannassa ei ole katsottu tarpeelliseksi roikuttaa ihan mitä tahansa versioita. Meillä oli aikanaan paikannimirekisteriä perustettaessa käytössämme Svenska ortnamn i Finland -niminen kirja. Sen avulla valittiin sitten eri paikkojen nimien yhteyteen sopiva ruotsinkielinen vastine - tilanteen mukaan. ... Sen mukaan Vääksylle on joskus löytynyt Växiö-muotoinen vastine...


Tuo mainittu kirja on sellainen "hauska tietää" historiaopas. Käytännön voimassaolevien nimien luettelo on Valtioneuvoston päätöksessä. Laillisia ns. ruotsinkielisiä nimiä ovat esim. Ilomants ja Laihela. Suomeksi nuo outoudet ovat Ilomantsi ja Laihia. Taavetilla ei ole voimassaolevaa ruotsinnosta.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Ja paikannimiä siis on varsinkin bussiliikenteen puolella huomattavasti muitakin kuin vain kuntien nimet. Mitä tulee aiemmin mainitsemiini Matkahuollon tietokannoissa oleviin nimiin, niin myös useilla suomenkielisilläkin paikoilla on joukko rinnakkaisversioita eli aliaksia. Esimerkiksi Lohjanharjun voi löytää myös käyttämällä hakusanoina nimiä Myllylampi tai Nummenkylä. Jotkut ruotsinkieliset nimet voidaan nähdä myös aliaksina tai sellaisten sukuisina. Tärkeintä on, että hakija löytää tarvitsemansa paikannimen ja paikan.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Ja paikannimiä siis on varsinkin bussiliikenteen puolella huomattavasti muitakin kuin vain kuntien nimet. Mitä tulee aiemmin mainitsemiini Matkahuollon tietokannoissa oleviin nimiin, niin myös useilla suomenkielisilläkin paikoilla on joukko rinnakkaisversioita eli aliaksia. Esimerkiksi Lohjanharjun voi löytää myös käyttämällä hakusanoina nimiä Myllylampi tai Nummenkylä.


Mielestäni bussiliikenne toimii ihan oikein kun se pyrkii käyttämään pysäkkien ja määränpäiden virallisia maantieteellisiä nimiä kotimaisilla kielillä mahdollisimman tarkkaan. Se on asiakkaiden tyhmyyttä jos ne eivät tunnista niitä. 

Toista voi sanoa rautatielaitoksesta joka koko olemassaolonsa aikana on keksinyt asemilleen omia aliasnimiä, alkuaikoina varmaan siksi että ovat olleet helpompia lausua tai lyhyempiä kirjoittaa lennättimen käytön vuoksi, viereisen paikkakunnan mukaisia nimiä tai kokonaan kuolleita nimiä jotka aiheuttavat epäselvyyksiä. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Compact

Kun tämä on tällainen "kevennys" osio täällä, niin otanpa vielä ns. ruotsia olevan Satakunda-nimen. Sehän on suomeksi Satakunta, jos ei joku tiennyt. Enemmän sekin muistuttaa viroa, tosin lienee silloin sitten ennemminkin "Sadakunda". Virossahan pehmeät kirjaimet sanotaan kovina kuten "Lyydi" on Lyyti. Ja g on k, kuten Helsingin vironkielinen nimi on kirjoitettuna Helsingi, mutta sanottuna kuten suomeksi.

Latinaksi Satakunta on muuten Finlandia Septentrionalis  :Smile:

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Sen mukaan Vääksylle on joskus löytynyt Växiö-muotoinen vastine...


Vägsjö on kartassa "Karta över Finland med svenska ortnamn", ISBN 951-593-905-4, tosin suluissa, minkä kerrotaan tarkoittavan, että historiallinen ruotsinkielinen nimi ei ole enää käytössä.   :Smile:

----------


## ess

> Kaksikielisestä Helsingistä huolimatta harvemmin tulee vastaan kotipaikkani Kumpulan ruotsinkielistä versiota Gumtäkt.


Entäpä vanhahtava Kumtähti?

----------


## Tonttu18

Miksi kaisaniemi on Kajsaniemi ruotsiksi?

Pitäisi olla Kajsanäs...

----------


## Albert

> Miksi kaisaniemi on Kajsaniemi ruotsiksi?
> Pitäisi olla Kajsanäs...


Laitetaan nyt tämäkin sitten 
http://igs.kirjastot.fi/fi-FI/iGS/ky...3-b2a6a420f644
 :Wink:

----------


## vko

> Miksi kaisaniemi on Kajsaniemi ruotsiksi?


Tähänkin löytyi Googlelta vastaus muutamassa sekunnissa: Linkki Ylen aikaisen sivuille.




> Kaisaniemellä ei ole kunnollista ruotsinkielistä nimeä, koska se on epätyypillinen helsinkiläisnimi siinä mielessä, että se on syntynyt suomen kielessä, josta se on lainautunut ruotsiin, eikä päinvastoin. Kaisaniemen nimi vakiintui kaksikieliseksi vuonna 1909. Suomeksi siis I:llä niin kuin Iiro, ja ruotsiksi J:llä niin kuin Jaakko.


Ylen aikaisen sivulta löytyy enemmän kertomusta nimestä.

----------


## Albert

Juu, kyllä ensin kannattaa googlettaa.
Mutta syytä tähän ei Googlesta löydy:

Puotilan metrokatu = Botby metrogata ja
Puotilan metrotori = Botby metrotorg.

Puotila on ruotsiksi *Botby Gård* ja Botby suomeksi *Vartiokylä*.
Puotilantie esim. on sentään Botbygårdsvägen.

----------


## karihoo

> Entäpä vanhahtava Kumtähti?


Tuo paikannimi on näköjään muuttunut aikojen saatossa useampaankin kertaan, tässä linkki.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Porin rannikkoseudulla näyttäisi kartoilla olevan paljon sellaisia paikannimiä, jotka näyttävät sellaisilta, että alkuperäinen ruotsinkielinen nimi on väännetty suomenkielisen suuhun paremmin sopivaksi. Onko alue ollut historiansa aikana ruotsinkielinen? MH:n aikatauluhaussa on SatLin Rauma - Pori -vuorojen "vuoron tiedoissa" mainittu kaikki pysäkit Luvian ja Porin väliltä. Niistä yksi on Överby. Miten on mahdollista että yksikielisellä suomenkielisellä alueella on täysin ruotsinkielinen pysäkinnimi?

Pohjois-Suomen kaikki kunnat ovat yksikielisiä (eikä ultrix toisin väitäkään) ja perinteinen suomen ja ruotsin kielten välinen kieliraja kulkee Ruotsin puolella. Joidenkin historioitsijoiden mukaan se alkaa rannikolla Sangin ja Seivin kylien välistä, kulkee pohjoista kohti Napapiirin tienoille, jossa kääntyy lännen suunnalle päättyäkseen lopulta saamelaisalueeseen. Nykyisten karttojenkin paikannimiä katselemalla saa tämän suuntaisen käsityksen. Ruotsinkielisiä nimiä on helppo pitää uudehkoina (Malmberget, Svanstein, Marielund, ...). Kerrotaan, että virallinen Ruotsi on vastustanut suomen kielen käyttöä alueellaan vielä puolen vuosisataa sitten. Jos pohjoisimmassa  Ruotsissa edelleen asuu perinteistä väestöä, joka puhuu suomea tai sen murretta tai jotain joka suomenkielisestä kuulostaa suomen murteelta ("meän kieli"), ja jos he katsovat historiansa viimeisimpiä 200 vuotta, niin luulenpa, että he huomaavat säästyneensä useammaltakin sellaiselta murheelta, joita idempänä asuvat "kielisukulaiset" ovat joutuneet kokemaan.

----------


## ultrix

> Porin rannikkoseudulla näyttäisi kartoilla olevan paljon sellaisia paikannimiä, jotka näyttävät sellaisilta, että alkuperäinen ruotsinkielinen nimi on väännetty suomenkielisen suuhun paremmin sopivaksi. Onko alue ollut historiansa aikana ruotsinkielinen?


Ruotsinkielisestä en tiedä, mutta ainakin kaksikielinen. 

Pori - Björneborg (eli Karhulinna)
Ulvila - Ulfsby (Ulvinkylä)
Ahlainen - Hvittisbofjärd (Huittislaisselkä)
Merikarvia - Sastmola (vrt. Sastamala)
Noormarkku - Norrmark (Pohjoismaa)
Pomarkku - Påmark (Ylimaa)

-- ja Porin saaristosta löytyy todella valtavasti suomeen väännettyjä paikannimiä (mm. Pastuskeri/Bastuskär, Soodee/Sådö), mikä antaa osviittaa alueen aikaisemmasta pääkielestä. Yyterikin tulee sanasta Ytterö, eli Ulkosaari. Maan nouseminen on vaikuttanut varsin paljon, kuitenkaan poikkeuksena Mäntyluodolla ja Tahkoluodolla ei ole ruotsinkielistä nimeä.

----------


## hylje

> Ulvila - Ulfsby (Ulvinkylä)


Ulf on ainakin ennen vanhaan viitannut suteen. Sudenkylä tuntuisi ihan luontevalta naapurilta Karhulinnalle!

----------


## SlaverioT

> Porin rannikkoseudulla näyttäisi kartoilla olevan paljon sellaisia paikannimiä, jotka näyttävät sellaisilta, että alkuperäinen ruotsinkielinen nimi on väännetty suomenkielisen suuhun paremmin sopivaksi. Onko alue ollut historiansa aikana ruotsinkielinen? MH:n aikatauluhaussa on SatLin Rauma - Pori -vuorojen "vuoron tiedoissa" mainittu kaikki pysäkit Luvian ja Porin väliltä. Niistä yksi on Överby. Miten on mahdollista että yksikielisellä suomenkielisellä alueella on täysin ruotsinkielinen pysäkinnimi?


Satakuntaan ei juurikaan asutettu ruotsalaisia, johtuen alueen yhtenäisyydestä jo ennen ruotsinvaltaa. Teljän kaupunki oli rautakauden merkittävimpiä kauppapaikkoja suomessa. Myytti Lallista voidaan nähdä merkkinä ruotsinvallan vastustuksesta. Toki jotkut johtavat suvut ottivat ruotsinkielisiä nimiä, koska se edesauttoi menestymistä.

Nämä mainitut ruotsinkieliset paikat taisivat nousta merestä juurikin ruotsinvallan aikaan joten niille annettiin tämän takia ruotsinkieliset nimet?

Porissa esimerkiksi ei ole ollut merkittävää ruotsinkielistä väestöä ainakaan 100-vuoteen. 1800-luvun lopulla Porin asukkaista noin seitsemän prosenttia puhui äidinkielenään ruotsia. Koko suomessa vastaava luku oli 13-14%. Pori ei olisi täyttänyt nykyisen kielilain määritelmää kaksikielisestä kunnasta eli 8%. Oulussa oli samaan aikaan prosentuaalisesti saman verran ruotsinkielisiä eli noin 6-7%.

Pohjoisessa, ehkä Siipyystä/Kristiinankaupungista alkaa vahvempi ruotsinkielinen asutus. Etelään päin mentäessä vasta Turun saaristossa on ruotsinkielisiä kuntia.

----------


## Tidtabell

Näin entisenä ulvilalaisena huomauttaisin nykyisen kirjoitusasun olevan Ulvsby  :Wink: 

Pitäjän nimi oli ennen nykyistä kirkkoa Liikistö, joka on paikka, jossa sijaitsi entinen puukirkko (Kirkon kivijalat, hautausmaa vielä jäljellä). Liikistö oli 1200-luvulla saksalaisten kauppapaikka. 
Ruotsalainen piispa halusi rakennuttaa Liikistöön kivikirkon, joka oli omistettu Pyhälle Olaville. Kaverit alkokin rakentaa kirkkoa Liikistön silloiselle saarelle, mutta maa oli noussut niin paljon, että päättivät siirtää kirkon ja pitäjän keskustan paremmille väylille Kokemäenjoen suulle. Kirkon ympärille sitten rakentui Olavin kylä eli Ulvsby - Ulvila. Tämä siis 1300-luvulla.
Ruotsalaiset toivat mukanaan myös kaupan säätelyn ja saksalaiset muuttivat pois. Vaikka kauppaa koitettiin elvyttää, kaupunki kuoli Helsingin (1550) ja Porin (1558) asuttamiseen ja keskiaikaisesta Ulvilasta ei ole jäänyt kuin kirkko jäljelle ja alueen nimi Vanhakylä (Gammelby).

Satakunnan rannikko oli suomenkielistä alunperin (Ulvilan vanhin kylä Haistila). 1300-luvulla kuitenkin alueelle siirtyi ilmeisesti Ahvenanmaalta asukkaita ja alue muuttui enimmäkseen ruotsinkieliseksi. Ulvilankin keskuskylä oli nimeltään Ragvaldby, jossa siis Liikistö sijaitsi. Suomenkielisten määrä kääntyi nousuun kuitenkin jo ennen 1500-lukua. Mutu-tuntumalla ajattelisin, että nämä ruotsinkieliset siirtyivät rannikon mukana ja harrastivat enemmän kalastusta ja nimesivät maasta nousevat alueet ja saaret ensiksi ja sitten suomenkieliset myöhemmin siirtyessään aluelle väänsivät alueet suomenkielisiksi. Ja tietysti ruotsinkieliset hallitsijat, kuten Juhana (Porin perustaja) vaikutti varmaan nimistöön.

En tiedä alueen yhtenäisyydestä rautakaudella, mutta arvioidaan, että Pori+50km säde -alueella olisi asunut 1500-luvun puolivälissä n. 1000 ihmistä, joten aika pienillä väestönmuutoksilla oli suuret vaikutukset.

Uskoisin, että länsirannikon suomen murteissa kaikissa on ollut kyseinen ruotsalaisvaikutus. Osaisinkohan sen verran poria, että: kaik' praata oulu kiält mut  mä e.

----------


## ultrix

> Porissa esimerkiksi ei ole ollut merkittävää ruotsinkielistä väestöä ainakaan 100-vuoteen. 1800-luvun lopulla Porin asukkaista noin seitsemän prosenttia puhui äidinkielenään ruotsia. Koko suomessa vastaava luku oli 13-14%. Pori ei olisi täyttänyt nykyisen kielilain määritelmää kaksikielisestä kunnasta eli 8%. Oulussa oli samaan aikaan prosentuaalisesti saman verran ruotsinkielisiä eli noin 6-7%.


Itse asiassa kielilain mukaan 6% riittää, jos kunta on ennestään kaksikielinen. Nykyään Porissa taitaa olla parisataa ruotsinkielistä, samoin Oulussa. Prosentuaalisesti siis Porissa on Oulua enemmän ruotsinkielisiä.  :Smile: 




> Näin entisenä ulvilalaisena huomauttaisin nykyisen kirjoitusasun olevan Ulvsby


Aivan oikein, ja Ahlainenkin on nykyään Vittisbofjärd.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Olen jostakin lukenut arvion, että 1800-luvun alkupuolella Suomessa 30% oli ruotsinkielisiä ja samaan aikaan Irlannissa oli sama suhteellinen osuus englanninkielisiä. Nykyään ruotsinkielisiä on Suomessa jotain 6%. Mitä Irlannissa nykyään puhutaan, taitaa olla yleisesti tiedossa. Jos Suomi olisi itsenäistynyt Venäjän sijasta Ruotsista samoihin aikoihin kuin Irlanti itsenäistyi 1921, mikä olisi suomen kielen asema nykyään? Toki Ruotsi on suhteessa Suomeen selvästi pienempi kuin Englanti suhteessa Irlantiin.

----------


## ultrix

Tuota emme toki voi tietää, mutta tutkijoiden kliseenä on ollut, että "puhuisimme lähes kaikki ruotsia, ja suomi olisi reservaattikieli". En kuitenkaan ihan tähän usko, sillä suomi elää edelleenkin Tornionjokilaaksossa elävänä, joskin ilman hallinnollisia elvyttämistoimenpiteitä uhanalaisena minuriteettikielenä, vaikka suomenkielisiä on noin 150 vuotta suorastaan sorrettu alueella. Suomen kielialue on niin yhtenäinen ja laaja, että suomi olisi säilynyt Ruotsin vallan allakin merkittävänä rahvaan kielenä, olihan sille sentään jo vanhastaan kirjakielikin olemassa. Kaupunkien kieli olisi luultavasti ollut ruotsi tai jokin ruotsin ja suomen sekainen pidgin, kuten stadin slangi tai Turun ja muiden länsirannikon kaupunkien "kyökkisuomi".

----------


## JE

Irlantia parempi vertailukohta Ruotsin osana pysyneelle spekulatiiviselle Suomelle lienee kuitenkin Wales - se on Englantiin nähden selkeästi periferia, mutta hallitsijat-hallittavat -asetelma ei kuitenkaan ole aivan niin alleviivattu kuin esimerkiksi Irlannissa. Wales oli myös hallinnollisesti ja kirkollisesti selkeästi Englannin osa aivan kuten Suomi vuoteen 1809 saakka oli Ruotsin osa, eivätkä walesilaiset, sen enempää kuin suomalaisetkaan, ole olleet vainottu kansanryhmä, mitä irlantilaiset selkeästi ovat olleet. Se, että kirkollinen elämä sekä Walesissa että Suomessa jo vuosisatoja sitten toimi paikallisella kielellä, on ollut omiaan integroimaan walesilaisia uskollisiksi Englannille ja suomalaisia uskollisiksi Ruotsille, ja on vaikea kuvitella, että tämä kehitys Suomessa olisi muuksi muuttunut, jos Ruotsi olisi saanut Suomen pitää.

Jos Suomi olisi pysynyt osana Ruotsia, on nähdäkseni kaksi vaihtoehtoista skenaariota kielikysymyksen kehittymiselle: a) Ruotsi pysyy yhtenäisenä, Suomi luetaan osaksi Ruotsia, valtio ei ole kielikysymyksestä kiinnostunut. Koska vastakkainasettelua ei ole eikä synny, ja Suomen oppineet piirit, mm. Turun yliopisto pysyy ruotsinkielisenä, Suomenkin alueella koetaan ruotsalainen kansallinen herääminen. Lönnrot ei koskaan innostu kiertämään (Venäjän) Karjalassa, Kalevalaa ei kirjoiteta. Walesin tie on meidän tiemme ja 2000-luvulle tultaessa suomea puhutaan kyllä edelleen, mutta lähinnä itä- ja pohjoisosissa maata. Puhujia on alle miljoona, eikä suomesta koskaan ole tullut suurten kaupunkien kieltä. b) Kansallisuusaatteen nousu nostattaa ruotsalaiset ja suomalaiset napit vastakkain. Ruotsin valtio yrittää aluksi pakkoruotsalaistaa Suomea, mutta tämä vain kiihdyttää suomalaisten halua itsenäistyä ja synnyttää oma suomenkielinen valtio. Jos tällainen itsenäinen Suomi Ruotsista jossain välissä sitten olisi irronnut, voidaan kuitenkin olettaa että kirjakieli-suomen asema suhteessa Ruotsiin olisi jäänyt nykyistä heikommaksi, ja lisäksi kirjakieli muistuttaisi länsimurteita (ennen kaikkea Turun murretta) huomattavasti nykyistä enemmän, koska pääkaupunki ei koskaan olisi siirtynyt, ja myös kansalliseepoksemme epäilemättä olisi toisenlainen.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Irlantia parempi vertailukohta Ruotsin osana pysyneelle spekulatiiviselle Suomelle lienee kuitenkin Wales -


Miksi Wales? Eikö Skotlanti ollenkaan tullut mieleen? Vai muistuttaako se enemmän Norjaa?

Muilta osin yhdyn spekulaatioissasi samoille suunnille. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Skotlanti oli täysin itsenäinen valtio vuoteen 1603 saakka ja senkin jälkeen ainoastaan personaaliunionissa Englannin kanssa 1707 saakka. Skotlannissa oli itsenäisyyden aikana käytössä mm. skotin kielelle (englannin läheiselle sukukielelle) oma kirjakielensä. Skotlannin koululaitos ja yliopistolaitos ovat aina poikenneet selvästi englantilaisista, samoin maanomistusolot. Maiden valtionkirkoillakaan ei ole uskonpuhdistuksen jälkeen ollut mitään tekemistä keskenään. Varmasti yhtymäkohtia Suomen ja Ruotsin yhteiseen taipaleeseen löytyy, mutta erot ovat mielestäni suuremmat.

Vai tarkoititko Skotlannin sisäisiä eroja? Sen jälkeen kun Shetlandsaaret integroitiin täysin Skotlannin osaksi, paikallisten puhuma nornin kieli (lähimmät elossa olevat sukukielet fääri ja nynorsk) syrjäytyi muutamassa sadassa vuodessa, ja sammui 1800-luvulla kokonaan. Tuota tapausta pitäisi tutkia tarkemmin jotta osaisin arvioida, missä suhteessa muistuttaa ja missä suhteessa ei Suomen asemaa Ruotsin osana. Mittakaava ainakin on selvästi pienempi.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Skotlanti oli täysin itsenäinen valtio vuoteen 1603 saakka ja senkin jälkeen ainoastaan personaaliunionissa Englannin kanssa 1707 saakka. Skotlannissa oli itsenäisyyden aikana käytössä mm. skotin kielelle (englannin läheiselle sukukielelle) oma kirjakielensä. Skotlannin koululaitos ja yliopistolaitos ovat aina poikenneet selvästi englantilaisista, samoin maanomistusolot. Maiden valtionkirkoillakaan ei ole uskonpuhdistuksen jälkeen ollut mitään tekemistä keskenään. Varmasti yhtymäkohtia Suomen ja Ruotsin yhteiseen taipaleeseen löytyy, mutta erot ovat mielestäni suuremmat.
> 
> Vai tarkoititko Skotlannin sisäisiä eroja? Sen jälkeen kun Shetlandsaaret integroitiin täysin Skotlannin osaksi, paikallisten puhuma nornin kieli (lähimmät elossa olevat sukukielet fääri ja nynorsk) syrjäytyi muutamassa sadassa vuodessa, ja sammui 1800-luvulla kokonaan. Tuota tapausta pitäisi tutkia tarkemmin jotta osaisin arvioida, missä suhteessa muistuttaa ja missä suhteessa ei Suomen asemaa Ruotsin osana. Mittakaava ainakin on selvästi pienempi.


Ei, tarkoitin kyllä manner-Skotlantia. Mutta kiitos kun kuitenkin oikaisit minun käsityksiäni.

Toinen historiallinen maarypäs jota voisi verrata Ruotsi-Suomeen joka tulee mieleen on Itävalta-Unkari. Eli Suomi on kuin Unkari ja Itävalta kuin Ruotsi. Unkari erosi Itävallasta vasta 1. maailmansodan jälkeen, mutta silti on mielestäni paljom yhtäläisyyksiä. Vai onko?

t. Rainer

----------


## ess

> Ei, tarkoitin kyllä manner-Skotlantia. Mutta kiitos kun kuitenkin oikaisit minun käsityksiäni.
> 
> Toinen historiallinen maarypäs jota voisi verrata Ruotsi-Suomeen joka tulee mieleen on Itävalta-Unkari. Eli Suomi on kuin Unkari ja Itävalta kuin Ruotsi. Unkari erosi Itävallasta vasta 1. maailmansodan jälkeen, mutta silti on mielestäni paljom yhtäläisyyksiä. Vai onko?


Unkari oli selvästi oma valtionsa. Aiemmin keskiajallahan se oli yksi alueen suurvalloista. Suomi sen sijaan on tosiaan ollut aina vain Ruotsin valtakunnan itäinen osa ilman mitään kansallista identiteettiä. Sanotaanhan että venäläiset loivat suomalaisuuden. Jos ytäläisyyksiä Itävalta-Unkarin alueelta haetaan, vertaisin Suomea ennemmin Tsekkosslovakiaan. Siellä eliitti oli luonnollisesti saksankielistä ja rahvas tsekin- tai slovakinkielistä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Unkari oli selvästi oma valtionsa. Aiemmin keskiajallahan se oli yksi alueen suurvalloista. Suomi sen sijaan on tosiaan ollut aina vain Ruotsin valtakunnan itäinen osa ilman mitään kansallista identiteettiä. Sanotaanhan että venäläiset loivat suomalaisuuden. Jos ytäläisyyksiä Itävalta-Unkarin alueelta haetaan, vertaisin Suomea ennemmin Tsekkosslovakiaan. Siellä eliitti oli luonnollisesti saksankielistä ja rahvas tsekin- tai slovakinkielistä.


Tsekkoslovakia tai Puola kävi mielessä kanssa mutta ajattelin että yhteikunnalllisilta oloiltaan Unkari olisi vastannut kuitenkin Suomea enemmän. Ruotsin suurvalta-aikana kuului Ruotsille osia Baltiasta ja Venäjästä ja Saksasta mutta niiden alueiden kansalaiset eivät olleet samanverosessa asemassa kuin Suomen ja Ruostin aleella asuvat. 

t. Rainer

----------


## Max

> Tsekkoslovakia tai Puola kävi mielessä kanssa mutta ajattelin että yhteikunnalllisilta oloiltaan Unkari olisi vastannut kuitenkin Suomea enemmän.


Puola oli suurvalta 1300-luvulta 1600-luvulle eikä siinä mielessä vastaa Suomea historiallisesti paljonkaan.

----------


## 339-DF

> Skotlannissa oli itsenäisyyden aikana käytössä mm. skotin kielelle (englannin läheiselle sukukielelle) oma kirjakielensä.


Skotlannissa puhuttu (ja jossain määrin edelleen puhuttava) gaelin kieli kuuluu kelttiläisiin kieliin, englanti taas germaanisiin. Molemmat ovat tosin indoeurooppalaisia, mutta vaikken gaelia lainkaan hallitsekaan, niin minulla on kyllä sellainen käsitys, ettei englannilla ja gaelilla ole juuri mitään yhteistä. Sen sijaan gaeli kyllä muistuttaa iiriä.

----------


## Albert

Gaeli eli skotti:
Dè an t-ainm a tha oirbh? = What is your name

Gaelin sukukieliä:

Iiri:
Cad é an t-ainm atá oraibh?

Manksi (Man-saari):
Cre'n ennym t'erriu? Viimeinen aito manksinkielinen kuoli 1974.

Näin maallikosta vaikuttavat hyvin etäisiltä englannin kielestä.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

Käsitykseni on ollut, että Ruotsi-Suomi on fiktiivinen käsite, joka on keksitty pönkittämään joidenkin suomalaisten liian heikoksi koettua itsetuntoa.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Skotlannissa puhuttu (ja jossain määrin edelleen puhuttava) gaelin kieli kuuluu kelttiläisiin kieliin, englanti taas germaanisiin. Molemmat ovat tosin indoeurooppalaisia, mutta vaikken gaelia lainkaan hallitsekaan, niin minulla on kyllä sellainen käsitys, ettei englannilla ja gaelilla ole juuri mitään yhteistä. Sen sijaan gaeli kyllä muistuttaa iiriä.





> Näin maallikosta vaikuttavat hyvin etäisiltä englannin kielestä.



Periaatteessa aivan oikein, mutta nyt sotkeutuvat kuitenkin Skotlannin kielet:

Englannin ohella nyky-Skotlannissa puhutaan kahta eri alkuperäiskieltä. Näistä ilmeisesti tunnetumpi on lainauksissakin mainittu *gaeli* on kelttiläinen kieli (puhujia reilut 50 000), jota puhutaan nykyään lähinnä Hebrideillä ja Ylämaalla. Kelttiläiset kielet ovat tosiaan vain hyvin kaukaista sukua germaanisille kielille, molemmat kuitenkin kuuluvat indoeurooppalaisiin kieliin toisin kuin suomi!

Tämän lisäksi on olemassa (JE:n ilmeisesti tarkoittama) erillinen *skotin kieli* (puhujia yli miljoona), joka on tosiaankin germaaninen kieli ja niin läheinen englannin kanssa, että se toisinaan tulkitaan vain englannin murteeksi. Skotti on kehittynyt muinaisenglannista, joten "englannin englannin" levitessä 1700-luvulla se korvasi helposti skottien oman kielen, joka kuitenkin jäi elämään kotikielenä. Nykyään kielen puhujia löytyy Skotlannin Alamaalta, Pohjois-Irlannista ja Shetlandsaarilta. Skotin puhujat ymmärtävät ilmeisesti suht helposti englantia ja periaatteessa myös tosinpäin, kielten ero siis jossain mielessä kuin ruotsin ja norjan (toisiian lähimpien murteiden).


Esimerkit kustakin kielestä:

skotti: Edinburgh is the caipital ceity o Scotland, an is the kintra's seicond lairgest ceity efter Glesca

englanti: Edinburgh is the capital city of Scotland and it's the country's second largest city after Glasgow

gaeli: S e Dùn Èideann (=Edingburgh) prìomh-bhaile na h-Alba (=Scotland) ach chan e am baile as motha - sin Glaschu (=Glasgow).

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esimerkit kustakin kielestä:
> 
> skotti: Edinburgh is the caipital ceity o Scotland, an is the kintra's seicond lairgest ceity efter Glesca


Muistan Skotlannin reissuiltani että hyvin moni puhui juuri tuolla tavalla, mutta sitä en ole tiennyt että  pitää kirjoittaa eri tavalla kuin englantia. Onko se kuinka virallista?

t. Rainer

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Muistan Skotlannin reissuiltani että hyvin moni puhui juuri tuolla tavalla, mutta sitä en ole tiennyt että  pitää kirjoittaa eri tavalla kuin englantia. Onko se kuinka virallista?


Skotin kielellähän ei ole oikeastaan virallista asemaa, ilmeisesti ainoa virallinen yhteys jossa se on huomioitu on Euroopan neuvoston sopimus paikallis- ja vähemmistökielistä. Siihen, kuinka standardisoitu kirjoitusasu on en osaa sanoa, kovin tuoretta oikeinkirjoitusohjetta ei ilmeisesti kuitenkaan ole olemassa. Kirjallisuutta kielellä lienee jonkin verran olemassa ja mm. oma wikipedia löytyy.

Englannin mureteista on tietynlainen liukuma skotin kieleen ja rajanveto puhutussa kielessä onkin hankalaa - varmaan juuri siksi koko kieli määritellään usein vain erikoiseksi murteeksi. Asiaa tuntematta voi siis olla vaikea sanoa puhuuko joku skottia vai englannin murretta (ja oikeastaan absoluuttista vastausta onkin mahdotonta antaa).

Kyseessä ei kuitenkaan ole läheskään ainoa tapaus, jossa riippuu aivan "kielen" ja "murteen" määritelmästä, pidetäänkö jotain omana kielenään. Esimerkiksi riippuen keneltä kysytään, voi Ruotsin Taalainmaalla puhuttu älvdalska olla vain murre tai oma kielensä, sama koskee Tornionjokilaakson meänkieltä. Kielitieteellisesti määrittely on usein hankalaa ja usein poliittiset tekijät ratkaisevatkin sen onko jokin varieteetti oma kielensä vai ei...

----------


## 339-DF

> Muistan Skotlannin reissuiltani että hyvin moni puhui juuri tuolla tavalla, mutta sitä en ole tiennyt että  pitää kirjoittaa eri tavalla kuin englantia. Onko se kuinka virallista?


Koska olen suorittanut oman filologian tutkintoni germaanisissa kielissä, käytän nyt vain niitä esimerkkinä vaikka uskon, että sama pätee suurilta osin myös esim. ranskaan tai espanjaan tai mihin tahansa suureen kieleen, jota puhutaan laajalla maantieteellisellä alueella.

Wikipediasta löytyvä "Scots" ei ole oma kielensä. Se on yksi lukuisista englannin muodoista vähän samaan tapaan kuin Suomessa puhuttava ruotsi tai Sveitsissä puhuttava saksa. Kaikkissa suurissa germaanisissa kielissä on näitä eri muotoja ihan jo siksi, että kielialue on maantieteellisesti sen verran suuri, että etenkin aiemmin, kun ihmiset ovat liikkuneet vähemmän, on ääntämys ja osin myös sanasto muuttunut omaleimaiseksi. Joskus eroja voi olla kieliopissakin, mutta ne ovat vähäisempiä.

Wikipedia, joka juuri tämäntyyppisissä asioissa on aivan erityisen huono lähde, antaa jonkin verran sanastoesimerkkejä. Kun lukee ne ääneen, huomaa, ettei kyse ole pääosin mistään muusta kuin hiukan meille koulussa opetetusta standardista poikkeavasta ääntämisestä.

Englannissa näitä eri muotoja on erityisen paljon, koska kieli on sirpaloitunut niin moneen eri paikkaan. Meille kaikille on tuttua, että jenkki ääntää eri tavoin kuin britti, ja koulussakin opetetaan tiettyjä sanastoeroavaisuuksia. Australianenglanti on omansa ja tottakai siellä on omat sanansa vaikkapa aboriginaalien keksimille vempeleille tai australialaisille eläimille, Intiassa puhuttavaa englantia äännetään kovin erikoisesti, onpa pienellä Trisdan da Cunhan saarellakin oma varianttinsa, suht vanhahtava brittienglanti. Skottilainen englanti on ihan sama asia: hassu ääntäminen, jota pahimmillaan on peräti vaikea ymmärtää, ja omaa sanastoa varsinkin tyypillisesti skottilaisissa ilmiöissä sekä tavallisimmissa arkipäivän asioissa. Se, että skottienglantia myös kirjoitetaan, on tietynlainen omaa identiteettiä etsivien muoti-ilmiö. Skotti ei halua olla "englantilainen" ja yksi tapa erottua on käyttää omaa murrettaan ikään kuin se olisi eri kieli. Jos haluaa loukata skotlantilaista, tehokas tapa on sanoa, että "teillä täällä Englannissa...".

Vastaavaa tapahtuu myös Sveitsissä, missä on jonkin verran ryhdytty käyttämään sveitsinsaksaa televisiossa ja esim. kaunokirjallisuudessa. Näillä kielimuodoilla ei kuitenkaa ole vakiintunutta oikeinkirjoitusta, jokainen saa kirjoittaa miten lystää, ja ne ovat marginaali-ilmiö. Kirjoitetaanhan meilläkin Aku Ankka -albumeita savoksi ja varmasti savolaisilla on omat slangisanansa ym. Ei tässä sen kummemmasta ole kysymys.

Saksasta tuli jo mainittua sveitsinsaksa, mutta erot ovat suuria myös Etelä- ja Pohjois-Saksan välillä. Jopa niin suuria, että pohjoisesta kotoisin olevan, alasaksaa puhuvan voi olla vaikeaa ymmärtää baijerilaista. Kuitenkin on kyse samasta kielestä, jota myös kirjoitetaan samalla standardilla paitsi silloin kun halutaan korostaa omaleimaista murteellisuutta. Myös DDR:ssä oli omaa itäsaksalaista sanastoa, pääasiallisesti yhteiskuntaan ja sen järjestelmiin liittyvissä asioissa mutta myös esim der Broiler on "itäsaksaa" (standardi on das Hähnchen).

Ruotsissa voisi hakea esimerkkejä esim. skoonesta ja suomenruotsista. Eroavat lähinnä ääntämiseltään, mutta osittain myös sanastoltaan vaikkapa tukholmalaisen käyttämästä kielimuodosta.

On vaikeaa, jopa mahdotonta, määritellä yksiselitteisesti, missä kulkee raja kielen ja murteen välillä. Niinpä maailmasta löytyy varmasti ihmisiä (varsinkin skotteja) joiden mielestä Skotlannissa puhuttava englanti on oma kielensä. Ei minulla ole mitään sitä vastaan, että he ajattelevat niin, mutta metsään mennään siinä vaiheessa, kun ryhdytään kysymään maallikoilta, onko heidän kielimuotonsa oma kieli vai jonkin toisen kielen murre (uskokaa tai älkää, tätä nimittäin yhä enenevässä määrin tehdään!).

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> onpa pienellä Trisdan da Cunhan saarellakin oma varianttinsa, suht vanhahtava brittienglanti.


Tristan da Cunhan saarta etelämpänä Atlantilla on maailman syrjäisin saari, joka on nimeltään englanniksi Bouvet Island ja norjaksi Bouvetöya (norjalainen ö). Sen kerrotaan olevan Norjan "dependent territory" (mitä se sitten tarkoittaneekaan). Saaren ympärillä on kiviä ja hyvin pieniä saaria, mutta lähin muu maa-alue on 1750 km päässä Etelänapamantereella, jossa on Norjan ympärivuotisesti toimiva tutkimusasema. Saaresta 93% on jäätikön peittämää. 

Tällä asumattomalla saarella on internetin maatunnus .bv , mutta saarelle ei voi esimerkiksi lähettää postilähetyksiä. Saari on saanut nimensä oletetun löytäjänsä Jean-Baptiste Charles Bouvet de Lozier mukaan, joten saaren nimi pitäisi ehkä ääntää ranskalaisittain "buvee". 

Jos Bouvetin saaren luonnonolot olisivat suotuisammat pysyvälle ihmisasutukselle ja jos sinne olisi historian kuluessa asettunut esimerkiksi norjalaisia valaanpyytäjiä, saisimmeko tässä viestiketjussa lukea norjan erikoisesta murteesta bouvetinnorja (bouvetnorsk)?

Englanninkielisessä Wikipediassa on pätevän ja perusteellisen oloinen artikkeli Bouvet Island, joka kiinnostaa ainakin maantieteellisistä erikoisuuksista viehättyneitä (mukaanlukien itseni). Käy mm. ilmi, että "Norjan alueella" asustaa pingviinejä: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bouvet_Island

----------


## Kaid

> Tsekkoslovakia tai Puola kävi mielessä kanssa mutta ajattelin että yhteikunnalllisilta oloiltaan Unkari olisi vastannut kuitenkin Suomea enemmän. Ruotsin suurvalta-aikana kuului Ruotsille osia Baltiasta ja Venäjästä ja Saksasta mutta niiden alueiden kansalaiset eivät olleet samanverosessa asemassa kuin Suomen ja Ruostin aleella asuvat.


Unkarin tapauksessa selkein ero on (jo Ess:n mainitsema) Unkarin aiempi itsenäisyys. Suomen ollessa osa Ruotsia maan "erityisasema" perustui käytännössä siihen, että Suomea pidettiin luonnollisena osana Ruotsia ja Suomen alue sai näin mm. valtiopäiväedustuksen, jota myöhemmin Ruotsiin liitetyillä alueilla ei ollut. Itävalta-Unkarin tapauksessa käytännössä oli kyse enemmänkin samantapaisesta järjestelystä kuin Suomella oli maan ollessa osa Venäjää: Unkaria hallitsi sama henkilö kuin Itävaltaa ja osa politiikasta oli maiden yhteistä, mutta Unkarilla oli oma parlamenttinsa ja lainsäädäntönsä.

Myös Tsekkoslovakiasta puhuttaessa on syytä muistaa, että vaikka "Tsekkoslovakia" sinällään oli käytännössä keksitty käsite on (entisen) Tsekkoslovakiankin alueella ollut itsenäisiä valtioita ennen alueiden liittämistä osaksi Itävaltaa. Ymmärtääkseni ainakin entinen Böömin kuningaskunta nautti myös ainakin ajoittain jonkinasteisesta itsehallinnosta osana Itävaltaa. Alueen integroimista Itävallan perintömaahan myös vastustettiin laajasti paikallisen yläluokan toimesta (erityisesti koska alkujaan tsekinkielisen ylimystön syrjäytti uusi saksankielinen yläluokka). Tsekkoslovakian yhtäläisyys Suomeen onkin ainakin minun nähdäkseni lähinnä vain valtion "fiktiivisyys": mitään tsekkien, slovakien, sudeettisaksalaisten ja ruteenien (ukrainalaisten) valtiota ei aiemmin ollut ollut (ellei lasketa 800-900 -luvuilla olemassaollutta Suur-Määrin valtiota, jonka hallitsemista alueista ei tosin ole yhteisymmärrystä), mutta sellainen luotiin Toisen maailmansodan seurauksena.

Keski- tai Etelä-Euroopasta on vaikea löytää valtioita, jotka voitaisiin rinnastaa Suomen tilanteeseen. Nykyisellään löytyy runsaasti valtioita joita ei ollut 100 tai 200 vuotta sitten, mutta tämä johtuu lähinnä siitä, että aiemmin olemassaolleet valtiot oli vallanperimyksen ja suurvaltapolitiikan kautta integroitu osaksi isompia kokonaisuuksia. Suomen tapauksessa ajatus "omasta" kansallisuudesta syntyi nähdäkseni oikeastaan siitä, kun Suomen alue erotettiin Ruotsista mutta alueella pidettiin voimassa Ruotsin vallan aikainen laki ja hallintojärjestelmä. Hiukan kärjistäen voitaisiin sanoa, että Ruotsi jaettiin 1809 kahtia ja jaon seurauksena kehittyi kaksi Ruotsin valtiota: nykyiset Ruotsin ja Suomen nimillä kulkevat valtiot. Jälkimmäisessä valtakieli vaihtui (tai ehkä oikeammin vaihdettiin) tarkoituksella 1800-luvun lopulla erillisen kansallisen identiteetin luomisprosessin yhteydessä, mutta käytännössä kyse on silti toisesta Ruotsin valtioista joka on kylläkin kehittynyt jossain määrin eri suuntaan kuin se toinen puolisko. Vastaavaa kehitystä ei tietääkseni ole tapahtunut missään muualla Euroopassa.

----------


## tlajunen

> Saari on saanut nimensä oletetun löytäjänsä Jean-Baptiste Charles Bouvet de Lozier mukaan, joten saaren nimi pitäisi ehkä ääntää ranskalaisittain "buvee". 
> 
> Jos Bouvetin saaren --
> 
> -- lukea norjan erikoisesta murteesta bouvetinnorja (bouvetnorsk)?


Jos ja kun Bouvet lausutaan "buvee", se vaikuttaa myöskin sanan taivutukseen, kirjoitetussakin muodossa.

Ei siis Bouvetin, vaan Bouvet'n (lausutaan "buveen").

----------


## Tidtabell

> Tsekkoslovakian yhtäläisyys Suomeen onkin ainakin minun nähdäkseni lähinnä vain valtion "fiktiivisyys": mitään tsekkien, slovakien, sudeettisaksalaisten ja ruteenien (ukrainalaisten) valtiota ei aiemmin ollut ollut, mutta sellainen luotiin Toisen maailmansodan seurauksena.


Ensimmäisen maailmansodan... pilkun hmmm hmmm..

----------


## JE

> Tämän lisäksi on olemassa (JE:n ilmeisesti tarkoittama) erillinen *skotin kieli* (puhujia yli miljoona), joka on tosiaankin germaaninen kieli ja niin läheinen englannin kanssa, että se toisinaan tulkitaan vain englannin murteeksi. Skotti on kehittynyt muinaisenglannista, joten "englannin englannin" levitessä 1700-luvulla se korvasi helposti skottien oman kielen, joka kuitenkin jäi elämään kotikielenä. Nykyään kielen puhujia löytyy Skotlannin Alamaalta, Pohjois-Irlannista ja Shetlandsaarilta. Skotin puhujat ymmärtävät ilmeisesti suht helposti englantia ja periaatteessa myös tosinpäin, kielten ero siis jossain mielessä kuin ruotsin ja norjan (toisiian lähimpien murteiden).
> 
> 
> Esimerkit kustakin kielestä:
> 
> skotti: Edinburgh is the caipital ceity o Scotland, an is the kintra's seicond lairgest ceity efter Glesca
> 
> englanti: Edinburgh is the capital city of Scotland and it's the country's second largest city after Glasgow


Joo, en todellakaan tarkoittanut gaelia. Mutta ei gaeli itsenäisen Skotlannin valtakieli käsittääkseni ollutkaan, vaikka aiemmin sen puhujien suhteellinen määrä onkin ollut paljon nykyistä suurempi.

Ja, on tietysti täysin totta ettei skottia pidetä omana kielenään, mutta tämä johtuu vuoden 1707 jälkeisestä historiasta, sitä ennen (käsitän) että englanti ja skotti miellettiin eri kieliksi, vaikka käytännössä kyse tuskin koskaan onkaan ollut mistään murre-eroa kummemmasta. Jos esim. Ruotsi ja Norja olisivat olleet yhtä valtiota yhtäjaksoisesti yhtä pitkään vaikkapa nimellä Skandinavian yhdistynyt kuningaskunta, eiköhän niidenkin kielimuotoja pidettäisi yhtenä ja samana kielenä.

Skotlannin oma kieli on joka tapauksessa ensi sijassa skotti, ennemmin kuin gaeli. Gaelin suhteessa englantiin ja skottiin on epäilemättä jotain samaa kuin suomen suhteessa olisi ruotsiin, jos jälkimmäinen olisi joskus syrjäyttänyt suomen kielen aseman väestön enemmistön keskuudessa.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Jos esim. Ruotsi ja Norja olisivat olleet yhtä valtiota yhtäjaksoisesti yhtä pitkään vaikkapa nimellä Skandinavian yhdistynyt kuningaskunta, eiköhän niidenkin kielimuotoja pidettäisi yhtenä ja samana kielenä.


On kummallista ylipäänsä, että ruotsi ja norja on eri kieliä. Moni tukholmalainen on kertonut ymmärtävänsä norjaa paremmin kuin esim skånea. Katsoin televisiosta viikonloppuna norjalaista talkshow-ohjelmaa, jossa haastateltiin ruotsalaisia ihmisiä. Oslolainen norja oli todellakin helpommin ymmärrettävää kuin Dolph Lundgrenin ruotsi. Samoin on norjalaisten asiakkaideni kanssa. Ymmärrän heitä ja he ymmärtävät minua. Ihan yhtälailla voisi luokitella Itä-Suomen murteet ja Länsi-Suomen murteet eri kieliksi. Edes tanska ei poikkea niin paljon ruotsista ja norjasta, mutta kuitenkin nämä ovat kolme eri kieltä, kun suomea on vain yksi (joskaan kukaan ei taida täydellistä kirjakieltä puhua).

----------


## petteri

> On kummallista ylipäänsä, että ruotsi ja norja on eri kieliä.


Käytännössä ruotsi ja joukkoviestimissä käytettävä nynorsk ovat sama kieli. Norjalaiset ovat vaan halunneet korostaa kansallista identiteettiään kutsumalla norjassa puhuttavaa kieltä norjaksi ja käyttämällä hiukan erilaista kirjaimistoa. Norjassa on myös aikaisemmin ollut käytössä enemmän ruotsin kielestä erottuvia murteita, mutta kaupungistumisen myötä nynorsk eli käytännössä ruotsin kieli on vallannut jatkuvasti enemmän alaa ja "maalaismurteet" ovat menettäneet suosiotaan.

Vähän samanlainen tilanne on myös Alankomaissa ja Belgiassa. Hollanti ja Flaami ovat käytännössä sama kieli. Kansallisista syistä kielille käytetään kuitenkin eri nimeä.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Käytännössä ruotsi ja joukkoviestimissä käytettävä nynorsk ovat sama kieli. Norjalaiset ovat vaan halunneet korostaa kansallista identiteettiään kutsumalla norjassa puhuttavaa kieltä norjaksi ja käyttämällä hiukan erilaista kirjaimistoa. Norjassa on myös aikaisemmin ollut käytössä enemmän ruotsin kielestä erottuvia murteita, mutta kaupungistumisen myötä nynorsk eli käytännössä ruotsin kieli on vallannut jatkuvasti enemmän alaa ja "maalaismurteet" ovat menettäneet suosiotaan.


Mä en ole ihan viime aikoina seuranut norjan eri vivahteiden kehitystä, mutta aikoinaan 1980-90 luvulla kun aktiivisemmin seurasin, niin sain sen käsityksen että nynorsk on katoamassa ja bokmalia eli kirjakieltä puhuvat oslolaiset  ja suuremppien etelän keskusten asukkaat ja  erilaisia murteita muut.  Ruotsin rajan läheisyydessä ruotsin vaikutus paistoi läpi. Mutta voipi olla että nynorsk on tullut takaisin. Joissakin nykyään käytetyissä postimerkeissä lukee "Noreg" joka on nynorskia eikä "Norge". Se on vissiin jonkinlainen kannanotto nynorskin puolesta jos käyttä pelkästään niitä merkkejä. 




> Vähän samanlainen tilanne on myös Alankomaissa ja Belgiassa. Hollanti ja Flaami ovat käytännössä sama kieli. Kansallisista syistä kielille käytetään kuitenkin eri nimeä.


Belgiassa käytettävästä hollannin keilestä ei kuulu enää nykyisin käyttä nimitystä "flaamin kieli" vaan se on hollantia tai vapaasti käännettynä "alankomaata" (Nederlands) mitä he puhuvat. Kansanheimona Belgian hollanninkieliset ovat flaameja ja maakunta jossa he asuvat on Flanderi. 

t. Rainer

----------


## JE

Bokmål on kehitetty norjan kieleksi tanskasta, jota etenkin yläluokka käytti niin kauan kuin Norja oli Tanskan yhteydessä (1814 saakka). Kuten tanskaa aikoinaan, bokmåliakin puhutaan kuitenkin aksentilla joka paljon enemmän muistuttaa ruotsia kuin tanskaa. Kirjoitettuna bokmål on alkuperänsä mukaisesti silti lähinnä tanskaa vähän muunnellulla oikeinkirjoituksella. Käytännössä kolme suurta skandinavista kieltä voisi aksentin perusteella ehkäpä jakaa itse asiassa kahdeksi: eteläinen (tanska ja Skoonessa puhuttu ruotsi) ja pohjoinen (perus-ruotsi, norjan bokmål ja myös Färsaarilla kakkoskielenä puhuttu tanska).

Nynorsk puolestaan nimestään huolimatta pohjautuu vanhaan norjan kieleen, joka Tanskan vallan aikana alkoi syrjäytyä pelkäksi maalaisväestön kieleksi. Nimitys johtuu siitä, että kirjoitettu nynorsk on kirjakielenä uudempi kuin tanska-lähtöinen bokmål. Voi olla että nynorsk on tulossa takaisin, mutta oman kokemukseni mukaan sen asema Norjassa on lähinnä marginaalinen. Yhden ainoan kerran Norjassa käydessäni olen kuullut nynorskia puhuttavan, ja sitä ei kyllä ymmärrä ruotsin taidoilla. Islannintaidoilla tilanne varmaan olisi toinen.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Saksasta tuli jo mainittua sveitsinsaksa, mutta erot ovat suuria myös Etelä- ja Pohjois-Saksan välillä.


En kovin hyvin ymmärrä puhuttua saksaa, mutta mieleen on jäänyt vaikutelma, että tv-sarjassa Ein Fall fuer zwei yksityisetsivä Matula olisi sanonut lukusanan kaksi "zwo"? Onkohan muistikuvani oikea? Mieleen tulee nyt ruotsin lukusana två - seikkailtiinko tuossa sarjassa Pohjois-Saksassa?

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Bokmål on kehitetty norjan kieleksi tanskasta, jota etenkin yläluokka käytti niin kauan kuin Norja oli Tanskan yhteydessä (1814 saakka). Kuten tanskaa aikoinaan, bokmåliakin puhutaan kuitenkin aksentilla joka paljon enemmän muistuttaa ruotsia kuin tanskaa. Kirjoitettuna bokmål on alkuperänsä mukaisesti silti lähinnä tanskaa vähän muunnellulla oikeinkirjoituksella. Käytännössä kolme suurta skandinavista kieltä voisi aksentin perusteella ehkäpä jakaa itse asiassa kahdeksi: eteläinen (tanska ja Skoonessa puhuttu ruotsi) ja pohjoinen (perus-ruotsi, norjan bokmål ja myös Färsaarilla kakkoskielenä puhuttu tanska).
> 
> Nynorsk puolestaan nimestään huolimatta pohjautuu vanhaan norjan kieleen, joka Tanskan vallan aikana alkoi syrjäytyä pelkäksi maalaisväestön kieleksi. Nimitys johtuu siitä, että kirjoitettu nynorsk on kirjakielenä uudempi kuin tanska-lähtöinen bokmål. Voi olla että nynorsk on tulossa takaisin, mutta oman kokemukseni mukaan sen asema Norjassa on lähinnä marginaalinen. Yhden ainoan kerran Norjassa käydessäni olen kuullut nynorskia puhuttavan, ja sitä ei kyllä ymmärrä ruotsin taidoilla. Islannintaidoilla tilanne varmaan olisi toinen.


Norjan kielitilannehan on moneen muuhun maahan nähden hyvin erikoinen. Virallisia *kirjoitusmuotoja* on kaksi, edellä esiin tulleet bokmål ja nynorsk, mutta kukaan ei kuitenkaan varsinaisesti puhu kumpaakaan näistä. Puheessa käytössä on lukematon määrä eri murteita, joista osa muistuttaa paljon nynorskia, toiset enemmän ruotsia.

Historiallisesti katsottuna skandinaaviset kielet jaetaan kahteen ryhmään: itäiseen kuuluvat tanska ja ruotsi, läntiseen islanti, fääri ja norjan länsimurteet. Bokmål on tosiaan norjalaistettua tanskan kirjakieltä, nynorsk puolestaan koottu kansallisromantiikan hengessä yhden henkilön, Ivar Aasenin, toimesta yhdistelemällä eri murteita. Puhutun norjan murteet muodostavat jatkumon ruotsin murteista, niin että itäisimmät murteet muistuttavat läntisimpiä ruotsin murteista (ja samalla tanskaperäistä bokmålia). Läntisimmät puolestaan muistuttavat eniten länsi-skandinaavisen kielen varhaismuotoja (ja näinollen myös islantia, joskin näiden välinen ero on huomattavasti suurempi kuin norjan sisällä). Mitään kielitieteellisiä perusteita ei varsinaisesti ole sille, että ruotsi ja norja erotellaan eri kieliksi juuri valtakunnanrajalta. Tässä kuten monessa muussakin yhteydessä taustalla ovat enemmän poliittiset syyt.

Norjan ja ruotsin murteiden ja bokmålin ohella pohjoismaisista kielistä löytyy lisääkin esimerkkejä epäselvistä kielirajoista. Kuten joku kirjoittajista totesikin, voi tukholmalaisen olla vaikea ymmärtää Skånen murretta. Tällekin löytyy selitys historiasta: kyseessähän ei alunperin ole eteläruotsalainen vaan itätanskalainen murre, jota on vain päälisin puolin ruotsalaistettu alueen siirryttyä Tanskasta Ruotsiin vajaa 400-vuotta sitten, jolloin ruotsi ja tanska ylipäätänsä olivat lähempänä toisiaan kuin nykyisin. Ja kun tarpeeksi pitkälle ajassa palataan olivat kaikki pohjoismaiset kielet yksi ja sama kieli...

Terv.nimim. "lähes HuK/Pohjoismaiset kielet"

----------


## 339-DF

> En kovin hyvin ymmärrä puhuttua saksaa, mutta mieleen on jäänyt vaikutelma, että tv-sarjassa Ein Fall fuer zwei yksityisetsivä Matula olisi sanonut lukusanan kaksi "zwo"? Onkohan muistikuvani oikea?


On varmasti. Zwo:ta käytetään joka puolella saksalaista kielialuetta puhekielessä ja joskus myös virallisemmissakin kuulutuksissa, koska se erottuu kolmosesta paremmin (zwei, drei vs. zwo, drei). Kirjoitettuna se on kuitenkin (ainakin teoriassa) aina zwei, mutta silloinkin se saatetaan ääneen lukiessa ääntää zwo.

----------


## JE

> Norjan kielitilannehan on moneen muuhun maahan nähden hyvin erikoinen. Virallisia *kirjoitusmuotoja* on kaksi, edellä esiin tulleet bokmål ja nynorsk, mutta kukaan ei kuitenkaan varsinaisesti puhu kumpaakaan näistä. Puheessa käytössä on lukematon määrä eri murteita, joista osa muistuttaa paljon nynorskia, toiset enemmän ruotsia.


Kyllä. Kun kielirajoja rakennetaan poliittisin perustein, on aivan selvää että käytännössä puhuttu kieli noudattaa omaa logiikkaansa. Oman kokemukseni perusteella puhutussakin norjassa on silti tehtävissä jako kahtia, mutta se ei tietenkään tee länsimurteista identtisiä kirjoitetun nynorskin kanssa eikä suurten kaupunkien yleispuhekielestä identtistä bokmålin kanssa, kuten ei suomen kielessäkään kirjakieli vastaa puhuttua. Tässä suhteessa olisi toki pitänyt minun olla aiemmissa postauksissa täsmällisempi. Ja vaikka nynorskia muistuttavaa puhetta ei välttämättä ruotsin taidoilla ymmärrä, kaikki norjalaiset ymmärtävät vaivatta toisiaan (oletan), puhuttu kieli muodostanee länsimurteiden alueelta Ruotsin rajalle melko saumattoman murrejatkumon.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Ja vaikka nynorskia muistuttavaa puhetta ei välttämättä ruotsin taidoilla ymmärrä, kaikki norjalaiset ymmärtävät vaivatta toisiaan (oletan), puhuttu kieli muodostanee länsimurteiden alueelta Ruotsin rajalle melko saumattoman murrejatkumon.


Näinhän tilanne juurikin on ja tuo jatkumo ei kuten sanottua pääty vielä rajallekaan. Norjalaiset ovatkin tottuneita siihen, että vastaan voi tulla hyvinkin paljon omasta murteesta poikkeavaa puhetta. Tämä puolestaan on johtanut siihen, että skandinaavisten kielten välistä ymmärtämistä tutkitaessa on havaittu norjalaisten ymmärtävän lähestulkoon poikkeuksetta paremmin tanskaa ja norjaa, kuin tanskalaiset norjaa/ruotsia tai ruotsalaiset tanskaa/norjaa. Joissain tutkimuksissa olen nähnyt, että norjalaiset ymmärtävät usein eri ruotsin/tanskan murteita jopa paremmin kuin näitä kieliä äidinkieliään puhuvat itselleen vierasta murretta  :Very Happy:  .

Parhaita kielenymmärtäjiä Pohjoismaissa ovat kuitenkin fäärsaarelaiset. Fäärin taitonsa ansiosta he ymmärtävät, pienen harjoittelun ja sanaston opettelun avulla, islantia (toisinpäin onkin sitten hankalampaa) ja norjan "hankalimpia" länsimurteita. Koulujen "pakko-tanskan" ansiosta he taas ymmärtävät niin tanskaa, bokmålia kuin ruotsiakin. Fäärsaarelaisten tanska on muuten ehkäpä helpoiten ymmärrettävää tanskaa, sillä fäärin vaikutuksesta sen ääntämys lähentelee mm. melodialtaan suomenruotsia!

----------


## JE

> Fäärsaarelaisten tanska on muuten ehkäpä helpoiten ymmärrettävää tanskaa, sillä fäärin vaikutuksesta sen ääntämys lähentelee mm. melodialtaan suomenruotsia!


Joo, osaltaan tuohon viittasin aikaisemmassa postauksessa, kun vertasin sitä ennemmin ruotsiin kuin tanskaan. Siitä on 12 vuotta kun itse kävin saarilla mutta kyllähän sitä tanskaa ymmärtää aivan helposti - samaa taas ei voi sanoa Tanskassa puhuttavasta tanskasta.

----------


## SD202

> On varmasti. Zwo:ta käytetään joka puolella saksalaista kielialuetta puhekielessä ja joskus myös virallisemmissakin kuulutuksissa, koska se erottuu kolmosesta paremmin (zwei, drei vs. zwo, drei). Kirjoitettuna se on kuitenkin (ainakin teoriassa) aina zwei, mutta silloinkin se saatetaan ääneen lukiessa ääntää zwo.


Tai sitten kyseessä on saksan kielen muuttuminen enemmän englannin kielen suuntaan...(zwo vs. two)?  :Wink: 

No ei vaiskaan, muotoa "zwo" käytetään Saksassa yhä useammin juuri sen takia, ettei kakkonen sekoittuisi kolmoseen. Ja oikea lausumistapa taitaa olla "zwoo".  :Smile:

----------


## Joonas Pio

Minua on jo pitkään ihmetyttänyt muutamien pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunginosien ruotsinnokset. Esimerkiksi Punametsä/Brunskog ja Ruskeasanta/Rödsand. Mistä tämä johtuu? Ja onko suomen- vai ruotsinkielinen nimi alkuperäinen, eli kumpaa käännettäessä tuo ero on tullut?

----------


## Nak

Minua ihmetyttää miksi niitä ylipäänsä pitää olla? Kuuntelin eilen joidenkin rantaruotsalaisten jutustelua ja paikannimet oikein särähtivät korvaan suomeksi  :Very Happy:

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Minua on jo pitkään ihmetyttänyt muutamien pääkaupunkiseudun kaupunginosien ruotsinnokset. Esimerkiksi Punametsä/Brunskog ja Ruskeasanta/Rödsand. Mistä tämä johtuu? Ja onko suomen- vai ruotsinkielinen nimi alkuperäinen, eli kumpaa käännettäessä tuo ero on tullut?


Sen kummemmin lähdeaineistoa etsimättä uskaltaisin väittää, että molemmat nimet Punametsä/Brunskog ja Ruskeasanta/Rödsand ovat alunperin ruotsinkielisiä (kuten suurin osa pääkaupunkiseudun "vanhemmasta" nimistöstä). On myös hyvä huomata, että nimien osalta kyseessä ei varsinaisesti ole "suomennos" tai "ruotsinnos" vaan paikalla on kaksi rinnakkaista nimeä, vaikka toinen tietysti usein onkin syntynyt vanhempi nimi tavalla tai toisella kääntämällä.

Tuntematta Punametsän tai Ruskeasannan taustaa tarkemmin on vaikea sanoa mistä nimien merkitysero johtuu. Yleisesti nimistöä tuntien on kuitenkin luultavaa että kyseessä on joko "virheellinen" käännös (eli kun "brun" kuulostaa enemmän "punalta" kuin "ruskealta" on valittu se) tai tietoinen valinta (puna kuulostaa "paremmalta" kuin ruskea). Ero on voinut syntyä joko virallisen nimenannon yhteydessä tai jo ennen sitä erikielisten ihmisten käyttäessä nimiä. Kolmas vaihtoehto olisi vielä se, että alunperin olisi ollut olemassa molemmat nimet (vaikka talojen niminä), jotka sitten ovat myöhemmin yhdistyneet tarkoittamaan samaa aluetta.

Hauska yksityiskohta Punametsään liittyenhän on se, että vieressä olisi myös oikeasti "punametsä": Rödskog (eli Röylä).

----------


## Knightrider

Suomi oli Ruotsin vallassa viimeksi yli 200 vuotta sitten - kaksikieliset kyltit joutaisivat jo museoon, näin karrikoiden. Ja kyllä, itse olen myös huomannut suomenruotsalaisten käyttävän lähes poikkeuksetta suomenkielisiä paikannimiä. Ketä varten pitää ruotsinkieliset nimet säilyttää? Ainoat, jotka Suomessa eivät suomea osaa puhua asuvat ruotsinkielispainotteisilla alueilla, joihin Helsinki ei kuulu. Jos metsään eli periaatteessa keskelle ei mitään nousee 2000-luvulla asuinalue pääkaupunkiseudulle, miksi sille pitää vääntää ruotsinkielinen nimi? Esimerkiksi käy vaikkapa Helsingin Aurinkolahti. Ruotsinnokset tehdään alle 5%:n ryhmää varten, joista heistäkin suurin osa asuu ruotsenkielispainotteisilla alueilla, ja ne, jotka Helsingissä asuvat, kehtaavat käyttää suomenkielisiä paikannimiä.

Asian voi kääntää myös toisin päin: haittaako teitä Ruotsin-matkalla se kovastikin, että paikannimet ovatkin ruotsiksi? Entä onko paikannimien lausuminen mahdotonta? Ei minusta. Paikannimi pitäisi kirjoittaa valtaväestön kielellä, hyväksynkin ruotsinkieliset nimet alueilla, joilla asustaa yli 50% ruotsia äidinkielenään puhuvia. Tietääkseni Helsinki ei täytä ko. vaatimusta, joten oikeastaan vastustan sitä, että Helsingistä löytyy Länsisalmi ja Östersundom-Östersundom. Ja vieläpä niin päin, että poistettiin jo olemassa ollut suomenkielinen nimi.

----------


## ultrix

> Minua ihmetyttää miksi niitä ylipäänsä pitää olla? Kuuntelin eilen joidenkin rantaruotsalaisten jutustelua ja paikannimet oikein särähtivät korvaan suomeksi





> Suomi oli Ruotsin vallassa viimeksi yli 200 vuotta sitten - kaksikieliset kyltit joutaisivat jo museoon, näin karrikoiden. Ja kyllä, itse olen myös huomannut suomenruotsalaisten käyttävän lähes poikkeuksetta suomenkielisiä paikannimiä.


Kyseessä on joko surullisesta ilmiöstä, jossa annetaan oman kulttuuriperinnön kuolla pois tekemällä tehdyn käännösperinnön alta (tätä on myös tapahtunut Neuvostoliiton Suomelta valtaamien alueiden kohdalla, kuten Ensosta Svetogorskiksi-tapaus) tai sitten luovasta kielellä leikittelystä, mikä kuuluu puhekieleen. Vastaavasti joskus puhun itse suomeksi läpällä _Lembois_ista kun tarkoitan Lempäälää ja Pasila on aika usein _"Bööle"_ (ehe ehe).




> Ketä varten pitää ruotsinkieliset nimet säilyttää? Ainoat, jotka Suomessa eivät suomea osaa puhua asuvat ruotsinkielispainotteisilla alueilla, joihin Helsinki ei kuulu. Jos metsään eli periaatteessa keskelle ei mitään nousee 2000-luvulla asuinalue pääkaupunkiseudulle, miksi sille pitää vääntää ruotsinkielinen nimi? Esimerkiksi käy vaikkapa Helsingin Aurinkolahti. Ruotsinnokset tehdään alle 5%:n ryhmää varten, joista heistäkin suurin osa asuu ruotsenkielispainotteisilla alueilla, ja ne, jotka Helsingissä asuvat, kehtaavat käyttää suomenkielisiä paikannimiä.
> 
> Asian voi kääntää myös toisin päin: haittaako teitä Ruotsin-matkalla se kovastikin, että paikannimet ovatkin ruotsiksi? Entä onko paikannimien lausuminen mahdotonta? Ei minusta. Paikannimi pitäisi kirjoittaa valtaväestön kielellä, hyväksynkin ruotsinkieliset nimet alueilla, joilla asustaa yli 50% ruotsia äidinkielenään puhuvia. Tietääkseni Helsinki ei täytä ko. vaatimusta, joten oikeastaan vastustan sitä, että Helsingistä löytyy Länsisalmi ja Östersundom-Östersundom. Ja vieläpä niin päin, että poistettiin jo olemassa ollut suomenkielinen nimi.


Hups, nyt sulle tuli ajatusvirhe tai sitten et tunne historiaa. Suosittelen pakittamaan sen verran, että kurkkaat jotain yli 50 vuotta vanhaa karttaa, esim. tätä: http://histdoc.net/maant/hel1923.jpg  eihän tuolta kartalta edes löydy Länsisalmea, Vestersundom kyllä löytyy! Itäsalmi oli samanlainen teennäinen tekele kuin Länsisalmikin (mikä sietäisi kadota myös), ja Espoo teki viisaasti hävittäessään hölmöt Kumpyölit (Gumböle), Pempyölit (Bemböle) ja Puotiset (Bodom) suosiolla jo ajat sitten

Aurinkolahti (ruots. Solvik) on puhtaasti PR-syistä tehty konstruktio, sillä ennen vanhaan paikka tunnettiin Mustanalahtena (ruots. Svartvik). Siitä muistuttamassa on edelleenkin Svartvikin torppa.

Helsingin paikannimistä ruotsinnoksia on vain kourallinen. Hoplax, Köklax ja Kajsaniemi lienevät selkeimmät, mutta Hoplax oli todennäköisesti alun perin _Haapalahti_. Myös Kånala voi kuulua tähän kategoriaan, sillä tuolla 1923 kartalla se on pelkästään "Konala". Turussa ruotsinnoksia lienee huomattavasti enemmän.

Suomennosten laatiminen Helsingin seudun paikannimille on ollut aluksi kansallisuusaatetta ja myöhemmin suomenkielisen työläisen kielitaidon halveksuntaa. Ei Ruotsissa suomenkielisiä paikannimiä kaipaa kuin Lapissa, joka on vanhastaan suomenkielistä aluetta. Onneksi suomenkieliset paikannimet ovat saaneet suhteellisen hyvin siellä säilyäkin. Vaikka nuorison käytöstä suomi onkin lähes hävinnyt. Haluatkos muuten Knightrider, että ruotsinnetaan koko hela Länsipohjan paikannimet, kun jengistä enemmistö praataa nykyisin siellä svenskaa?

Apropoo: miksi HSL-lyhennettä halutaan väkisin käyttää englanniksi, vaikka sanojen *H*elsinki *R*egional *T*ransport luonnollinen lyhenne esiintyy viranomaisen logossa?

----------


## Compact

> ...kaksikieliset kyltit joutaisivat jo museoon, näin karrikoiden...


Asiaa! Tähän panee vastaan korkeintaan joku tavastlandilainen svensson, mutta turhaa suunlonksutusta välttävä suomalaisenemmistö 96 % käyttää kuitenkin päätösvaltaa tässäkin - demokratian nimissä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Apropoo: miksi HSL-lyhennettä halutaan väkisin käyttää englanniksi, vaikka sanojen *H*elsinki *R*egional *T*ransport luonnollinen lyhenne esiintyy viranomaisen logossa?


Siksi kai, että 90 % pääkaupunkiseudun asukkaista ei tiedä, mikä on HRT. Jos tulee turisti, joka kysyy HRT officea tai HRT ticketsejä, vastaus irtoaa vain ruotsinkieliseltä kysyttäessä. Ruotsinkieliset taas varmasti tunnistavat HSL-lyhenteen.

----------


## Max

> Helsingin paikannimistä ruotsinnoksia on vain kourallinen. Hoplax, Köklax ja Kajsaniemi lienevät selkeimmät, mutta Hoplax oli todennäköisesti alun perin _Haapalahti_. Myös Kånala voi kuulua tähän kategoriaan, sillä tuolla 1923 kartalla se on pelkästään "Konala". Turussa ruotsinnoksia lienee huomattavasti enemmän.


Historiallisesti tosiaan Helsinki kaupunkina ja koko ympäröivä maaseutu oli täysin ruotsinkielistä ja me suomenkieliset asukkaat olemme niitä muualta tulleita. Kieliraja on mennyt jossain Räckhalsin (Rekola) ja Korson välillä - Korsolla ei tosiaan ruotsinkielistä nimeä edes ole. Pääosa pääkaupunkiseudun suomenkielisistä paikannimistä onkin varsin teennäistä suomea. Erotuksena tähän Turkua ympäröivä maaseutu on aina ollut suomenkielistä ja lähimmät ruotsinkieliset kylät löytyvät Paraisilta. Siksi Turussa on joko ruotsinnettu teennäisesti tai enimmäkseen ei ruotsinnettu ollenkaan. Turussa ruotsi ei näy eikä kuulu katukuvassa samaan tapaan kuin täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla, vaikka ruotsinkielisten osuus onkin aika samanlainen (Turku 5,3 %, Helsinki 6 %, Espoo 8 %, Vantaa 2,8 %).

----------


## Compact

> Kieliraja on mennyt jossain Räckhalsin (Rekola) ja Korson välillä - Korsolla ei tosiaan ruotsinkielistä nimeä edes ole.


Korsrå - Ristiraja

Siinä on ollut eri kylien rajakohta.

Sanottaisiinko, että Korso on sikseen ruotsia, eikä sillä ole lainkaan suomenkielistä nimeä?

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Turussa ruotsi ei näy eikä kuulu katukuvassa samaan tapaan kuin täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla, vaikka ruotsinkielisten osuus onkin aika samanlainen (Turku 5,3 %, Helsinki 6 %, Espoo 8 %, Vantaa 2,8 %).


Tuota väitettä etteikä ruotsia kuulisi Turun kaduilla, minä en niele. Turussa esim on maan suurin ruotsinkielinen yliopiststo ja paljon muita maanlaajuisia toimintoja jotka pitävät ruotsin kielen elävänä Turussa. Sen olen pannut kanssa merkille että suomenkieliset turkulaiset osaavat hyvin ruotsia, paremmin kuin suomenkieliset helsinkiläiset (=muualta muuttaneet?). Ruotsin läheisyys ja paljon nopeampi laivayhteys Tukholmaan kuin mitä Helsingistä on, vaikuttanee asiaan kanssa.


---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 11:55 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 11:49 ----------




> Korsrå - Ristiraja
> 
> Siinä on ollut eri kylien rajakohta.
> 
> Sanottaisiinko, että Korso on sikseen ruotsia, eikä sillä ole lainkaan suomenkielistä nimeä?


Nimi "Korso" on silkka suomennos, ei sitä sellaisenaan voi ruotinkielisenä pitää. Siihen aikaan rautateillä annettiin asemille ja asemataajamille nimiä jossa on vähän lainattu paikkakunnan nimistöä mutta ääntämysteknisesti syistä väännetty helpommin lausuttavaan muotoon. Toinen esimerkki on "Grankulla" joka sai nimensä "Gränkull" nimisestä tilasta. Molemmat toki ruotsia mutta Grankulla pikkasen helpompi ääntää. 

t. Rainer

----------


## brynkka

Pääkaupunkiseudun nimistön alkuperästä ja asutushistoriasta kiinnostuneita valaissee seuraava teos:

Kepsu, Saulo: Uuteen maahan. Helsingin ja Vantaan vanha asutus ja nimistö. Suomalaisen Kirjallisuuden Seuran toimituksia 1027. Helsinki: SKS, 2005

Itse en ole kirjaa selaillut, mutta eräs sittemmin kielitieteistä valmistunut luokkakaverini kehui kirjaa. Hän piti Kepsun, lukioaikaisen ruotsin opettajamme, menetelmiä ja johtopäätöksiä vakuuttavina ja mainosti kirjan avaavan myös aivan uuden näkökulman ainakin itä-helsinkiläiseen paikannimistöön.

----------


## Knightrider

> Hups, nyt sulle tuli ajatusvirhe tai sitten et tunne historiaa. Suosittelen pakittamaan sen verran, että kurkkaat jotain yli 50 vuotta vanhaa karttaa, esim. tätä: http://histdoc.net/maant/hel1923.jpg  eihän tuolta kartalta edes löydy Länsisalmea, Vestersundom kyllä löytyy! Itäsalmi oli samanlainen teennäinen tekele kuin Länsisalmikin (mikä sietäisi kadota myös), ja Espoo teki viisaasti hävittäessään hölmöt Kumpyölit (Gumböle), Pempyölit (Bemböle) ja Puotiset (Bodom) suosiolla jo ajat sitten


Tiedän kyllä, että Itäsalmi ja Länsisalmi ovat suomennoksia, en väittänyt toista. Otat muuten perusteluksi historian havinaa 50 vuoden takaa - siinä välissäkin on tapahtunut paljon. Tarkoitin lauseellani, että on mielestäni typerää poistaa jo pitkään käytössä ollut suomennos Helsingin kaupunginosasta. Itäsalmi on kaiken lisäksi nopeampi sanoa ja kirjoittaa kuin Östersundom.



> Aurinkolahti (ruots. Solvik) on puhtaasti PR-syistä tehty konstruktio, sillä ennen vanhaan paikka tunnettiin Mustanalahtena (ruots. Svartvik). Siitä muistuttamassa on edelleenkin Svartvikin torppa.


Tuskin ruotsinkielinen versio on välttämätön muinaisen Svartvikin torpan takia?


> Suomennosten laatiminen Helsingin seudun paikannimille on ollut aluksi kansallisuusaatetta ja myöhemmin suomenkielisen työläisen kielitaidon halveksuntaa. Ei Ruotsissa suomenkielisiä paikannimiä kaipaa kuin Lapissa, joka on vanhastaan suomenkielistä aluetta. Onneksi suomenkieliset paikannimet ovat saaneet suhteellisen hyvin siellä säilyäkin. Vaikka nuorison käytöstä suomi onkin lähes hävinnyt. Haluatkos muuten Knightrider, että ruotsinnetaan koko hela Länsipohjan paikannimet, kun jengistä enemmistö praataa nykyisin siellä svenskaa?


Sanoin jo kantani - jos alueella on yli 50% ruotsinkielisiä, voisi minun puolestani alueen paikannimillä olla myös toisena nimenä ruotsinkielinen versio, jos asia on kuntalaisille tärkeä.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> Tarkoitin lauseellani, että on mielestäni typerää poistaa jo pitkään käytössä ollut suomennos Helsingin kaupunginosasta. Itäsalmi on kaiken lisäksi nopeampi sanoa ja kirjoittaa kuin Östersundom.


Ottamatta kantaa siihen miten nimen Östersundom kohdalla olisi pitänyt toimia, ajattelin kertoa muutama viikko sitten suoraan Helsingin nimistönsuunnittelijalta kuulemani perustelut miksi "Itäsalmi" ei Helsingissä säilynyt käytössä. Kuten nykyään muutenkin, pyritään olemassaolevaa (ei siis täysin uutta) nimistöä "virallistaessa" huomioimaan nimen käyttäjät ja heistä nimenomaan paikalla asuvat. He siis tavallaan "päättävät", miten heidän kotipaikkaansa nimitetään. Tässäkin tapauksessa kaupunginsuunnitteluvirasto kartoitti liitosalueen nimistöä laajasti alueen asukkailta ennen päätöksentekoa. Näin saatiin ajantasaista tietoa siitä, mitä nimiä alueella oikeasti käytetään (eli voitiin poistaa karttaan jääneitä käyttämättömiä nimiä ja lisätä uusia). Nimen Östersundom kohdalla kartoitus osoitti, että kielestä riippumatta alueen asukkaat lähes poikkeuksetta käyttivät muotoa Östersundom. Itäsalmea ei pidetty näinollen tarpeellisena säilyttää.

Osaltaan asiaan vaikutti varmasti myös "Itäsalmi"-nimen keinotekoinen tausta: se luotiin vasta 60-luvun puolivälissä, kun kylännimiä väkisin suomennettiin. Tarvettahan ei (tuolloinkaan) olisi ollut, alueen asukkaat kun olivat ruotsinkielisiä ja ainoa käyttäjä ilmeisesti pitkälti olikin tielaitos... Kuten yllä jo mainittiinkin, Espoossa näistä käännöksistä luovuttiin jo aikaisemmin, joten sikälikin päätös oli luonteva.

Muuten kantani kaksikielisiin paikannimiin on se, että kun ne ovat olemassa antaa olla: mielestäni nimistölautakunta yms. ovat oikeassa, että tässä on tärkeä kulttuuriperinnön säilyttämisen paikka (mikä pakko oli suomentaa jo ennestään toimivat nimet  :Wink:  ). Mutta uusia nimiä luodessa pitäisi enemmän pyrkiä keksimään yksi nimi, joka toimii molemmilla kotimaisilla (ja muillakin) kielillä. Oma kokemukseni ruotsinkielisten paikannimien käytöstä (joka ei tietysti mitään todista) on se, että ainakin kaikki tuntemani ruotsinkieliset ja kaksikieliset niitä käyttävät - myös itse käytän niitä ruotsia puhuessa/kirjoittaessa. Kaikki eivät tietysti näin nykyään (eikä ennenkään) toimi, mutta kaikki eivät myöskään tunne kaikkia nimiä molemmilla kielillä: siis osa suomeksi, osa ruotsiksi - pitkälti riippuen siitä, missä yhteydessä ne on aikanaan oppinut tai ottanut käyttöön.

Lisäys:
jos halutaan verrata muiden pohjoismaiden tilanteeseen, niin siellähän nykyään lisätään rinnakkaisnimiä näkyville mm. tienvarsien kyltteihin (ei siis yritetä päästä niistä eroon). Esimerkiksi näissä kuvissa Svappavaarasta (Svappavaara = suomi/ruotsi, Vaskivuori = meänkieli, Veaikevárri = pohjoissaame) tai Bodöstä (Bodø = norja, Bådåddjo = eteläsaame).

----------


## ultrix

> Otat muuten perusteluksi historian havinaa 50 vuoden takaa - siinä välissäkin on tapahtunut paljon.


Kerrohan, mitäs oleellista siinä välissä on tapahtunut?



> Tuskin ruotsinkielinen versio on välttämätön muinaisen Svartvikin torpan takia?


No, voisihan Aurinkolahti olla vaikka _Costa del Sol_ tai _Côte de Soleil,_ kun kerran kyseessä on keinotekoinen nimi.




> Sanoin jo kantani - jos alueella on yli 50% ruotsinkielisiä, voisi minun puolestani alueen paikannimillä olla myös toisena nimenä ruotsinkielinen versio, jos asia on kuntalaisille tärkeä.


Mutta ei silloin, jos alueella on 49 % ruotsinkielisiä? Jos alueen enemmistö on ruotsinkielinen (ja alkuperäisesti ruotsinkielistä), kuten Suomen etelä- ja länsirannikoilla), niin mihin erillistä suomenkielistä versiota tarvitaan? Kuitenkin ainoa paikka, jossa suomenkieliseen paikannimistöön on tullut ruotsinkielinen enemmistö on Ruotsin Lappi.




> Muuten kantani kaksikielisiin paikannimiin on se, että kun ne ovat olemassa antaa olla: mielestäni nimistölautakunta yms. ovat oikeassa, että tässä on tärkeä kulttuuriperinnön säilyttämisen paikka (mikä pakko oli suomentaa jo ennestään toimivat nimet  ). Mutta uusia nimiä luodessa pitäisi enemmän pyrkiä keksimään yksi nimi, joka toimii molemmilla kotimaisilla (ja muillakin) kielillä.


Erinomainen periaate. Lisäisin tähän listaan vielä sen, että harkittaisiin parhaiten suuhun ja tekstiin sopivan eksonyymin valinta joidenkin merkittävien paikannimien kohdalla. Esimerkiksi koska Tiksissä on kyltti "Tikkurilan asema / Dickursby station", olisi englannilta jo valmiiksi kuulostavan paikannimen käyttö Vantaan risteysaseman englanninkielisenä nimenä fiksua. Mutta tämä on vain minun mielipiteeni.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Esimerkiksi koska Tiksissä on kyltti "Tikkurilan asema / Dickursby station", olisi englannilta jo valmiiksi kuulostavan paikannimen käyttö Vantaan risteysaseman englanninkielisenä nimenä fiksua. Mutta tämä on vain minun mielipiteeni.


Mitä paikannimiä PK-seudulla tiedätte jotka eivät ole suomea eikä ruotsia?

Ainakin nämä tulee mieleen:
1) Westend
2) Heidehof (Tikkurilan vieressä)
3) Noux (Nuuksion ruotsinkielinen nimi joka on saamea)
4) Arabia
5) Aurora 

t. Rainer

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Mitä paikannimiä PK-seudulla tiedätte jotka eivät ole suomea eikä ruotsia?
> 
> Ainakin nämä tulee mieleen:
> 1) Westend
> 2) Heidehof (Tikkurilan vieressä)
> 3) Noux (Nuuksion ruotsinkielinen nimi joka on saamea)
> 4) Arabia
> 5) Aurora 
> 
> t. Rainer


Klippsta, Gamlas, Mäkkylä ja vaikkapa Jeppas. Näistä liikennepaikoista yksikään ei tarkoita kummallakaan kielellä mitään.

Ohi aiheen, mutta itse diggaan kovasti siitä, että myös suomenruotsi säilyy maassamme toisena kotimaisena kielenä. Toisinaan aina piikittelen palveluammatissa toimivia virkailijoita esim. siten, että kysyn tiskillä: "Ursäkta, men vet du när den nästa bussen avgår härifrån dit och dit?" Koska hyvin harvoin -joka on harmi- nämä asiakaspalveluammatissa toimivat henkilöt eivät edes tajua sitä, että Suomi on kaksikielinen maa ja heidän pitäisi osata edes auttavaa ruotsia: vastaus on aivan liian usein: "Ai, että mittee?"

Joskus on tullut ns. "kivitettyä" erinäisten puhelinpalvelu- ja markkinointifirmojen henkilöstöjä ruotsilla, mutta tämä on sitten tarina erikseen...  :Smile:

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Klippsta, Gamlas, Mäkkylä ja vaikkapa Jeppas. Näistä liikennepaikoista yksikään ei tarkoita kummallakaan kielellä mitään.


Kyllä ne tarkoittaa vanhalla murteella. Klippsta = Klippstad eli "kaupunki kalliolla" ja Jeppasissa on asunut joku Jeppe. Gamlas issa on asunut vanhuksia. Vielä 1950-luvulla sen suomenkielinen nimi oli Vanhainen mutta vaihdettiin imagosyistä Kannelmäeksi. Mäkkylä = Mäkinen kylä tai kylä mäellä.

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Ohi aiheen, mutta itse diggaan kovasti siitä, että myös suomenruotsi säilyy maassamme toisena kotimaisena kielenä.


 Hyvä, joht. Nyman, hieno kannanotto, jota itse komppaan kyllä täysin. 

Itse olen Helsingin kaupungin bussikuljettajana (sekä myöhemmin HSL-kuljettajana) kohdannut silloin tällöin ruotsia puhuvia asiakkaita ja valitettavasti vastauskykyni heille on ollut kovin välttävää. Olen toki lukenut lukioruotsin, mutta kun siitä on jo aikaa, eikä sitä ole juurikaan harjoittanut, taidot ovat pahassa ruosteessa. 

Mutta, kuten Nymankin tuossa totesi, niin pidän suuressa arvossa, että suomenruotsi pysyy maamme toisena virallisena kielenä, myös jatkossakin.

Ja omalla kohdallanihan ei ole koskaan liian myöhäistä petrata kielitaitoani, jotta pystyisi palvelemaan myös suomenruotsia puhuvia asiakkaitani, heidän omalla äidinkielellään.

----------


## ultrix

> Klippsta = Klippstad eli "kaupunki kalliolla"


Pakko besserwisseröidä, mutta tässä tapauksessa "sta" eli "stad" kyllä pitää ymmärtää sen alkuperäisessä merkityksessä "paikka" (muinaisnorja: staðr), vrt. eldstad, verkstad tai norjan kielen "stad".

BTW, seuraavassa Onnibusin taskuaikataulukirjassa on paikannimet ilmoitettu molemmilla kielillä Juvaa (Jockas) ja Ylitorniota (Övertorneå) myöten.  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Mitä paikannimiä PK-seudulla tiedätte jotka eivät ole suomea eikä ruotsia?
> 
> Ainakin nämä tulee mieleen:
> 1) Westend
> 2) Heidehof (Tikkurilan vieressä)
> 3) Noux (Nuuksion ruotsinkielinen nimi joka on saamea)
> 4) Arabia
> 5) Aurora


Muuten ihan hyvä lista, mutta Arabia on minusta suomea. Se on suomen kieleen sellaisenaan otettu lainasana, joka tarkoittaa Arabiaa ja jota käytetään suomen kielessä sellaisenaan. Se ei enää ole sen alkuperäisen kielen sana, vaikka se onkin täsmälleen samannäköinen. (Mistä kielestä se sana edes on lainattu?) Tosin se on ruotsalaisen yhtiön perustama, joten sen voisi katsoa olevan myös ruotsia. Ruotsin arabia ja suomen arabia kun ovat homonyymejä. Tosin kun puhutaan paikannimestä, sen voisi katsoa olevan vähintäänkin molempia. Mutta vähintäänkin jompaa kumpaa.

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 4:56 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 4:50 ----------




> 5) Aurora


Niin ja onko Helsingissä edes sellaista paikkaa kuin Aurora? Ei tietääkseni. Auroran sairaala on, nimetty Aurora Karamzinin mukaan. Ja nimi Auroran sairaala taas on selvästi suomea. Sieltä löytyy myös Auroransilta ja Auroranportti, nekin suomea.

Tuo erisnimen ja suomenkielisen yleisnimen yhdistelmähän selvästi täytyy olla suomea. Muutenhan päästäisiin siihen, ettei Mannerheimintie ole suomea.

----------


## Max

> Se on suomen kieleen sellaisenaan otettu lainasana, joka tarkoittaa Arabiaa ja jota käytetään suomen kielessä sellaisenaan. Se ei enää ole sen alkuperäisen kielen sana, vaikka se onkin täsmälleen samannäköinen. (Mistä kielestä se sana edes on lainattu?)


Vastauksena kysymykseesi: arabiasta eli alkukielellä al-'arabiyya  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Vastauksena kysymykseesi: arabiasta eli alkukielellä al-'arabiyya


Tuskin suoraan kuitenkaan. Siitä kielestä, josta se on suomeen lainattu, se on todennäköisesti lainattu täsmälleen samanlaisena.

----------


## Max

> Tuskin suoraan kuitenkaan.


Joo, epäilen ketjua arabia -> latina -> ruotsi -> suomi

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Joo, epäilen ketjua arabia -> latina -> ruotsi -> suomi


On mahdollinen, mutta yhtä hyvin se on voinut tulla saksasta. Ja tuskin ruotsiinkaan suoraan latinasta (ja latinallekin on muita vaihtoehtoja) eikä latinaan suoraan arabiasta eikä varsinkaan nykyarabiasta, mutta ei sillä niin väliä ole. Se on joka tapauksessa jostain lähistön kielistä lainattu suomeen täsmälleen muuttumattomana.

----------


## joht. Nyman

> Kyllä ne tarkoittaa vanhalla murteella. Klippsta = Klippstad eli "kaupunki kalliolla" ja Jeppasissa on asunut joku Jeppe. Gamlas issa on asunut vanhuksia. Vielä 1950-luvulla sen suomenkielinen nimi oli Vanhainen mutta vaihdettiin imagosyistä Kannelmäeksi. Mäkkylä = Mäkinen kylä tai kylä mäellä.
> 
> t. Rainer


Tottapa turiset, murrekulmaa en ajatellut, vaan nykysuomea/ruotsia. Tosta Gamlaksen nimihistoriasta en myöskään ollut kuullut, joten siksi aattelin, ettei se ole tarkoittanut mitään, Jeppaksesta puhumattakaan. Onkohan Kalvolassa sitten asunut nuoria tyttöjä?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> On mahdollinen, mutta yhtä hyvin se on voinut tulla saksasta. Ja tuskin ruotsiinkaan suoraan latinasta (ja latinallekin on muita vaihtoehtoja) eikä latinaan suoraan arabiasta eikä varsinkaan nykyarabiasta, mutta ei sillä niin väliä ole. Se on joka tapauksessa jostain lähistön kielistä lainattu suomeen täsmälleen muuttumattomana.


Latinaksi Arabia on tasan Arabia, ja sieltä se on siis lainautunut, ikään kuin sivistyssanana siis. Luultavimmin suomeen sana on tullut koulujen kautta, joten taitaa olla makuasia, ajatteleeko sen lainautuneen suoraan latinasta vaiko ruotsista.

Sanahan on suunnilleen sama kaikissa eurooppalaisissa kielissä ja joko kokonaan tai melkein alkuperäisessä latinalaisessa asussaan. Tämä johtunee siitä, että sanaa ovat tarvinneet pääasiassa vain teologit tai muut oppineet, jotka ovat kyllä hallinneet latinansa.

----------


## 339-DF

> On mahdollinen, mutta yhtä hyvin se on voinut tulla saksasta. Ja tuskin ruotsiinkaan suoraan latinasta (ja latinallekin on muita vaihtoehtoja) eikä latinaan suoraan arabiasta eikä varsinkaan nykyarabiasta, mutta ei sillä niin väliä ole. Se on joka tapauksessa jostain lähistön kielistä lainattu suomeen täsmälleen muuttumattomana.


Arabia, kuten suuri osa näitä suomeksi ja latinaksi -ia-päätteisistä nimistä, on ruotsiksi ja saksaksi Arabien. Kummassakaan kielessä ei ole olemassa sanaa Arabia tai arabia, paitsi ruotsissa helsinkiläisen kaupunginosan nimenä.

----------


## Albert

> Gamlas issa on asunut vanhuksia. Vielä 1950-luvulla sen suomenkielinen nimi oli Vanhainen mutta vaihdettiin imagosyistä Kannelmäeksi. t. Rainer


Varmasti Gamlasissa on vanhuksia asunut. Mutta eihän nimi siitä tule. :Wink: 
Gamlas on vanha tilan / kylän nimi.



> Kårbölen kylä jaettiin v. 1781 päättyneessä isojaossa seuraaviin maakirjatiloihin:
> Abrams N:o 1, Husbacka N:o 2, Gamlas N:o 3, Malmgård N:o 4, Tolfmans
> N:o 5 ja Jönsas N:o 6. Vuonna 1885 päättyneessä isojaonjärjestelyssä kylän maat
> jaettiin seuraaviksi tiloiksi: Abrams N:o 1, pinta-ala 131.55 ha, Husbacka N:o 2, 144.88
> ha, Gamlas R. N:o 3 1 , 69.98 ha, R. N:o 3 2, 31.05 ha, ja. Gamlas R. N:o 3 3, 31.95 ha,
> Malmgård R. N:o 4, 701.28 ha, Tolfmans R. N:o 5, 149. s 8ha, ja Jönsas R. N:o 6, 46. 77ha.

----------


## 2000/Inkognito

> BTW, seuraavassa Onnibusin taskuaikataulukirjassa on paikannimet ilmoitettu molemmilla kielillä Juvaa (Jockas) ja Ylitorniota (Övertorneå) myöten.


Kuulostaa hyvältä, kannattaa kuitenkin tutustua Kotimaisten kielten keskuksen juuri julkaisemaan uuteen sähköiseen versioon luettelosta "Svenska ortnamn i Finland". Tätä suositusta seuraavat pääosin mm. ruotsinkielinen lehdistö ja monet viranomaiset, ja sitä laadittaessa on selvitetty mm. nimien todellista käyttöä nykyään.

Suosituksesta huomaa mm. että esimerkeistäsi Jockas on vanhentunut, eli sen sijaan ruotsinkielisessä käytössäkin suositellaan nykyään Juvaa! Sen sijaan esim. Hartolasta suositellaan ruotsiksi käytettävän nimeä Gustav Adolfs  :Very Happy: . Listassa siis mustat nimet ovat käypiä, harmaat vanhentuneita. Oranssilla annetaan suomenkieliset vastineet aina kun sellaisia on ja lihavoitu oranssi tarkoittaa, että suomenkielistä nimeä tulisi käyttää myös ruotsiksi. Nimiä voi hakea sekä ruotsin- että suomenkielisten nimien tai nykyisten/entisten kuntien perusteella.

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Tosin se on ruotsalaisen yhtiön perustama, joten sen voisi katsoa olevan myös ruotsia. Ruotsin arabia ja suomen arabia kun ovat homonyymejä. Tosin kun puhutaan paikannimestä, sen voisi katsoa olevan vähintäänkin molempia. Mutta vähintäänkin jompaa kumpaa.


Arabia ei ole saanut nimenstä posliinitehtaasta van päinvaston. Ennen Arabian tehtaita Arabian paikalla oli Arabiaängen eli Arabianiitty. Se Arabia on otettu raamatusta. Muualla Suomessa on kanssa raamatusta otettuja paikan nimiä kuten Kaanaa ja Egypti. 




> Niin ja onko Helsingissä edes sellaista paikkaa kuin Aurora? Ei tietääkseni. Auroran sairaala on, nimetty Aurora Karamzinin mukaan. Ja nimi Auroran sairaala taas on selvästi suomea. Sieltä löytyy myös Auroransilta ja Auroranportti, nekin suomea.


Espoossa Träskändan (Järvenperän) kartanon ja siellä nykyisin toimiva vanhainkoti ympäristöineen (puisto, jokilaakso ja taajama sen ympärillä tunnetaan yleisesti nimellä Aurora. Virallisesti kuuluu Järvenperään mutta ainakin 70-luvulla muistan että Aurora oli postiosoite (jotkut luokkakaverini asuivat siellä ).



---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 1:27 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 1:16 ----------




> Hyvä, joht. Nyman, hieno kannanotto, jota itse komppaan kyllä täysin.


Aiheesta ohi, sä olit telkkarissa tänään, Kiinassa asuvista suomalaistia kertovassa ohjelmassa!

t. Rainer

----------


## vristo

> Aiheesta ohi, sä olit telkkarissa tänään, Kiinassa asuvista suomalaistia kertovassa ohjelmassa!


OT: Joo, näinhän kävi. Kyseessä oli uusinta kesältä 2008, jolloin oli Pekingin olympialaiset. Tuon ohjelman teon ajasta tilanne on hieman muuttunut ja perheemme asuu tätä nykyä Helsingin Roihuvuoressa ja teen työtäni ammatissani, eli linja-autonkuljettajana.

----------


## Lauri Räty

> Espoossa Träskändan (Järvenperän) kartanon ja siellä nykyisin toimiva vanhainkoti ympäristöineen (puisto, jokilaakso ja taajama sen ympärillä tunnetaan yleisesti nimellä Aurora. Virallisesti kuuluu Järvenperään mutta ainakin 70-luvulla muistan että Aurora oli postiosoite (jotkut luokkakaverini asuivat siellä ).


Espoon Järvenperässä sijaitsee Träskändan kartano, jonka kenties tunnetuin omistaja on ollut - kukas muukaan kuin - Aurora Karamzin. Kartanon alueella sijaitseva nykyinen kuntoutuslaitos on nimeltään Aurorakoti ja alueen nimistössä kartanon entisen omistajan nimi kyllä näkyy.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Aiheesta ohi, sä olit telkkarissa tänään, Kiinassa asuvista suomalaistia kertovassa ohjelmassa!


http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1401994

Onko tuo sama ohjelma kuin tämä muinoin esitetty? En pysty itse katsomaan tuota Areenan klippiä, kun en ole Suomessa.

----------


## Nak

> http://areena.yle.fi/tv/1401994
> 
> Onko tuo sama ohjelma kuin tämä muinoin esitetty? En pysty itse katsomaan tuota Areenan klippiä, kun en ole Suomessa.


Juuri tuo tuli eilen televisiosta  :Smile:

----------


## Albert

> Arabia ei ole saanut nimenstä posliinitehtaasta van päinvaston. Ennen Arabian tehtaita Arabian paikalla oli Arabiaängen eli Arabianiitty. Se Arabia on otettu raamatusta. Muualla Suomessa on kanssa raamatusta otettuja paikan nimiä kuten Kaanaa ja Egypti. t. Rainer





> Arabia on Helsingin kaupungin Forsbyn tilasta  					1800-luvun alkupuolella erottama vuokra-alue. Paikan nimeksi  					pantiin Arabia jatkona viereisten paikkojen nimityksille  					Jerikonniitty (Jerikohagen) ja Kaanaanmaa (Kanaansland).


Vanhassakaupungissa on edelleen Kaanaantie, -kuja ja -piha.
Taasen Arabia on antanut aiheen nimetä monet Toukolan kadut Aasian ja jonkin verran Afrikankin eri maiden ja kaupunkien mukaan.

----------


## sm3

> Juuri tuo tuli eilen televisiosta


Mutta on esitetty jo vuonna 2008 viimeksi vriston viestin mukaan. Eli vissiin juuri tämä sama http://ulko.staart-net.fi/fi/nayta/a...12142418147814

----------


## Knightrider

> Ottamatta kantaa siihen miten nimen Östersundom kohdalla olisi pitänyt toimia, ajattelin kertoa muutama viikko sitten suoraan Helsingin nimistönsuunnittelijalta kuulemani perustelut miksi "Itäsalmi" ei Helsingissä säilynyt käytössä. Kuten nykyään muutenkin, pyritään olemassaolevaa (ei siis täysin uutta) nimistöä "virallistaessa" huomioimaan nimen käyttäjät ja heistä nimenomaan paikalla asuvat. He siis tavallaan "päättävät", miten heidän kotipaikkaansa nimitetään. Tässäkin tapauksessa kaupunginsuunnitteluvirasto kartoitti liitosalueen nimistöä laajasti alueen asukkailta ennen päätöksentekoa. Näin saatiin ajantasaista tietoa siitä, mitä nimiä alueella oikeasti käytetään (eli voitiin poistaa karttaan jääneitä käyttämättömiä nimiä ja lisätä uusia). Nimen Östersundom kohdalla kartoitus osoitti, että kielestä riippumatta alueen asukkaat lähes poikkeuksetta käyttivät muotoa Östersundom. Itäsalmea ei pidetty näinollen tarpeellisena säilyttää.


Asiaa oltaisiin voitu kuitenkin katsoa hieman nenää pidemmälle ja huomata, että tulevaisuudessa enemmistö alueen asukkaista tulee suomenkielivaltaiselta alueelta.




> Kerrohan, mitäs oleellista siinä välissä on tapahtunut?


Suomenkielisten osuus on kasvanut merkittävästi.



> No, voisihan Aurinkolahti olla vaikka _Costa del Sol_ tai _Côte de Soleil,_ kun kerran kyseessä on keinotekoinen nimi.


Keinotekoisuus on mielestäni sivuseikka, mainitsinpahan vain. Mielestäni suomenkieliset nimet ovat paras vaihtoehto selvälle enemmistölle, suomenkieliselle, Helsingissä. Poikkeuksia toki voi aina olla perustellusti. Arabia paikannimenä tulee posliinitehtaan mukaan, mutta mielestäni alueelle olisi voitu keksiä imagollisesti vieläkin arvokkaampi nimi.



> Mutta ei silloin, jos alueella on 49 % ruotsinkielisiä? Jos alueen enemmistö on ruotsinkielinen (ja alkuperäisesti ruotsinkielistä), kuten Suomen etelä- ja länsirannikoilla), niin mihin erillistä suomenkielistä versiota tarvitaan? Kuitenkin ainoa paikka, jossa suomenkieliseen paikannimistöön on tullut ruotsinkielinen enemmistö on Ruotsin Lappi.


Niin kauan, kun alue on hallinnollisesti Suomea, on muiden asukkaiden alueelle muuttoa kohtaan suotuisampaa, että alueella on suomenkieliset paikannimet. Siis ruotsinkielisten lisäksi. Ja 49 prosentista: johonkin raja on vedettävä. Ehdotin 50 prosenttia, mutta vaikka se olisi 90%, koskisi se silti suurinta osaa suomen kunnista.




> Esimerkiksi koska Tiksissä on kyltti "Tikkurilan asema / Dickursby station", olisi englannilta jo valmiiksi kuulostavan paikannimen käyttö Vantaan risteysaseman englanninkielisenä nimenä fiksua. Mutta tämä on vain minun mielipiteeni.


Tikkurilan asema voisi tosiaan olla Vantaan (keskusrautatie)asema, kuten Helsingissä, Espoossa, Turussa ja Tampereella on tapana, muun muassa.



> Mutta, kuten Nymankin tuossa totesi, niin pidän suuressa arvossa, että suomenruotsi pysyy maamme toisena virallisena kielenä, myös jatkossakin.


Eihän tästä ole välttämättä ketjussa kyse? Mitä, jos suurin osa suomalaisruotsalaisista alueella X käyttää suomenkielisiä paikannimiä, vaikka ruotsinkielisiäkin olisi tarjolla? Nyt on kyse vain paikannimistä, tarvitseeko niidenkin olla ruotsiksi alueella, joka on Suomessa, ja sisältää esim. yli 50% tai vaikka yli 90% suomenkielisiä. On myös muistettava, että suuri osa suomenruotsalaisista osaa suomea.

----------


## Vesa Nurminen

> Asiaa oltaisiin voitu kuitenkin katsoa hieman nenää pidemmälle ja huomata, että tulevaisuudessa enemmistö alueen asukkaista tulee suomenkielivaltaiselta alueelta.


Tästä olen samaa mieltä ja olinkin aika varma, että alue saisi jonkun suomenkielisenkin nimen. Näin ei kuitenkaan käynyt eikä varmaan "koskaan" käykään. Pahimmillaanhan ruotsinkielinen nimi saattaa olla "imagosyistä" hankala niille, jotka eivät kaksikielisyyttä arvosta. Mutta tuskin se sentään esimerkiksi muuttohalukkuuteen vaikuttaa, tai jos vaikuttaa, niin toivottavasti positiivisesti. Ei nimi Westendkään alueen arvostusta vähennä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Tikkurilan asema voisi tosiaan olla Vantaan (keskusrautatie)asema, kuten Helsingissä, Espoossa, Turussa ja Tampereella on tapana, muun muassa.


Tikkurila sentään juuri ja juuri voisi olla Vantaan keskusta, toisin kuin Espoon keskus, joka on vain kaupungintalon sijaintipaikka, ei mitenkään muuten Espoon keskusta. Mutta ei se silti olisi kovin järkevää, koska Tikkurila on silti vain yksi aluekeskus siinä missä Malmi, Leppävaara ja Itäkeskuskin. Olisi eri asia, jos Vantaa olisi jokin Solnan kokoinen kunta, jolla on ihan oikeutetusti Solna Centrum ja Solna station. Ja kuntauudistuksen myötä Vantaan verolääni muutenkin katoaa paikkana, jonka jälkeen nimi Vantaa jää enää joelle. Siinä vaiheessa olisi aika hölmöä, että olisi asema ilman siihen liittyvää paikkaa. Kyllä, meillä on Huopalahden asemakin, mutta onko niitä pakko tehdä lisää?

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kyllä, meillä on Huopalahden asemakin, mutta onko niitä pakko tehdä lisää?


Ei ole pakko, eikä niitä toivottavasti tehdäkään. Huopalahden asemankin nimen voisi muuttaa Haagan tai Etelä-Haagan asemaksi, jolloin se olisi luontevaa jatkumoa Pohjois-Haagan asemalle (joka itseasiassa sijaitsee Lassilassa). Ja samalla aseman nimi kertoisi missä kaupunginosassa ollaan.

----------


## Clepe

> Mitä paikannimiä PK-seudulla tiedätte jotka eivät ole suomea eikä ruotsia?


Nyt ei tule muita mieleen kuin Aviapolis, joka alkaa olla aika vakiintunut.
Eirakin on vähän tulkinnanvarainen; Eira on ilmeisesti nimetty sairaalan mukaan. Sairaala taas on nimetty pohjoismaisen mytologian _Eir_:in mukaan, joka luonnollisesti oli lääketieteen jumalatar. Eli tavallaan yhteys ruotsin kieleen on, mutta samalla asian voisi tulkita niin, että alueen ja sairaalan nimi on lainattu muinaisruotsista. Mutta tämä tulkinta asettaisi sitten kaikki kalevala aiheiset paikanimet kyseenalaisiksi. Toki Eira on myös Suomalainen naisen etunimi...

Mitä tulee ruotsinkielisten paikannimien käyttöön, niin kyllä niitä käytetään ja ainakin itse pyrin niitä käyttämään. Toki joissain keskusteluissa saatetaan käyttää suomenkielisiä nimiä jos ruotsinkielinen nimi ei heti tule mieleen. Itä-Helsingissä on paljon itselle hankalia suoraan kieleltä toiseen käännettyjä tai muuten vaan täysin poikkeavia nimipareja. Jotka siis eivät yhtään muistuta toisiaan: Kontula - Gårdsbacka, Myllypuro - Kvarnbäcken, Vuosaari - Nordsjö, Roihuvuori - Kasberget, Laajasalo - Degerö. Nämä sekoittaa helposti: Vartiokylä - Botby, Vartioharju - Botbyåsen, Puotinharju - Botbyhöjden, Puotila - Botby gård. Miksei vain Puotila - Botby?

----------


## Albert

> Nämä sekoittaa helposti: Vartiokylä - Botby, Vartioharju - Botbyåsen, Puotinharju - Botbyhöjden, Puotila - Botby gård. Miksei vain Puotila - Botby?


Virallisesti Vartiokylä on kaupunginosa ja nuo muut mainitut ovat tämän kaupunginosan osa-alueita.
Puhekielessä Vartiokylällä yleensä tarkoitetaan Vartioharjua. Vartioharjun alueella on ollut se asutus, joka on ollut olemassa ennen ainuttakaan lähiötä.
Nimi Vartiokylä on väärä käännös sanasta Botby. Bot* tarkoittaa vanhaa ruotsinkielistä miehen nimeä. Aikansa nimistötoimikunta löysi sanasta kuitenkin vartiotulta tarkoittavan sanan  :Icon Frown: .
Asiaa on sittemmin "korjattu" Puotila -sanalla johdannaisineen.
Ennen alueliitosta ihmiset täällä asuivat Puotinkylässä (nykyinen Vartioharjun alue siis). Lapsuudessani kaikki puhuivat Puotinkylästä. Onhan meillä urheiluseurakin, Puotinkylän Valtti.
Puotila - Botby menisi aivan pieleen. Kaupunginosan nimenä paras olisi Puotinkylä - Botby. Osa-alueiden nimet jääkööt ennalleen.

----------


## ultrix

> Kuulostaa hyvältä, kannattaa kuitenkin tutustua Kotimaisten kielten keskuksen juuri julkaisemaan uuteen sähköiseen versioon luettelosta "Svenska ortnamn i Finland". Tätä suositusta seuraavat pääosin mm. ruotsinkielinen lehdistö ja monet viranomaiset, ja sitä laadittaessa on selvitetty mm. nimien todellista käyttöä nykyään.


Nääh, se suomenkielinen muoto on joka tapauksessa siinä aikataulujulkaisussa näkyvillä, joten annettakoon ruotsin kielen ja -tutkijoille sekä historioitsijoille myhäilyn aihetta.  :Smile:  Kiitos kuitenkin linkistä (ja kahlaan gradusi läpi!).




> Asiaa oltaisiin voitu kuitenkin katsoa hieman nenää pidemmälle ja huomata, että tulevaisuudessa enemmistö alueen asukkaista tulee suomenkielivaltaiselta alueelta.
> 
> Suomenkielisten osuus on kasvanut merkittävästi.


Entäs sitten? Sanassa Östersundom ei ole ainoaakaan äännettä, joka olisi suomenkieliselle hankala, toisin kuin vaikkapa sanassa "Kyrkslätt" [tyrk'slet]. Eikä edes suomen kieltä pitkään vihannut Ruotsin valtio koskaan muuttanut Kiirunan kunnan nimeä "Fjällripa":ksi eikä Haaparantaa "Aspnäs":iksi. (Todettakoon samalla, että Övertorneå on Ylitornion ylimuistoinen rinnakkaisnimi molemmin puolin jokea.)




> Keinotekoisuus on mielestäni sivuseikka, mainitsinpahan vain. Mielestäni suomenkieliset nimet ovat paras vaihtoehto selvälle enemmistölle, suomenkieliselle, Helsingissä. Poikkeuksia toki voi aina olla perustellusti. Arabia paikannimenä tulee posliinitehtaan mukaan, mutta mielestäni alueelle olisi voitu keksiä imagollisesti vieläkin arvokkaampi nimi.


No niin, pitäisiköhän sen sittenkin olla Iittala? Vai Nuutajärvi? Vai pikemminkin Fiskars, koska sillehän Arabia ja Iittala nykyään kuuluvat?  :Wink:  




> Niin kauan, kun alue on hallinnollisesti Suomea, on muiden asukkaiden alueelle muuttoa kohtaan suotuisampaa, että alueella on suomenkieliset paikannimet. Siis ruotsinkielisten lisäksi. Ja 49 prosentista: johonkin raja on vedettävä. Ehdotin 50 prosenttia, mutta vaikka se olisi 90%, koskisi se silti suurinta osaa suomen kunnista.


Tälleen FYI, Helsingin seudun 400 000 tulevasta asukkaasta aika iso osa tulee olemaan jostain muualta kuin Suomesta kotoisin Olisi ehkä perusteltua puhua paikasta Östersundomin ja Itäsalmen ohella myös Восточний Пролив-nimellä! Vakavasti ottaen: niin kauan kuin paikannimistö ei ole kohtuuttoman hankalaa käyttää, on turha kääntää paikannimiä toiselle kielelle. Tavastkyrot, Träskändat ja Messubyt ovat sikäli eri asia, että ne ovat satoja vuosia vanhoja, vakiintuneita nimiä, olkoonkin umpisuomenkielisellä alueella. Samoin kuin Paraiset, Närpiöt ja Tammisaaret.




> Tikkurilan asema voisi tosiaan olla Vantaan (keskusrautatie)asema, kuten Helsingissä, Espoossa, Turussa ja Tampereella on tapana, muun muassa.


No mutta, Espoon ja Tampereen asemat eivät ole mitään keskusrautatieasemia. Turun ja Helsingin asemat ovat, ja Espoo voisi olla selkeyden vuoksi "päärautatieasema", mutta Tampere ei, koska se on ikävä kyllä ylipäätään kaupungin ainoa henkilöliikennettä palveleva liikennepaikka.  :Icon Frown:  Jos otetaan muutama lakkautettu asema takaisin käyttöön, kannatan Hbf-statusta Tampereenkin asemalle.




> Mitä, jos suurin osa suomalaisruotsalaisista alueella X käyttää suomenkielisiä paikannimiä, vaikka ruotsinkielisiäkin olisi tarjolla? Nyt on kyse vain paikannimistä, tarvitseeko niidenkin olla ruotsiksi alueella, joka on Suomessa, ja sisältää esim. yli 50% tai vaikka yli 90% suomenkielisiä. On myös muistettava, että suuri osa suomenruotsalaisista osaa suomea.


Hauska ilmiö keskisellä Pohjanmaalla: ruotsinkieliset puhuvat vapaamuotoisessa kielessä Kokkolasta [kåckåla] ja suomenkieliset Larsmosta. Vaikka Kokkola(Gamla)Karleby ja LarsmoLuoto.




> Tästä olen samaa mieltä ja olinkin aika varma, että alue saisi jonkun suomenkielisenkin nimen. Näin ei kuitenkaan käynyt eikä varmaan "koskaan" käykään. Pahimmillaanhan ruotsinkielinen nimi saattaa olla "imagosyistä" hankala niille, jotka eivät kaksikielisyyttä arvosta. Mutta tuskin se sentään esimerkiksi muuttohalukkuuteen vaikuttaa, tai jos vaikuttaa, niin toivottavasti positiivisesti. Ei nimi Westendkään alueen arvostusta vähennä.


Mulla on sellainen tuntuma, että ruotsinkielinen (tai ihan minkä tahansa germaanisen kielinen) nimi tuo vain hienon alueen mielikuvan = arvostusta alueelle, ellei se ole liian talonpoikainen tai överinvaikea ääntää. Esimerkiksi umpisuomenkielisen Nokian yksi suosituimpia asuinalueita on nimeltään _Hasselbacka_, jota yritettiin kai jossain vaiheessa muuttaa joksikin Pähkinärinteeksi. Asukkaat kuitenkin halusivat asua nimenomaan Hasselbackassa eikä missään Pähkinärinteessä, joten herraskainen nimi sai jäädä.

Jo tsaari Pietari Suuri perusti Nevanlinnan paikalle nimenomaan Sankt-Peterburgin, eikä mitään Petrogradia  vaikka kaupunki on silläkin nimellä joskus tunnettu. Lähistölle rakennettiin mm. Oranienbaumin palatsi Kaarostan pitäjään ja Kronstadt Retusaarelle. Ja Peterhofin, suomeksi Pietarhovin palatsi. Vasta Maailmansodan myötä rakkaus germaanisiin nimiin katosi hallitsijasuvulta.  :Smile:

----------


## Compact

> Mulla on sellainen tuntuma, että ruotsinkielinen (tai ihan minkä tahansa germaanisen kielinen) nimi tuo vain hienon alueen mielikuvan = arvostusta alueelle, ellei se ole liian talonpoikainen tai överinvaikea ääntää. Esimerkiksi umpisuomenkielisen Nokian yksi suosituimpia asuinalueita on nimeltään _Hasselbacka_, jota yritettiin kai jossain vaiheessa muuttaa joksikin Pähkinärinteeksi. Asukkaat kuitenkin halusivat asua nimenomaan Hasselbackassa eikä missään Pähkinärinteessä, joten herraskainen nimi sai jäädä.


Lounaishämäläisessä _Forssa_n kaupungissa on paikkoja nimeltään _Viksberg_ ja _Tölö_. Vanha Tammelan pitäjän pumpulikylä taitaakin olla aika herraskaista aluetta?

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Jo tsaari Pietari Suuri perusti Nevanlinnan paikalle nimenomaan Sankt-Peterburgin, eikä mitään Petrogradia  vaikka kaupunki on silläkin nimellä joskus tunnettu.


Nimi muutettiin Petrogradiksi ensimmäisen maailmansodan alkupuolella. Samoja aikoja jenkeissä hamupurilaiselle yritettiin vakiinnuttaa nimeä _liberty sandwish_. (Ja vuosikymmen sitten historia toisti itseään, kun ranskalaisista yritettiin tehdä _freedom fries_.) Menestys on ollut huono ja samoin pietarilaisille kotikaupunki on aina ollut _Piter_, jopa neuvostoaikoina, ja tästä versiostahan meidän Pietarikin luontevasti tulee.

----------


## Knightrider

> Tästä olen samaa mieltä ja olinkin aika varma, että alue saisi jonkun suomenkielisenkin nimen. Näin ei kuitenkaan käynyt eikä varmaan "koskaan" käykään. Pahimmillaanhan ruotsinkielinen nimi saattaa olla "imagosyistä" hankala niille, jotka eivät kaksikielisyyttä arvosta. Mutta tuskin se sentään esimerkiksi muuttohalukkuuteen vaikuttaa, tai jos vaikuttaa, niin toivottavasti positiivisesti. Ei nimi Westendkään alueen arvostusta vähennä.


Westend on sentään lyhyt ja ytimekäs, lyhyempi kuin suomen kielinen vastine ja erittäin helppo lausua. Kumpaakaan ei voi sanoa Östersundomista.




> Ei ole pakko, eikä niitä toivottavasti tehdäkään. Huopalahden asemankin nimen voisi muuttaa Haagan tai Etelä-Haagan asemaksi, jolloin se olisi luontevaa jatkumoa Pohjois-Haagan asemalle (joka itseasiassa sijaitsee Lassilassa). Ja samalla aseman nimi kertoisi missä kaupunginosassa ollaan.


Entä jos Huopalahti olisikin Haaga? Huopalahden asemalla kun pysähtyy paljon junia, jotka ohittavat muita asemia, jolloin asemankin nimi on usein yleistävämpi. Pohjois-Haagaan lienee vain n. 500m kävely, aika lähellähän asema on rajaa? Ja Pohjois-Haagan nimeksi toki Lassila.



> Virallisesti Vartiokylä on kaupunginosa ja nuo muut mainitut ovat tämän kaupunginosan osa-alueita.
> Puhekielessä Vartiokylällä yleensä tarkoitetaan Vartioharjua. Vartioharjun alueella on ollut se asutus, joka on ollut olemassa ennen ainuttakaan lähiötä.
> Nimi Vartiokylä on väärä käännös sanasta Botby. Bot* tarkoittaa vanhaa ruotsinkielistä miehen nimeä. Aikansa nimistötoimikunta löysi sanasta kuitenkin vartiotulta tarkoittavan sanan .
> Asiaa on sittemmin "korjattu" Puotila -sanalla johdannaisineen.
> Ennen alueliitosta ihmiset täällä asuivat Puotinkylässä (nykyinen Vartioharjun alue siis). Lapsuudessani kaikki puhuivat Puotinkylästä. Onhan meillä urheiluseurakin, Puotinkylän Valtti.
> Puotila - Botby menisi aivan pieleen. Kaupunginosan nimenä paras olisi Puotinkylä - Botby. Osa-alueiden nimet jääkööt ennalleen.


Miksiköhän statusta ei muuteta puhekieltä vastaavammaksi? Tarkoitan siis, kun kukaan ei miellä (alueella ikänsä asuneena) Vartiokyläksi mitään muuta kuin Vartioharjua, kuten mainitsit. Arvaan jo vastauksen hallinnollisiksi syiksi.



> Entäs sitten? Sanassa Östersundom ei ole ainoaakaan äännettä, joka olisi suomenkieliselle hankala, toisin kuin vaikkapa sanassa "Kyrkslätt" [tyrk'slet]. Eikä edes suomen kieltä pitkään vihannut Ruotsin valtio koskaan muuttanut Kiirunan kunnan nimeä "Fjällripa":ksi eikä Haaparantaa "Aspnäs":iksi. (Todettakoon samalla, että Övertorneå on Ylitornion ylimuistoinen rinnakkaisnimi molemmin puolin jokea.)


Östersundom on mielestäni liian pitkä ja kömpelö asuinalueen nimeksi. Esim. Sipoon Box on mielestäni hyvä sellaisenaan, vaikkei suomea olekaan :Wink: 



> No niin, pitäisiköhän sen sittenkin olla Iittala? Vai Nuutajärvi? Vai pikemminkin Fiskars, koska sillehän Arabia ja Iittala nykyään kuuluvat?


Niin minkä pitäisi? Arabia on vakiintunut puhekieleen, Solvik ei.




> Tälleen FYI, Helsingin seudun 400 000 tulevasta asukkaasta aika iso osa tulee olemaan jostain muualta kuin Suomesta kotoisin


He ovat silti pieni osa kaikista asukkaista.


> Vakavasti ottaen: niin kauan kuin paikannimistö ei ole kohtuuttoman hankalaa käyttää, on turha kääntää paikannimiä toiselle kielelle. Tavastkyrot, Träskändat ja Messubyt ovat sikäli eri asia, että ne ovat satoja vuosia vanhoja, vakiintuneita nimiä, olkoonkin umpisuomenkielisellä alueella. Samoin kuin Paraiset, Närpiöt ja Tammisaaret.


Tästä olemme eri mieltä. Mielestäni paikannimen muutos voi parhaimmillaan tehtynä nostaa alueen arvoa. Kuten joku jo mainitsi, ruotsinkielinen paikannimi voi aiheuttaa epäröintiä muuttoaikeissa olevalle ainoastaan suomea (hyvin) puhuvalle.




> No mutta, Espoon ja Tampereen asemat eivät ole mitään keskusrautatieasemia. Turun ja Helsingin asemat ovat, ja Espoo voisi olla selkeyden vuoksi "päärautatieasema", mutta Tampere ei, koska se on ikävä kyllä ylipäätään kaupungin ainoa henkilöliikennettä palveleva liikennepaikka.  Jos otetaan muutama lakkautettu asema takaisin käyttöön, kannatan Hbf-statusta Tampereenkin asemalle.


Amurin seisake on kai tilausajokäytössä? :Smile:  



> Mulla on sellainen tuntuma, että ruotsinkielinen (tai ihan minkä tahansa germaanisen kielinen) nimi tuo vain hienon alueen mielikuvan = arvostusta alueelle, ellei se ole liian talonpoikainen tai överinvaikea ääntää. Esimerkiksi umpisuomenkielisen Nokian yksi suosituimpia asuinalueita on nimeltään _Hasselbacka_, jota yritettiin kai jossain vaiheessa muuttaa joksikin Pähkinärinteeksi. Asukkaat kuitenkin halusivat asua nimenomaan Hasselbackassa eikä missään Pähkinärinteessä, joten herraskainen nimi sai jäädä.


Mielipidekysymys, valtamielipiteestä pitäisi nähdä jotakin laajemman otannan tilastotiedettä.

----------


## ultrix

> Westend on sentään lyhyt ja ytimekäs, lyhyempi kuin suomen kielinen vastine ja erittäin helppo lausua. Kumpaakaan ei voi sanoa Östersundomista.


No, joka tapauksessa Östersundom on puhekielessä Östis tai Östika. Harvempi jaksaa sanoa myöskään Herttoniemeä tai Itäkeskusta, Hertsikaksi ja Itikseksi niitä sanotaan.




> Entä jos Huopalahti olisikin Haaga? Huopalahden asemalla kun pysähtyy paljon junia, jotka ohittavat muita asemia, jolloin asemankin nimi on usein yleistävämpi. Pohjois-Haagaan lienee vain n. 500m kävely, aika lähellähän asema on rajaa? Ja Pohjois-Haagan nimeksi toki Lassila.


Tämä olisi kyllä hyvä idea, vaikka Museovirasto varmaan vastustaa sitä, koska yli satavuotinen status quo järkkyisi.  :Smile:  "Haaga" olisi myös nopeampi sanoa kuin "Huopalahti Hoplax", samoin "Lassila Lassas" nopeampi kuin "Pohjois-Haaga Norra Haga".




> Arabia on vakiintunut puhekieleen, Solvik ei.


AurinkolahtiSolvik on ollut käsitteenä olemassa noin 15 vuotta. Solvik on luultavasti vakiintunut ruotsinkieliseen puhekieleen samalla tavalla kuin Aurinkolahti suomenkieliseen puhekieleen.




> Tästä olemme eri mieltä. Mielestäni paikannimen muutos voi parhaimmillaan tehtynä nostaa alueen arvoa. Kuten joku jo mainitsi, ruotsinkielinen paikannimi voi aiheuttaa epäröintiä muuttoaikeissa olevalle ainoastaan suomea (hyvin) puhuvalle.


Okei, joku "Viherlaakso Gröndal" näyttää kyllä hyvin runolliselta tienviitassa. Mutta en ole kuullut, että ketään häiritsisi paikannimi Jorvas, Ymmersta eikä myöskään Östersundom, toki sinua lukuunottamatta.

Jos joku häiritsee, niin Suomenlinna. Olen sitä mieltä, että se on suomeksi _Viapori_ (luonnollisesti syntynyt sovinnaisnimi), muilla kielillä _Sveaborg_.




> Amurin seisake on kai tilausajokäytössä?


Ei käytännössä ole, ikävä kyllä. Enkä ihmettele, koska siihen mahtuu yksi tai kaksi vaunua kerrallaan laituriin.




> Mielipidekysymys, valtamielipiteestä pitäisi nähdä jotakin laajemman otannan tilastotiedettä.


Ei tilastotiedettä vaan kvantitatiivisesti tehty tutkimus esimerkiksi aluetieteiden tai sosiologian oppiaineessa. Mutta pitäisi tehdä ja tämä on hypoteesini.

----------


## Knightrider

> No, joka tapauksessa Östersundom on puhekielessä Östis tai Östika. Harvempi jaksaa sanoa myöskään Herttoniemeä tai Itäkeskusta, Hertsikaksi ja Itikseksi niitä sanotaan.


Olen kyllä kuullut puhuttavan Östiksesta ja Östikasta, mutta valitettavasti Itäkeskuksesta puhuttaessa.



> AurinkolahtiSolvik on ollut käsitteenä olemassa noin 15 vuotta. Solvik on luultavasti vakiintunut ruotsinkieliseen puhekieleen samalla tavalla kuin Aurinkolahti suomenkieliseen puhekieleen.


Varsinkin Itä-Helsingissä asuu erittäin vähän ruotsinkielisiä ja heistäkin suuri osa käyttää edelleen suomenkielisiä paikannimiä.



> Okei, joku "Viherlaakso Gröndal" näyttää kyllä hyvin runolliselta tienviitassa. Mutta en ole kuullut, että ketään häiritsisi paikannimi Jorvas, Ymmersta eikä myöskään Östersundom, toki sinua lukuunottamatta.


Ymmersta häiritsee siinä mielessä, etten tiedä mitä se tarkoittaa eikä se taivu suomeksi kovin luontevasti.


> Jos joku häiritsee, niin Suomenlinna. Olen sitä mieltä, että se on suomeksi _Viapori_ (luonnollisesti syntynyt sovinnaisnimi), muilla kielillä _Sveaborg_.


Asiaa olisi pitänyt ajatella ajat sitten. Nythän Suomenlinna on erittäin vakiintunut nimi.

Yksi ärsyttävä asia on, että välillä pysäkinnimet mainostavat ja välillä eivät - vailla mitään logiikkaa. Itäkeskus valittiin pysäkkinimeksi jo ennen, kuin se oli mitään muuta kuin kauppakeskuksen mainosnimi, mutta sen kilpailijaa Jumboa on samassa asiassa hyljeksitty. Munkkivuoren ostoskeskus on saanut pysäkinnimen, mutta muut ostarit ovat jääneet vaille. Ikealla on pysäkki, Lanternalla ei. Jompi kumpi käytäntö pitäisi valita, omasta mielestäni mainostamaton, koska se on jo yleisemmin käytössä, eikä tarvitse arpoa kahden vierekkäisen mainostettavan välillä ja mainosnimet vaihtuvat muutenkin aina välillä, kuten Itäkeskuksen tapauksessa (nykyään se on kuitenkin myös ko. osa-alueen nimi).

----------


## hylje

Munkkivuoren ostarin pysäkki on sittemmin lyhennetty ytimekkäästi muotoon Munkkivuori.

----------


## ultrix

> Ymmersta häiritsee siinä mielessä, etten tiedä mitä se tarkoittaa eikä se taivu suomeksi kovin luontevasti.


Taipuu kuten "kaista".



> Asiaa olisi pitänyt ajatella ajat sitten. Nythän Suomenlinna on erittäin vakiintunut nimi.


No näinhän se on. Silti häiritsee, kun luen englannin- tai saksankielistä tekstiä, jossa lukee Suomenlinna vailla viittauksia Sveaborgiin. Itse myönnän toki puhuvani Suomenlinnasta.  :Embarassed:

----------


## Knightrider

> Munkkivuoren ostarin pysäkki on sittemmin lyhennetty ytimekkäästi muotoon Munkkivuori.


Eipäs olekaan. Olisin kyllä huomannut, jos tämä olisi totta. Pysäkin nimeksi sopisi tosiaan joko Munkkivuori tai Raumantie.

----------


## Koala

Sellainen pysäkki löytyy kuin "Kannelmäen ostoskeskeskus"

----------


## tohpeeri

> Virallisesti Vartiokylä on kaupunginosa ja nuo muut mainitut ovat tämän kaupunginosan osa-alueita.
> Puhekielessä Vartiokylällä yleensä tarkoitetaan Vartioharjua. Vartioharjun alueella on ollut se asutus, joka on ollut olemassa ennen ainuttakaan lähiötä.
> Nimi Vartiokylä on väärä käännös sanasta Botby. Bot* tarkoittaa vanhaa ruotsinkielistä miehen nimeä. Aikansa nimistötoimikunta löysi sanasta kuitenkin vartiotulta tarkoittavan sanan .
> Asiaa on sittemmin "korjattu" Puotila -sanalla johdannaisineen.
> Ennen alueliitosta ihmiset täällä asuivat Puotinkylässä (nykyinen Vartioharjun alue siis). Lapsuudessani kaikki puhuivat Puotinkylästä. Onhan meillä urheiluseurakin, Puotinkylän Valtti.
> Puotila - Botby menisi aivan pieleen. Kaupunginosan nimenä paras olisi Puotinkylä - Botby. Osa-alueiden nimet jääkööt ennalleen.


Vartioharjuntie on ruotsiksi Botåsvägen.

----------


## Albert

> Vartioharjuntie on ruotsiksi Botåsvägen.


Jos kaikki olisi mennyt aikanaan oikein niin Botåsvägen olisi suomeksi nykyään Puotinharjuntie Puotinkylän kaupunginosassa.

----------


## ess

Kävin eilen Östersundomin liepeillä ja huomasin siellä sellaisen kyltin jossa luki Östersundom ja sen yläpuolella oli tyhjää tilaa. Lähempi tarkastelu osoitti että siitä oli peitetty joku lyhyempi sana, kenties Itäsalmi. Liittyneekö tämä johonkin paikallisten protestointiin alueen Anschlussista vai mikä on homman nimi?

----------


## tlajunen

> Kävin eilen Östersundomin liepeillä ja huomasin siellä sellaisen kyltin jossa luki Östersundom ja sen yläpuolella oli tyhjää tilaa. Lähempi tarkastelu osoitti että siitä oli peitetty joku lyhyempi sana, kenties Itäsalmi. Liittyneekö tämä johonkin paikallisten protestointiin alueen Anschlussista vai mikä on homman nimi?


Wikipedista: "Kaupunginosa tunnettiin pitkään myös suomenkielisellä käännösnimellä Itäsalmi, mutta syksyllä 2010 tuli voimaan päätös, jonka mukaan kaupunginosan nimeksi vakiinnutettiin ruotsinkielinen Östersundom. Perusteluiksi Helsingin kaupungin nimistönsuunnittelija Johanna Lehtonen kertoi, että he halusivat palata vanhaan, vakiintuneeseen ja kunnioitettuun nimeen. Kaupunginosan suomenkielisen nimen pudottamista vastustettiin asukkaiden puolelta virallisissa palautekirjeissä."

Protesti on siis ollut arvaamaasi nähden vastakkaissuuntaista.

----------

